# CLOMID GIRLS 2007 PART 6



## Rosie P

Hi girls, nice new home for you. 

Can I just remind everyone that if you're filling up a few pages on the run with general chit chat (i.e. one or two liners in a short space of time) it's preferred that you go in the chatroom for a good old  .

Thanks girls. 

Sending you all    

Rosie. xxx

P.S. Not telling you off, just a gentle reminder.


----------



## Crazy Fi

My God I'm not even gonna attempt to catch up on that lot,

Hi max, glad you have sorted your self out a new job your happy with... and good luck on this roll, remember it may be a lucky omen for you this month...

It's gone really quiet on here suddenly? ?

Lou glad your settling in nicely

Suskie, no late night rendezvous tonight then hun?

Hi Rosie, done any purchasing yet?

Angelus I bet you wish my pm box was full now lol, and yours


----------



## max_8579

Hi rosie,

    Thanx for our lovely new home hun.Av you been out buying baby things yet? x

  Maj that made me laugh the thought of u typing with wet nails 

      Hi fi,thankyou.I hope it is a good sign.xx

  Hi kelli and thankyou hun. 

  Nix hiya and how are u?

Angelus,hello and hope your doing ok hun.x

Cat i hope the move goes well,we are missing u 

  Hiya sukie,good luck with ivf hun 

  Hope i havent missed anyone but if i have sorry and hiya  mrs redcap hiya hope everythings going ok.


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls.

I forgot to say welcome to the new ladies. You will find lots of info and loads of support from the lovely ladies here. 

Hi Fi and Max. Not bought anything yet but have decided on the nursery furniture and nursery bedding, curtain set etc. Had a bit of a panic on as it's in the sale and Mamas and Papas and thought they might be discontinuing it, so might need to get it all bought. MIL has kindly offered to buy the pram so we're going to try and go over to Manchester to have a look in a specialist pram place we know on Friday. We might even order it then if we can decide which we want. At the moment I'm a bit   as there's so many different choices. 

How are you both getting on? I have been reading posts but just not had time to post as I've been in a cooking frenzy. Made a huge Moussaka which will do us about 8 meals and an amaretti biscuit, white choc and summer fruit cheesecake (never made cheesecake before and I think it's come out ok). Lots of food though if you all want to come round for tea!  

Hi to everyone else. Must go now as DH want to watch the last CSI as wetaped it, and don't want to miss the 'clues'. 

Night, night. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## max_8579

Well ive just been looking back through the old clomid threads to see who we havent heard from in a while and catch up.

  So hiya to -cleg
                   smilingcyster    
                 coughsweet
                 dakota
                 greengirl
                 shootingstar
                 nikki p

  Hope you are all doing ok,and what are you up 2?xxxxx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya rosie,

      Im all excited 4 you hun. 

    I even look at prams now and think how would i ever make a decision,theres just too much choice.xx


----------



## Davis

Rosie - Sounds like your nesting   When I was looking at prams I was so fussy and a girl on this site told me to just get a Maclaren. I ignored her and went and bought something that cost as much as a used car and then 12 months later got a Maclaren which I have used everyday since. Do what makes you happy and excited because thats what its all about but its worth keeping in mind that you WILL end up with a Maclaren type stroller before the age of 2. Oh and another thing, dont buy fitted sheets for the moses basket just use pillow covers - its much cheaper.

Fi - thank you for my lovely comment. I want to post one back but am feeling too flat and braindead. Instead I will return those bubbles to you that you sent my way as well. What a lovely soul you are indeed!  

Max - I know Dakota got a BFP because we were testing on the same day and hope that Cleg is OK. SS posted not so long ago and had been having a hard time but was back on track. If you are reading this - hope your Ok hun! But havent heard from the other girls in a while, hopefully its been because of BFP?

I am still feeling flat and not very positive at all. Its my Birthday tomorrow. I will spend it on my own, with no presents, morning the fact that I move statistically into a lower success rate percentage age group for IVF. Bl**dy biological clocks!


----------



## kellixxx

good morning every 1.xx

rosie have you smacked my hand for getting carryed away i will be a good girl now i promice.lol
i was in mammas and pappers at the weekend. ho there stuff is lovely how on erth are you going to choose. i would want it all.
when are you due hun??

davis are you ok? try not to be down your time will come. are you doing any thing for your birthday?? get your dh to get you a pamper day and spoil your self.xx

max how are you??

good luck with your move cat i know you cant post back but i hope you get settled.xx

hi fi how are you today??

anglues how are you now are you any better??

lou hope you are ok

sharry hope you are fine and  

sorry if i have missed any 1 all stay


----------



## kellixxx

if i dont get a   when i test and dont take my clomid next cycle will this affect my chances when i start to take them again??
i just want some fun time with my dh and not timing any thing. this ttc stuff dose nowt for a fun sex life. but if it affects my chances i will just take it. just im not sure

thank you kel


----------



## Nix76

Morning !!

Too much for me to catch up on on the other bit, so hope I haven't missed anything exciting !??!

How's everyone doing this morning ??

Rosie - am so happy for you!  Is the time going quickly now ?  Won't be long before Little P is here and you'll be a mummy !!!!!!!!!

Ba - how you doing hun ?  Have you got anything planned for your birthday tomorrow ?  I felt similar to you about my birthday this - just aware that another year had gone by and I STILL wasn't pregnant and I have to admit I wallowed a bit, but in the end had a nice day.  Me and DH wandered around Borough Market eating and drinking - not a bad way to spend a Saturday morning!

Hi to Fi, Max, Maj, Kelli, LinLou, Angelus, Sharry.......errrmmmmmmmm and everyone else !

Not much going on with me - still got achy (.)(.)'s and weeing for England.  Going on previous 2 cycles, I would expect AF to show anytime from now really, so am now officially an obsessive knicker checker........what with that and poking myself in the boobs every few minutes - it's all fun here  

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

good morning nix. when will you test hun good luck lots of     
i know what you mean it makes you obsessed.lol
love kelli.


----------



## Davis

Morning Nix - well you can always put a smile on my face! Poking (.)(.) and knicker checking is my life. Oh and add to that cm analysis and I really live the high life! I think I might get my hair cut tomorrow and will cancel my therapy session - cant face crying over my IF on a day when I should feel what? Happy? I am feeling bad posting on here actually as I am just not positive like everyone else. Feel like I bring everyone down and actually isolate myself even more. I spent the night wondering if I should swallow a couple of extra pills to produce 20 eggs rather than one for the swimmers to choose from but I would just end up loosing any BFP and moving back in my wait. Ho hum, what fun   Truely hope you get a BFP remember you are the right side of 30 honey!

Kelli - if you want to take some time off clomid then it wont affect your chances next cycle. Although you may have some clomid left in your system which could throw your non clomid cycle length - at least it has for me but I am all over the place anyway. Trust your instinct and go with it. But hopefully BFP for you this month as well as Nix and Maj


----------



## Nix76

*Ba* - haircut on your birthday sounds like a good plan to me! New year, new hair, new big fat pregnant belly !!!! Get DH to take out out somewhere tomorrow too to show off your new hair - remember, you're not a year older, you're a year better! Don't EVER think you can't come on here if you're feeling down - I am generally miserable ol' bag on here too, but I think that's what FF is for..........being able to really talk about how you feel and if that's like sh*t occasionally, then so be it !!!!

Oh and......unfortunately I am now on the dark side of 30, but I'm in denial and decided that from this year I was going backwards.......I'll be 21 again before I know it !! 

Nix


----------



## kellixxx

thank you very much for you reply davis. 

i hate making decisions aaarrrgghhhhhhh

or davis i hope you are ok hun here is a big fat     from me to you. your time will come hunny.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nix76

Can someone do me a favour and bubble me up to end in a 7 ?!

Ta very much!

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

there you go all  up for you.xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Rosie, decisions, decisions!! enjoy......
I'd have to back up the maclaran theory, although we may be biased as were both tall...

Cheers for the bubbles Davis.. Oh I wish I could wave a magic wand and take your "sad" away. Don't ever feel too negative to come on here, we all feel better to be able to bring someone up just like they do us when we need it, thats what us clomid chicks are all about..So I don't want to hear that again   . We'd worry more if you were trying to go it alone.

Kelli, I'm ok thanks, just getting seriously p**sed off with this waiting for a'f..and my DH
is gettting the PMS for me so it seems, I never thought it would affect him even more than me.
He says this limbo is really taking its toll with him, and this is the man who sees a positive in everything!!
As for the clomid I was looking at this option myself, but my DH talked me out of it. He's convinced that if
I miss a month my cogs will loose a bit of the momentum clomid gives overall, and that seems to be the general 
consensus. But then you do have what I don't.. time on your hands, so I think you can opt either way.

Fingers still crossed for you Nix,lets hope 2 days from now you've got that BFP


----------



## Nix76

Fi,

My DH is the same - I was thinking of taking a month off the clomid as I think we will be on holiday when I am due for a scan and injection and he's totally against it!

Nix


----------



## Crazy Fi

I think I saw reason Nix, as you do hear of people suddenly getting pregnant after coming off of clomid, and they then say it's because the clomid had clicked something in somewhere along the line and may be still contributing some way. I decided I don't want to risk down grading my chances in any way when I have only 2 months left. Not at my stage of the process anyway. But hopefully you girlie    may not have to make that choice, or Kelli


----------



## kellixxx

fi im sorry your dh is taking it so hard. some times we forget how hard it can be for them. my dh just bottles it all up he isnt a great talker over ttc. i know what you mean about clomid i dont want the loop to stop but the presure can get to much even at my age. its never to late for you age is just a number.
i know i have a dd but i dont whant the gap to be to big and its getting bigger as the years go on   my mum said make do with what i have if fate wanted me to have another dd or ds then it would of happend by now i cant repeet what i said back.xx

i realy hope you get your bfp very very soon   
take care kelli


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Ba - hope you have good birthday tomorrow   sorry you are feeling low today but you know we are all here if you need somebody to moan to!

Nix - still got my fingers crossed for you!!   

Having a quiet day today topping up my tan for going home three weeks tomorrow    not that i am counting  

Hope everybody is having a good day!

Sharry xxx


----------



## Nix76

Thanks Sharry - I have for you too   

Pah!  You will definitely need to have your tan before you come home - more chance of drowning over here at the moment !!!!!!

Nix.


----------



## Sharry

Hi Nix,


Is the weather still as bad?? I will try and bring the sun   with me   

I did not realise I was on CD26   that means the witch is not far round the corner!!!   

Sharry xxx


----------



## Sharry

Nix,

Given you some extra bubbles to give you a 77 for extra luck!!!  

Sharry xxx


----------



## Nix76

Sharry,

The weather is awful here at the moment - massive hailstorms in London last night !!

Thanks for the lucky bubbles hun - I'll return the favour....

When are you testing    

Nix.


----------



## Sharry

Nix,

Not sure yet, last month my cycle was 31days, but got the cons a week today to see what is happening so will know either way by then at the latest, just not feeling very positive at the moment.

Sharry xxx


----------



## coughsweet

max_8579 said:


> Well ive just been looking back through the old clomid threads to see who we havent heard from in a while and catch up.
> 
> So hiya to -cleg
> smilingcyster
> coughsweet
> dakota
> greengirl
> shootingstar
> nikki p
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok,and what are you up 2?xxxxx


Hello Max hun!!
that's sweet of you to ask! Lots of    back to you!!
thought I'd give you a progress report seeing as my name is on the missing list!

Davis -  no such luck with a BFP for me I'm afraid - that's not why I've been quiet - thanks for the nice thought though! I will be turning 36 myself next month so I know what you mean about ticking clocks and non-celebration! Happy Birthday for tomorrow anyway - try and have a good one 

Nix - I am thinking of taking next month off the clomid too. I really don't want to be on it while we are on holiday. Don't know where we're going yet, probably staying in Devon actually, but would just like a break before the last clomid round.

Progress is about zilch for me really. Am on 5th clomid month and this one is truly without hope as DH got ill around the crucial time so no BMS! Have finally had a letter about HSG - my clinic annoyingly hands out the clomid first without doing this - so hopefully I will have that around September and then if all clear it is on to 4 rounds of IUI on the NHS. It will be a year then from when I first went to the Dr to say there was a problem. Yikes!

On a positive note I have joined the Devon board on here and actually met another local FF girl for coffee which was great. I will be going along to the local support group for the first time later this month and am really looking forward to meeting other women who understand.

Hello to everyone else and best of luck to all of you 

love coughsweet xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi ba and   for 2morra.x

  Hi coughsweet glad ur ok hun 

  Its nice that your meeting up with people.

    Not long till our anniversaries now is it hun.xxx


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi Coughsweet

I'm in Devon too and this is my 5th month of Clomid also.  I have my HSG on Monday.  Was warned by the doctor that it would take up to 3 months to get an appointment but I got it first month so hopefully you'll be the same.  Just make sure you phone on the first day of period.

We're not trying until after the HSG (presumably we're fit to go then?).  Feels odd to be using contraception for the first time in 17 months but I don't want the appointment cancelled.  Can't believe that happened to you Nix, what a nightmare.

We're heading to IUI later in the year but PMA says it won't get that far.

Hope everyone's OK.  We've just had a lunch for one of the girls at work who gets married this weekend so have had yummy food and a glass of champagne - mmm.

TG x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Im 42 Kelli, it's a bit more than a number for me hun, my eggs are rotting by the day no doubt, but thanks for the kind words.
I know I do think we forget what it's like for them, and men aren't as a rule the best in dealing with or talking about emotions
are they? As for your mum's incensitivity,they're just not walking in our shoes are they.. We each have our own individual pains and they're al real to us and I really despise in general the judgemental minimalists, we sometimes have to deal with. People in life should try looking in mirrors
before they throw their unwanted opinions around.. 

Bless you Sharry , counting down the days,

Hi coughsweet,Travel girl and Max..


----------



## Davis

I have gone along and rounded all your bubbles to 3s. If you dont like it tough.

Coughsweet - Im 37 tomorrow. I move into the next age bracket for IVF. When I started IF treatment I was 29!! Nice to hear from you agian.

Sharry - work on your tan indeed. I spend last night under a throw on the sofa its cold as well as wet here. 

Nix - been for a pee lately  

Fi -       a/f dance for you. Please take mine this month I dont need her.

Ok so have terrible headaches again. Hate clomid I just want crack!  

Ha, ha Fi - just went to post and saw your post. Great minds think alike its exactly what I thought - no offence Kelli


----------



## Nix76

Feeling like poo now.  Got a banging headache (send some of that crack over here please Ba !), got weird aches and pains going on in my belly and sick and bloody tired of wandering off to the loo every 10 minutes to peer into my knickers !

ARRRRRGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry about that.
Nix.


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Awwwwwwwwwww Nix, maybe we should get you a comode to save you all that walking    

Ba - last night we went out for dinner and I had to dig out a jumper cos I was bloody freezing looked like a twit walking down the street in 35 degree heat with a jumper on!!!    

Kelli has been very quiet so far today....not like her!!

Sharry xxx


----------



## Davis

Yeah I just think that if Im gonna take drugs each month then I want to get something more out of it than headaches, nausa, cramps, night sweats. But heres a side effect I think I may have and am wondering if anyone else is the same -  Dreams! 
I am having the wildest dreams on clomid - cant remember this happening before. They are epic movies and weird as hell. Last night I had no limbs and I was just a head and trunk of a body (I seemed quite happy about this). Then someone threw me into the ocean and I had to dive to the bottom to escape a shark but once I got to the ocean floor I realised that I wouldnt be able to swim back up for air because I had no arms or legs!

Suck on that one Nix!


----------



## Nix76

*Ba.* Not really sure what to make of that one, but at least you've moved on from your anal obsession now 

I had a weird one last night too, can't remember it all but it had something to do with someone being in hospital for IVF but the eggs or whatever where actually insects and she (no idea who this person was) took the lid off the pot and they jumped off and ran away and hid and I was searching on the floor for them.........then I woke up!   

*Sharry* - alright, alright no need to make us TOO jealous about your 35 degree weather  ! I've had to dig out my winter boots again for work this week !!!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Davis, your bl**dy dreams   .. I've had two babies this week, its getting beyond a joke. I know I was nice about the sandman in my poem, but would the bloody stalk like to attempt to get a look in! !


----------



## Crazy Fi

Thanks for the a/f dance Davis, I think she may be hovering close by now.. just the odd evidence on a wipe !! I don't care if its too much information, I gotta tell someone!..


----------



## Nix76

Fi - you can tell us anything!


----------



## Davis

Nix - I know digits in bum holes, now dreams about being just a torso! Reminds me of that movie 'Boxing Helena'. Anyway just looked it up and it makes sense. A dream of water is a dream of your emotions. A shark can either be someone unscrupulous or internal fear and self ridicule. And a dream of your body represents your unconscious fear about yourself. So I am powerless, drowning in my emotions and scared of the future. Well yep that about sums it up. Why cant I just dream about group   with George and Brad!

Do either you or Sharry chart your temps? I have been trying to work out my coverline for last month and see if it applies to this mont?

Fi - its OK I positively thrive on bodily fluids these days in fact wish I was there to analyze it with you


----------



## Sharry

Hi 

Ba - I dont chart my temps but had thought about it but since I get Pregnyl to cause ovulation I dont really think there is any point in charting plus I am too lazy    and would start over analysing knowing me.

I have been having weird dreams too! must be the clomid or else we are all fruity loops   

Anyway suppose I better go and make dinner

Sharry xxx


----------



## Nix76

BA - I'm exactly the same as Sharry I'm afraid.  I get pregnyl jabs so don't bother with charting - am too damn lazy anyway I think !!!  I did try the opk's a few years back but they never seemed to work and it got to the stage where I thought I was gonna end up unable to pee without it being on a stick so I stopped them  

Sharry - I think you might be onto something there..........reckon we are all fruit loops on this board !!

OK.  Am thinking I might do a test tonight - is it too early   I had my pregnyl jab on 19th June.  How long will it stay in my system ?

Nix.


----------



## Sharry

Hi NIx,

I did not realise our cycles were so close I had my pregnyl injection on the 21st of june.  I think you are safe to test after 14days as it will be out of your system by then.

Fingers crossed for when you do test    

Sharry xxx


----------



## Nix76

I hate the damn pee sticks cos they always make me    but I am even getting on my own nerves own by obsessing over the slightest little thing so God only knows what I must be doing to you lot and DH, so think I will bite the bullet and test either tonight or in the morning.............  

Good luck for when you test Sharry - REALLY hope it's a BFP !!!!   

Nix


----------



## Travel Girl

Good luck to you both, Nix and Sharry.  Knicker watch is awful.

I'm dreaming too.  Hadn't realised it could be the clomid.  Unfortunately I dream of doing a positive test on the night before AF is due which is quite upsetting.  Have done this the last two months  

However, Monday's night dream was brilliant.  And yes, it did involve George, no Brad, but Matt Damon too.  Was involved in a casino raid in Vegas and I got stitched up as I was too keen on getting to know George  .  Bit of a disappointment to wake up.  What would the dream analysts make of that then?

TG x


----------



## Nix76

TG - like the sound of your dream A LOT !!!  

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nix I think I just about do tell you's everything lol xx

Davis your as sick as me, honesltly you are.. its great!  is this gonna be the new obsession for the week? I could offer a graphic description if you like, and then I've always got Suskie to analyze it and give me the appropriate reputation as usual... Davis do you know the site to go on where it does all bbt charting for you? I could e mail it to you?

TG, I'm soory but your awful taste must be a side effect of the clomid, a few of the othr girls suffer from it too.., Brad and George "the he-she's"  YEUCH!!


----------



## Nix76

Oooooohhhhhhhhh what I couldn't do with Brad & George!!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

~Fi , you must check your speed typing, its crap and you sound p*ssed,


----------



## kellixxx

i wasnt been insensitve when i said age is just a number. i was trying to be nice and   didnt mean to insult any 1.

i have been very busy not had time to come on it was on in the back ground.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Kelli , when I had my little rant it wasnt at you, it was at the incensitive things some people say, like what your mum said to you and others often say to girls with IF problems, I know you meant well, I was just stating that i'm very, very close to too old at 42 and again thank you for your kind words


----------



## Davis

Nix - if your gonna test wait until the morning, you know the score first pee and all. But try to wait as there is nothing worse than a BFN. But hey I used 8 last month so I cant talk!

Fi - I was helping a friend do a HPT last Friday. The first one she did didnt work so I had to get involved, gave her a cup then took over. But the amazing thing was that she didnt watch the test but instead put it face down and waited 5 minutes. I went crazy with the desire to pick it up and watch it. Must be like a junky looking at their next fix!   Im addicted. Oh and I know the site but want free advice. Have found something on a womens health site.

TG - anaylsis of that is simple - your've got good taste! And your rampant!  

Kelli - oh honey of course you werent!! Sorry if it came across that way, we understand you were just being nice. I was just joking so sorry if I upset you


----------



## Crazy Fi

So    xx


----------



## Nix76

Ba - I can't look at the test either.  It goes on the windowsill in the bathroom and then I pace around the house for 2 minutes before I go back, look at it, decide it's negative, chuck it in the bin, cry, go dig out the bin to double and triplie check and then go and crack open a bottle of wine and a packet of cigs!!!  That's generally how it goes !!  yeah, you're right - I'll try and wait. 

Right my lovelies - I'm off home.  Might come online and do some after hours tonight to keep me away from the peesticks so maybe chat with you then!

Have a good night all.

Nix


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh well Davis I've e mailed it you anyhow and it is free first month you know, tight ****    xx oh no I mentioned ****!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Bye Nix, I think you just did a rendition of the story of all our HPT lives


----------



## Davis

Yep - but I have to watch. And sometimes you get that moment when you mistakenly think its a BFP and you get a fluttering leap of joy in your stomach only to realise that its a BFN and it all goes crashing down.

Fi - believe me when it comes to spending my husbands money I am not tight  

Opps speaking of which he is home. Must get off before he see's me.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Davis I had exactly that last week, I had been using a certain supermarket brand of HPT testers, and they said you would 
see a line in the first window if you were pregnant ( and obviously the second to confirm it had worked) So I was doing them 
daily for about a week, all to no avail. Then I came across a spare more expensive one hidden on top of the cupboard and thought
" oh great it's been a few days I'll just do this one last test, if it doesn't show now it never will"... So up I
bounce gaily to the toilet (yes all lardy six foot of me) to do the test. Sat on the toilet a real pro' after this whole week of testing.
Anyways, I put the test on the side ( and had a dump, Yes Brian, women do dumps!!) while I waited.. I sorted myself
out walked over to the tester and nearly went through the floor "TWO RED LINES!!" It took about ten seconds of  my emotions flying round all over the place before It slowly dawned somewhere in the recesses of my grey matter that this test may read differently, as I looked on the box, it said a cross in the first screen, for a positive result. I know I'm laughing about it now but it was the most horrible rollercoaster of euphoria changing to the biggest anticlimax all within less than a minute.. It was just awful..moral of this story, don't get cocky and think doing a test is a piece of p*ss!!


----------



## cleg

just popped in to see how you all are 

bet i have missed lots + wont attempt to catch up as i know how gobby you all are 

thanks to you girls for being there + apprciate your PM's to, things are better at home + we just needed to clear the air, i was a bit confused as to where i was + how i fit into everthing but its sorted now

as for the TTC DP does not want to give up so we will be trying without all the technical stuff which wont be hard considering i cut up all my OV + HPT's tests + smashed the thermometre to bits  i did throw clomid in the bin but fished it out next day so they are safe + DP thinks i should keep taking them

some of the things he said where hurtful + he appologised for that so slate clean + we go on 

right whats the goss then 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Cleg, welcome back...

So glad you've sorted your differences, was kinda worried your whole life had fallen apart, 
so your back on the clomid wagon then, great that your sorted


----------



## max_8579

Hiy cleg,

    So glad youve got everything sorted out hun.xxx

  Hiya fi,nix and davis u chatterboxes.


----------



## cleg

Fi i thought my life wasnt what i thought it was   i thought for months i had been living on a different planet to DP cos the way he went on  was like we were + that we didnt want the same things

its the way he went about things, which was wrong, if he had just talked to me insted of throwing allsorts in my face that would have been ok 

anyway turns out we do want the same things just willing to get their in different ways, sounds weird, i was willing to do all the stuff, ov kits thermomotre where he just wanted to keep it as natural as pos but i have explained to him that you still need to do it on certain days, he reckons he knows better that medical science   no he knows it all but dont want to loose us in the process which i understand + now he gets that it aint always straight forward, there was other issues to that emerged but they aint to do with me i just got the brunt of it but sorted now  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

I tell you what Cleg, lack of, or break down in communication ,is the most horrible thing in a relationship,
and so many worthwhile savable ones end up with splits when its not necessary ( I wont mention the book we
swear by " men are from mars..." oops! I just did ) It's just so sad when potential life long couples get in that rut.
A lot of it because men don't know how to express their emotions and fears (as men dont do scared very well)
It is so easy when men are in this mode and become hurtful , and the women become resentful or vice versa... So glad
you've managed to resolve it and wipe the slate clean.. I think like I said in a thread earlier today that men find 
this ttc so hard and feel useless and have to deal with our emotions and dont know how to, and I guess at times it like being a cornered deer and were the headlights, for them, as they feel they are failing as the stronger (just humour them   ) sex, the protector...


----------



## cleg

love it when you say "" just humor them ""   its so true what you have to do to keep the peace


----------



## linlou17

hi had another crappy day! hard day at work asked to not work in theatre due to risk from anaesthetic gases was basically told tough get on with it its in your job description! dh struggling to give up life's luxuries! we so need to get healthier as no treatment is being offered at the moment I'm trying my best not too obsess about it but finding it hard not to it may just work but all I'm doing is cry why has it got to be this hard? its so unfair.  sorry to moan so much its been a bad week!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Linlou, does your job description not allow for potential pregnancies under these circumstances? You moan to us anytime,
well be quick enough to moan back  .... It can be very tiring and heartbreaking, but remember one good thing this week......you found us   Big hugs to you  

Well we do don't we Cleg, they'd never admit were the wind beneath their wings, it goes totally against the male ego's commandments.... You know "thou shalt not look in the mirror and face reality"


----------



## cleg

Fi you done it now i got that stupid song in my head  cheers  

Lin lou Fi's right is there nothing to fall back on in your contract hunny ??

xxx


----------



## linlou17

i don't know how much more i can take we need to be pulling together not against eachother and work is not helping i felt such a fool stood there crying at work i sometimes think it would be easier to go on the sick and find something less stressful and yes a very good thing i found you lot

work said if i am definitely pregnant or think i possibly am thats different but its not i don't want to go it can affect fertility if gas levels are wrong and its one more thing to worry about they are just being unfair i told them i want to know that i have done everything that i can to help myself


----------



## Crazy Fi

Do one better and imagine crazy "bette midler" the fi singing it......with her dH in the back ground doing very high harmonizing (wheres the remote!!?")  

I guess lou that they don't allow for the ttc ladies then, do you have a union, to get a second opinion and possibly some support, if you are at risk, that can't be ignored surely?


----------



## cleg

them saying that if you are deffo PG or possibly could be is a crap way of looking at it, there is a possibility that you could be PG at all times so they shouldnt really be putting you in that situation  , where i work there were certain labs that women couldnt go in because of the catalysts in there as they could make a PG woman abort or cause abnormalities, now the catalysts have been moved so i was told that i could go in there but if i were PG then dont as the air could still be contaminated so i now refuse to go in there point blank, never mind that i aint PG, i want to be + am trying so now i refuse to be put at risk

would you taking some time from work be a good option for you hunny as it seems that being there isnt doing your mental wellbeing any good at the mo ((((hugs))))

Fi dont know that one


----------



## linlou17

think i will try again to talk to the nurse above my senior who too has IF probs. just don't seem to be able to hold it together at moment and i cant stay calm or stop crying when thinking about it.

DH not happy and gone to bed no **** since Monday now he is finding it hard i know that and maybe since they said his sperm count was low he is finding this so hard to deal with too i don't know if I'm too self consumed at moment but i know we need to look after eachother i just don't feel i can do anything to help us at the moment if that makes sense!

but anyway thanks for cheering me up with thoughts of your singing!!!!  
DH will have something to moan at if i start singing I'm completely tone deaf!!!


----------



## cleg

linlou dont see yourself as being self consumed, you are going through a rough time at the mo + you just need somewhere to vent + some TLC thats all, its nasty being in limbo land + all on FF will be the same when i say we are all only looking out for ourselfs + want to give ourselfs the best chance possible of fullfilling our drem

as for your DH mine quit the weed bout 5 weeks ago + believe me i think some of his outburst was due to that too   he will find it hard as things are happeneing at once at least he is trying + doing well with trying to keep on the right track, its a lot to cope with quitting + the IF, some people done understand the pressure but here we are all in a similar boat 

stick together stay strong + like Fi said all lines of communication must be kept open  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

i think you are right will just refuse and tell them i will not go if things no better after another try will go to my GP i cant keep on like this there is no doubt he will sign me off the state that i am in!!

thank you so much for all your support and advise hugs to you all


----------



## Crazy Fi

Lou
I must admit my DH said he would have found it very hard to stomache if he'd had a low sperm count test result, he said he'd have felt such a failure as a man (yes I know, it's how we sometimes feel) but they're the weaker sex in some ways and maybe your Dh is really struggling with that at the mo and feeling the failure himself. He prob just needs constant reassurance, theres nothing worse than the effects of a man who doesnt feel like one i think. And I think Clegs advice about possibility of time off might be good for you, lots of ladies on here, who could of course, have opted for that as the stress is outweighing the fertility help.


----------



## linlou17

thanks going to go and see DH now give him a cuddle

thanks again you're wonderful and obviously always right!!

talk again soon

night night xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Anyhow ladies, off to give the DH some loving, 
lou, remember were here for you and 
Cleg, really pleased your back and to know your ok


----------



## cleg

nite girls, wish mine was here to snuggle upto   on nights tonight aw well no worries bed to ones self  

sleep tight + dont let bed bugs bite me luvs  

cheers Fi good to see you too  

xxx


----------



## Sharry

Hi Ba

While I remebered just wanted to say    

Sharry xxx


----------



## Nix76

BA....

           

              

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARLING !!!!!

Nix


----------



## kellixxx

good morning all cant belive it the   is out that means i have to cut the grass  

hope you are all ok?

well im 6dpo and still symtom free im not looking for signs tho (yet)



               
hope you have a good day ba.xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

TOO YOU ]














TOO YOU








DEAR DA...................VIS







TO YOU  
















XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX   XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kellixxx

thats good fi.lol


----------



## Davis

Wow - you brought tears to my eyes!!! 
Love you all.
The only present or card I have receive today so it means alot!!!



Opps moved from tears to crying. This clomid!


----------



## Nix76

Bless ya Ba 

Have you got anything planned for today then ??

Nix


----------



## kellixxx

go and have some fun hunny.xxxxx


----------



## Davis

Gonna get my hair cut, take the car to get fixed because the indicators are broken. DH and DS are going to take me to Mexican tonight but we need to be home by 8pm for DS bedtime. Gonna have a cocktail and break my no drinking fast.

I have put on a shed load of weight over the last 3 months! Anyone else? I am not dieting this is true but honestly my weight increase is 10lbs in less than 2 months. 4 kilos or nearly a stone!!! I have muffin top. Thank god big smock tops and A line dresses are in I can hide it all under that.

Cleg - so glad to see you back. Are you still cycling to work?

Lou - my DH was devastated when he got low counts. It really hurt him. We went to see one cons who said 'we cant do anything except ICSI with counts like this'. He basically turned around and told him to f off. I was so embarrassed. I changed clinics and by the time we came to do IVF the vits had kicked in and his count was normal. So I cant recommend the vits enough. My DH still smokes but I have to let him have his thing and as we have gotten 3 BFP while he has been smoking I cant argue the point anyway. As for your work its time to look for another job where it isn't in the job description. But until then try to remember that the chances of it actually having much of an impact are very slim - just to keep your sanity!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all.....

Davis hope you enjoy yourself and meal out tonight with your family, just let your hair down for the day it'll do you good, and a birthdays the best excuse ever xx As Cat says "dance like nobodys watching and love like you've never been hurt" I find those simple words truly inspiring, hope you do too xxx


----------



## Guest

Ba Happy birthday hunnie 

This is a quick one as I'm supposed to be working! 

Cat says Hi to you all and is missing you lots and is moving today, hope it all goes well  

Hi Fi Fi  

Sukie


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Suskie tell Cat Hi back and loads of kisses for her xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  You on the other hand can kiss   xx


----------



## kellixxx

wayhay my dh is coming home tonight so i wont be on.
you will all get piece from the hyper 1.lol 

how will i cope im adiccted i cant keep my mouth shut on the best of days     bye from me.x


all have fun


----------



## Crazy Fi

Have a good time with your DH Kelli  ......  .......   ..........................


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nix, how you doing hunny? You know were here for you xx


----------



## Kiah

Morning all - well ok it is almost just about still morning!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVIS!!! HOPE YOU HAVE A FAB DAY!!!   

Well I am now day 8 on my clomid cycle and so far it has all beeen very weird and very tiring. The weirdest thing has to have been my AF, normally I last forever, well about 8 - 9 days if not longer. This month she was here about 5 days  I have never had a such a short AF in all my life - I am still waiting for her to come back and shout "only kidding" and giving that evil chuckle of hers  As I always have a thin womb lining I kind of wonder if this will make a difference this month as it has longer to build up  I have got my scan on Monday so will find out then  I have also been having very freaky dreams and waking up constantly through the night with all these weird things going through my head and mad hot flushes. The strangest thibngs about the dreams are, I know they are very weird but I also only remember them partly when I wake up and in a couple of hours I can't even remember anything about them other than this weird unsettled feeling that continues for ages!!! Needless to say, I am thankful that my 5 pills have gone and now keeping my fingers crossed for a 3rd time lucky cycle   

Cleg - Good to hear from you again, was concerned about you and hoped we would see you back again  I hope things start going better for you both now you have got things out in the open.

Cat (via Sukie) - Hope your house is getting on fine and you are back with us soon 

Hey Crazy Fi - How you getting on? Has AF showed her face YET

Davis - I have also put on weight - about 9lbs  in the last few months but in my case I blame it on a number of things - clomid, did put on weight with a huge appetite in my first and second cycle! Then I went on holiday at which point I 1) stopped taking my metformin so I could eat and drink and not have to worry about met  2) took norithesterone for about 3 weeks, blummin progesterone puts weight on me every time  but needed it so I could delay my 3rd cycle until I got home and could start as soon as I got back! 3)Was on holiday and ate like a  I don't regret doing any of these but as I have PCOS and am currently a healthy weight I am very aware of my weight because I have severe PCOS as it is and weight gain would only make it worse and the PCOS means it is very likely I could become overweight very easily  and I don't want to make my fertility probs worse if I can help it. Think I need to get the old bikini line waxed and get my  in the swimming pool!!! I also have a muffin top and love the baggy top look at the mo  shame they make me look pg though, think I would hit anyone who dared asking when I was due 

Linlou - Sorry you are having such a hard time at work at the moment  I would also be so worried about the gases 

Anyways better go as I have written a novel    and still not mentioned everyone   

Hope everyone is doing ok, hi to Rosie, Max....erm...erm Mrs R...see memory is kinda getting there...and erm, Kelli...ok my memory has completely gone now so huge appologies to everyone I haven't mentioned!

Matty


----------



## Nix76

Hi Girls,

Not having a great day.  AF has arrived with a vengence making me feel absolutely hideous so to get out of the office for a while I went to a cafe for lunch thinking I could just sit, read my book and forget about the fact that my stupid body has failed again.  About 10 minutes after I got there, just starting to relax and a group of girls come in - one bringing her new baby to show off to her old work mates and sit next to me breast-feeding.  I could barely finish my lunch for the lump in my throat and couldn't get out of there quick enough.  I hate feeling like this   

Sorry for the me, me, me post, but I had to get that out before I scream. 

Nix.


----------



## Kiah

Awww Nix   so sorry that not only AF got you but also that you had it all rubbed into your face as well


----------



## Travel Girl

Nix - I'm so sorry AF has arrived  

I've seen umpteen babies being brought in to work and it gets me everytime.  I know that when it finally all comes good for me (how's that for PMA) I'd be more sensitive and not parade around the office.

It's like those damn baby on board stickers.  Catch me on a bad day and I'm in the car in floods of tears.  

TG x


----------



## Nix76

Thanks girls - I really hate feeling like this, but it'll pass...

TG - good luck with your HSG on Monday !!!!

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hiya Matty, how goes you? This clomid does the weirdest things to our cycles doesn't it..my 1st was really 
2/3 days..2nd was so heavy and painful is thought something was wrong with me and 3rd ..well I'm on about 
day 50 something and waiting still ? ? ? I know some aldies on here don't get a/f's monthly but I have always
had a/f's and not really late, just without the ovulation...I don't know? Just expect the unexpected I guess...

I wondered the same about how your a/f may affect next cycle and if it says anything about our womb lining 
on the one weve just had?
Good luck for scan Monday xx

Nix, what a rotten thing to happen, just when you least need it hun..... You rant to us hun as much as you need to.

HI TG, whats PMA? Durr!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

I've just guessed as I sent post Positive mental attitude?


----------



## Travel Girl

Thanks Nix.  Feeling a bit better about Monday.  Was going mad earlier in the week about it and was really worried.  Now, well, what will be will be.  Won't let it ruin my weekend.

I too have put on weight since being on clomid and although I'm trying hard I just can't shift it.  Really trying not to let it get me down but I'm now the heaviest I've ever been and it's for all the wrong reasons  

Still dreaming loads but having upsetting dreams again now.

Hope everyone's OK.  It's chucking it down again in sunny (?) Devon.

TG x


----------



## Travel Girl

Yep Fi, positive mental attitude, not something that comes to me naturally.  

Can't believe you're on day 50 something.  Poor you.

My cycle hasn't massively changed since being on clomid, maybe a day or two later but that's it.  I have acupuncture and I know that helps to regulate so maybe give that a go?

Oh, and happy birthday Davis.  Hope you're having a good one.

x


----------



## Nix76

Yep, I've gained weight since being on clomid too  

If anything it has drastically shortened my cycles - they are coming in on 29 days at the moment, but before could go up to 40+ days.

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi

I already have accupuncture and Reiki   TG


----------



## Travel Girl

Oh poo, sorry, didn't realise.

Do you recommend reiki?

It's all so cruel.  Bad enough waiting for AF to show up, let alone when these stupid drugs make it even later.
x


----------



## Sharry

HI

I have been quite lucky as I have lost weight since starting clomid but I am putting it down to metbum as I started metformin also (start in with 1500mg a day, was not told to build it up gradually!!)

I never had a cycle before the clomid, I just used to bleed constantly so it is quite a novelty only to bleed for 5 days at a time and then have 20 something off!!!

Anyway thats the start of the weekend here today and got a pool party tomorrow, our friends have just moved house and they now have a pool in their back garden, so making the most of it!!  .

Anyway better go and make dinner before DH gets home from work

Sharry xxx


----------



## Kiah

Afternoon!

Fi - STILL no AF!!!  Thats crazy    Sending you lots of  AF vibes!!!   

Sharry - I also lost weight when I started taking metformin and I know it helps my weight stay down as when I even cut down to 1 tablet a day my weight creeps up a few lbs!  and thats even once the metbum has settled down    so hopefully it will help me lose a few lbs now! or even stop me from gaining more would do really    I am supposed to be on 3 a day but it destroys my appetite and I can't eat so I can only take 2!  I can't imagine having taken 3 a day from the beginning - I think it would have killed me  

Hope everyone is doing fine, sorry gotta dash as off to work!!!

Matty


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone - long time no speak I know sorry.  Have been waiting for my   after my au natural cycle.  When it shows up I'm back to the crazy world of clomid.  I don't know if I ovulated this month or not to be honest but had the tell tale signs.  Only time will tell I guess.  I hope everyone is ok.  I will try to get on here a little bit more but have been so busy of late and we're having a few issues with my family to be honest.. Family hey you can pick your friends and all that......

Anyway lots of     for you all.  All my love Le x


----------



## max_8579

Hi davis   hun,hope you av a good nite.x

  Nix heres a   for youhun.x

Hi matty,

      I cant believe what you said about dreams and waking up feeling unsettled as thats whats been happening to me and i keep waking up in the night.when i get up in the morn i feel unsettled for a couple of hours and cant understand why! So it must be the crazy clomid and not me going mad.xxx


----------



## maj79

Hello Everyone     for you all
Nix sorry about your AF coming


----------



## cleg

you been at it again aintcha natta natta  

BA happy birthday sweetheart hope your havuing a good one lotsa  's birthday girl  

Nix sorry A/F got you   hope your ok hun  

as for me nothing today, totally boring apart from work driving me loopy   yes still intend on biking to work but not today as wouldnt have got home in time to see DP before he starts his night shift but come monday will be back on it  , right me beep just gone on timer foods ready hhhhmmmmmm  

catcha later me hunnies  

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## angelus

B***** hell.. I'm off thew computer for one day and its taken 8 pages to catch up.

First things first.. DAVIS.......                                       

Hope your having a good one. X

Hello everyone..rather than doing individuals i will just say hello to everyone.hope you are all fit and as well as you can be on the psycho drug. I will be completely selfish now and tell you all that i am still in pain...still no AF.. now on day 50!! Watch out cat I'm nearly matching you.  

Oh yeah..FI - on on to the pm thing. am off work tomorrow to prepare for a weekend of partying so will catch up properly then. xx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi everyone

Thanks for continuing to remember me even though I am not getting on here very regularly.

Nix - sorry AF caught up with you, it's all so unfair

Davis - Happy Birthday

Cat - Hope the house moving is going well

Fi - Met this really nice person at work today and her sense of humour reminded me of you.

Rosie - Things must be tiring and exciting all at the same time

Had scan yesterday after big flop last month and therefore an increase in clomid dose. This was a cd12 scan and I usually have 1 follicle at about 17mm by now. This month I have got 2 follicles, one on each ovary (left has never produced anything before!) but they only measure 13mm and 13.5mm. Really glad I have 2 but a bit worried that they seem small. Con has told me to come to the hospital on Sunday (cd16) to have HCG injection. Does this seem ok? She has also told me that she is going to India for a month so I can either skip next cycle or go it alone, so to speak. What would you guys do?

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi

TG, yes I do reccomend it, but I'd say do your homework to make sure you get a good one, the qualifications are easy
to get. And I think you'll find the charletons amongst the good uns so to speak.I'm doing first part of the course next week, I'll let you know more then, as I'll have a 
better idea what its about, and not just be a willing participant.

Sharry! long weekends, lovely weather and pool parties? I think were all living in the wrong country!

Hi Le , glad to see your back, hows Nigel?

Max, I get that horrible feeling that won't rub off after funny dreams, without the clomid. Have had a few this week.

Hi Maj, how you doing?

Evening Cleg,Matty

Hi Angelus, ok,catch ya pm when you send it.A weekend of partying? I must be billy no mates, or is it my age? I
don't get invited to parties   

Hi SS, was she a sick twisted clomid chick too then ? SS personally I would go it alone, if your clomid has been 
upped, yours odds are surely much better, and would it be good to miss a cycle and stop the momentum? We were debating 
that on here yesterday, but really up to you hun.


----------



## maj79

Hi Fi
Hopeyou are ok. I am not too good to be honest, had a pin prick of blood when went toilet so conviced it is all over this month, but that might not be  bad thing had major trouble with DP and just dont know if i can trust him ay more 

  
For you

Emmx

Davis meant to say happy birthday before head just wsn't with it, hope you had a good day hun


----------



## max_8579

Hiya fi,

    I wonder what causes it,its a horrid feeling.i feel tired when i get up as well must be because its disturbing my sleep.xx

    Hiya angelus,maj and ss,hope your ok.xx


----------



## angelus

Fi - Its nothing exciting...only my b day celebratons with family and friends etc!

Nite nite all. Am off to my glorious bed XXXXX


----------



## Crazy Fi

Well I'm sat in mine now (bed that is), its really bad aint it bringing pc to bed and being on here, with DH asleep beside me. I guess thats what this clomid BMS does to us..Nite Angelus

Max, its one of the side effects isnt it insomnia? so guess your right bang in the firing line with it in your cycle, thats about
the only side effect I truly get from it. Keep dreaming lately about either really nasty stuff or babies, Ive had 2 in the last
week, babies that is...  

Oh Maj, sorry to hear things arent good for you right now, you know where we are if you want to let off steam hun xx

Davis hope you had a lovely evening, and you birthday turned out well


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just a quickie from me as just got in from dinner at my friend's. 

Ba, hope you have had a really lovely birthday today and enjoyed your Mexican meal.   yum!

Lovely to see Cleg, Flower and SS back with us. Don't be strangers ladies!  

Hi to everyone else. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## kellixxx

good morning ladys i hope you are all fine today and keeping well hope you all have a nice day.



well i have got up and i cant see my eyes feel like they are full of grit and it hurts. surley not clomid??
is there any thing this drug do.lol

take care girls kel

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Davis

Rosie - thanx really love Mexican and dont have it very often. It was a nice evening even managed to squeeze in a daiquari. But like I said home before 8pm. Then instead of a cake I had a turkish delight choc. Ohh chocolate is sooo good and I just dont eat it very often at all so it was a real treat (because if I even look at choc I put on weight).

Nix - I hear you with the cafe story. Typical isnt it? When I got a/f on the first day this month I went to the supermarket and DS asked for a baby when he saw one being pushed past. The woman whose child it was said to him 'if you ask mummy very nicely prehaps she will get you one!' So of course he did ask me. My heart just broke.  I was talking to DH last night and he asked how my day was. I told him the truth that I had moved up a bracket in IVF success rates (37-39 group) and that it had dramatically reduced our chances of having a baby so apart from the fact that it just cost us £1000's in treatment I was pretty depressed actually. Being the male he is he just replied 'so your always depressed about babies, seeing them or not having them or periods or something'. I was gutted because 1) he is right and I have been this way for most of our marriage, 2) how could he of all people not understand the pain of IF?

Fi & Angelus - so you are both on day 50! Must be doing your nut! Angelus you will hopefully have some answers on Wednesday but Fi I really think you should bring out the provera. My cons said to me not to go longer than 45 days.

Maj - hope its not a/f   And I know I say it all the time but remember the clomid doesnt make you think rationaly so take it easy on your DP as well as yourself

SS - good luck with the next scan. Sounds like you will have 2 big fat follies this month so hopefully it will be twins for you!

Flower le - family is great when they are on the other side of the world like mine sometimes!   Fingers crossed for you, they say you have a really high chance of BFP after drilling dont they?

Max - glad to hear everyone else is having weird dreams as well. Freaky isnt it?

Cleg - even if you dont get wet riding to work and that would be pretty hard given the weather, if the road is wet you get a big dirty wet spray mark up your bum from the lack of mudgards on bikes these days. It really annoys me that!!

Matty - I have come off metformin as my cons wanted me to come off it for my clomid cycles and despite asking them if I could go back on it they said no it wasnt necessary. I still have some so am tempted to go it anyway but then worry about why they would say no? Still it may be the lack of met that is also contributing to my weight gain??

Sharry - oh you must have been so sick on that dose straight away. Still I cant feel too sorry for you and your pool parties while I sit rugged up! Getting close for you now - fingers crossed  

TG - its just not fair is it. I cant believe my luck sometimes, not only am I INFERTILE (!!!) but to top it all off I have an infertility problem that makes me FAT!!! Damm this PCOS  

Kelli - I would blame your DH for that after all it happened when he got back!! lol

Hi to everyone else I missed sorry - I have a bad memory (I blame the early 90's).

Well I was in a strange mood yesterday and went and dyed my hair from blonde to dark dark brown! Opps. No one has said that it looks good. I faced a whole school yesterday and they all just looked at me and said nothing. DH just said 'its very different and makes you look washed out and pale'. Oh well, I will give it 2 weeks and if I am not use to it by then go and get it dyed again. 

Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

Morning !

Just a quickie from me cos have most of yesterdays work to catch up on as I didn't get much done while I was wallowing yesterday  

Ba - glad you had a nice birthday other than your DH's insensitive comment - they just don't put their brains in gear before they open their mouths do they    How's the new hair-do ?  Got used to it yet ?? It must be something about clomid, cos it was last month that I when had got all mine chopped and changed completely!

SS - really good to hear from you again hun !  I had a similar thing last monght - 2 folly's instead of the usual 1, but smaller than normal. I ov'd much later than usual, but cons said it was nothing at all to worry about and quite normal.  Good luck !!!!!

Fi & Angelus - has AF showed yet ??

Maj -   sorry things not great with DP at the moment, but Ba is right (occasionally    )  this clomid stuff does make us over-sensitive to things !

Sharry - I have everything crossed for you this month hun  

Cleg - good to have you back with us !!!

Arrghghgh - out of time, gotta run - back later.

Nix


----------



## Davis

OK Nix - the photo is up   What do you think of the haircut? You better hurry and take a look cause I dont want to look at myself everytime I post so its not up for long. Work is such a drag they should just pay you and be done with it!! 
I know DH was insensitive - he usually is! But he was also speaking the truth. I no that I am a nightmare to live with. Emotionally I am all over the place   But I do like to think that I am holding it together most of the time. Its only the last week of the 2ww that completely does my head in!

So off to do DH wages. Back soon


----------



## Nix76

Ba - love the hair!  Very similar to mine now actually, but I went crazy and had a fringe cut in........it hides the crows feet and saves on eyebrow plucking so often 

That's the trouble with men - they are insensitive but also generally right which is VERY annoying    Have to say by DH came up trumps last night - I got home from work and a bath was run and dinner was ready, bless him!! 

TOTALLY agree that work should just pay me and not expect anything in return - might suggest that later !!

Nix


----------



## Crazy Fi

Davis glad you enjoyed your evening out.. It's hard isn't it, the strain sometimes, and especially managing to remain a united front with your other half when the batteries feel kinda zonked. I don't think the male species will ever quite understand the maternal yearnings, its not in their make up I guess that also reminds us that we can never truly understand their perspective either though.. I find with my DH Simon, that I can sit there for hours trying to get my point across about something, and though he really trys to absorb where I'm coming from, it's not until I give him a scenario similar to mine that he's been through, and ask him to recall how he felt, that the penny drops and he's like "Aah... now I know where your coming from... you mean......" It's like the angels come out with their trumpets,and we have a kind of "Amen, the pennies dropped"  So maybe your DH needs to be reminded of how he felt with his low sperm count, imagine it to be ongoing, times that by loads and then he might get a gist of where your coming from....

On a brighter note, I imagined you blonde,when I saw the photo I thought "gosh she's dark" know I've read your thread 
and know why lol. Well I think you look pretty damn good, so you must be even more stunning blonde then apparently lol?

Its quite funny as we no doubt all build little visions in our head as to what the other ladies we talk to look like, it 
would probably be quite hilarious if we all met up one day and our visions were so out...I did imagine you to look more tomboy
than you do for some reason (oops!), God knows how people imagine me to look lol... 

I don't posess provera or any other drug, just the clomid, which will be out of date soon at this rate!! Just checked and I'm
"only" on day 48...

Nix, you feeling any better today, and as for work... weekends nearly here!!


----------



## kellixxx

davis you look fantastic your hair is great. very trendy. you look very diffrant to how i thought you would. my mental image of you was tall with long blond curly hair. how wrong was i.lol

i wouldn't like to think what ppl think i look like cos you are all probably right.

i imagane you the same but with very long dark hair and dark skin I'm way off i know.lol


----------



## Nix76

Fi - you're so right about how we imagine people to look from chatting to them on here!!!  Dread to think what you think of me  

Felling more human today thanks - had a good wallow last night and tried to get it all out of my system so can get back on the pills again today - got scan booked for 16th July..

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

i ment you fi in my post missed your name off sos.


nix are you about 5ft 5in with short spicky rad hair not a chance i got any of them right.lol


----------



## Nix76

Kelli.  No, I'm about 5'1" with short-ish dark brown hair!!  Quite like the sound of short spikey red hair though - very funky !!


----------



## kellixxx

new i was way out. worth a try.lol


----------



## Crazy Fi

This visual guessing.. could be realy funny, or go sour, knowing my tact , or lack of.Started to write a list of all my visualizations of you lot then deleted it. Not the best day to go kamikazi  

Kelli didn't you put a picture up when you first came on, very straight shiny dark hair?
or am I mixing you up with someone else? I am tall with very dark curly hair, shoulder 
blade length, it needs doing I guess, but I prefer the messy look, I'm weird I know.
My DH calls me his "gypsy bird" stupid me took it as a compliment for ages.....  

Well I aint never gonna turn into a blossoming beauty just by getting my hair cut!!Keep debating a short spikey look but I feel like Samson who will suddenly look ten yrs older overnight if I have it done..Plus I'd have to keep getting it cut then and I cant be doing with all this feminine pampering stuff really


----------



## kellixxx

ho yes fi i did.lol i forgot you no  my memorys not what it was.  

dose clomid kill brain cells as well. 

i should of been blonde thats what my dh says.lol


short hair realy dosnt work if its curly get a new colour fi.xx


----------



## Nix76

Hmmm - could only find this old one of me looking a bit drunk  .

Better look quick girls, cos it's coming down again soon.  Far too scary having my pic online  

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

very nice nix not what i imagined at all.lol


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww Nix, Thats a lovely piccy..whats that Davis started lol.. I think its lovely that we can put faces to virtual friendships.....

Ok, I've just been reading Rosies poll vote for chances of BFP's after so many months on clomid, it seemed really weird reading her posts, just before she knew she was preggers and I was building to her BFP date, I was oohing! and aawing! and getting all mushy cos I knew she was gonna get preggers and she had no idea as she wrote, yet she sounded so desperate for the answers we still look for. And her dream came true....Found it quite inspiring....

Also, anyone interested on doing a "loose (clomid) women" style post on here somewhere 1) cos they kinda remnid me of us lot in a way 2) as so many of us come on here and its real quite at times, thought we could put up some good harmless debates and it'd give us somewhere to go when its too quiet and we could do with a bit of stimulation... What dya reckon, or is it a silly idea?


----------



## Nix76

Fi, think having a "loose clomid women" thread sounds great !!!  I'm up for it!

I've read that poll of Rosies too and I also found it inspiring.  

Hey Rosie - did you know you are an inspiration for the Loose Clomid Chicks ?!?!    

Well girls, me moaning about work earlier and my boss has just decided that we can all go home early so I'm off.  Will log back on at home to remove the photo so can stop scaring you all with it!

Nix.


----------



## Nix76

Kelli - just saw your lovely pic!  Not what I imaged at all !!!!!

Isn't it odd how we picture each other as so different to what we are !!


----------



## kellixxx

mine not stopping up ether.lol

so make the most of me 


yeah its funny tho dont you think


----------



## max_8579

Wow i love the pics,i cant believe everyones got dark hair 

  Is there any1 on here with light hair?xxx


----------



## kellixxx

love your pick max.

im sat laughing to my self no is at all how i emaganed.lol


----------



## Davis

Ha, ha - so cool to see everyone's piccies!! I have to say I have been very excited looking at everyone. Silly I know. But girls I must say you are all beauties!

Fi -    tomboy! Im just Australian!!! DH reckons Aussie women are men in drag but Im proud of my balls! I kinda knew how you looked so no surprises there. In fact everytime I go to Glos I look around for you. Strange but I just feel like I would bump into you - not that we would know each other anyway just give each other strange looks. My DH is a Simon as well! And I think 'gypsy bird' is a compliment. Sensual, mysterious and beautiful is what comes to my mind and you fit that bill.

Nix - I knew you were a minx. Honey they arent drunk eyes they are minxy eyes! I guessed you about right. By the way your job sounds cool. Drinks at lunch time and leaving early. Are you in media? Cause they are the only ones I know with those kind of hours on a Friday!

Max - I didnt think you were blond! I was blond yesterday before midday and had been for the past 20 years! Everytime I catch my reflection I get a shock. But worse then that I then spend the next 5 minutes moving my hair around and pulling posh spice faces at myself. Very scary. I may be blond again by the end of next week, watch this space...  

Kelli - your pic makes sense to me, you warmth and sense of humour shine through! I can see were your DS gets her beauty from.

Ok so a 'loose clomid women' thread would be great. Fi you are a genius! You know how I spend the first 2 weeks of every month ranting and raving (and the last 2 weeks crying) So I would love it. What kind of questions though? 

I got a birthday present today - a case of wine! Oh dear - its gonna be hard for me not to drink it all.


----------



## Nix76

Am loving seeing what everyone looks like !!

Well, I;m home from work now - lovely !!

Ba - not in media anymore, but was for years so I brought the habits to this job with me!!!  Well, seeing as I've got the witch and can safely drink this weekend, just to make you feel better how about I come get that case of wine from you ?!?  

Ooohhh, what shall I do with myself on this unexpected afternoon off ?!

Nix


----------



## Davis

You should be cooking DH supper, cleaning the house, ironing and generally acting like a proper wife!!

Like hell, chat to me.


----------



## Nix76

He'd think he had come back to the wrong house if I did all that - I might not be Aussie, but I got balls too  

What you up to this weekend ?


----------



## Davis

I am going to be naughty tonight. Off to a nursery BBQ on my own. It would normally be very boring but I noticed that the 'sexy domesticated dad' of the school will be attending so I am gonna flirt outragously with him all night! He started it and I am the original desperate housewife   
Then tomorrow is shoes shopping, while DH gets measured for tails that we need for a wedding. The wedding is a big one, full of young, rich people. Old money. So I went out and got some Spanx so that I am not the fattest there! Glad to hear you have balls as well. Bet Fi does too!

Fi - I meant to say go and ask your GP for provera they should give it to you no problems. Althought by the time you get an appointment a/f may be here!

Sharry - havent heard from you today. Hope you are OK


----------



## max_8579

It is funny lookin at peoples pics cos u get a vision in ur head and its totally wrong. 

My natural colour is mouse poo brown  every1 says it looks better light cos na tural colour is boring.


----------



## Nix76

Sounds like a great weekend - nothing like a bit of a flirt to get the weekend off with a bang  

Judging from your pic hun you would be FAR from the biggest there!!!!!

Oh yes, I think Fi is another ballsy lady - as are most women on clomid I reckon.  Even the timidest (is that a real word......most timid ??! - whatever!) would be scary after a few pills  

Well, I think I might go settle myself in front of Sky+ and see what it's got for me

Have a great weekend everyone !

Nix


----------



## Nix76

Better just remove this pic before I log off - don't wanna give you clomid girls any more bad dreams !!!!!


----------



## maj79

Hi everyone hope you are all ok
Sorry just skimmed through posts as so many  
Bit worried about all the pics does that mean I am going to have to do one  
I know the clomid makes us a bit errr irratonal to say the least   but I dont know wether £140 worth of dirty texts on phine bill is over reacting   Maybe that can be te first topic for the loose women thread 
Kelli sorry to worry you hun, went to my friends who I haven't seen for over a year so loadsssssss of gossip. 

Oh stil no AF must ave been false alarm, but still dont want to test  

Em xxx


----------



## Nix76

Maj,

Just saw your post as about to log off - hope you manage to sort things out at home hun 

Oh, and yep - it does mean you gotta post a pic of yourself up here  

Nix


----------



## angelus

Brilliant...Love being able to put faces to names..but dont think that by removing the pics you can stay hidden...My computer has captured all pics posted on here so i can look at you all whenever i please!!! God that sounds dodgy!   

Would it freak you all out if i keep changing my pic to one of yours!!!     

I cant stop laughing..got such a warped sense of humour!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Davis

Angelus - you evil woman! It would so freak me out, but I like being freaked out cause my life is dull these days (I have given up anything fun).

Maj - the pic's were just a clomid virus that swept through for the day but they will all disappear very soon. As for the phone bill, its not a deceptive act is it? Deception is something I cant handle but I am very liberal when it comes to porn. Its just a woman somewhere doing the ironing trying to make a living. For the man its just a cheap thrill (or not so cheap) within the bounds of a relationship. Tell him you will text him for free!


----------



## maj79

Hi Davis
I know what you mean I am quite liberal with things like that , and I have No prob doing it for free  
But we went through all this the first time he did it in January, and its the fact that I pay the phone bill as well. Just feel let down at the moment is all. But thank you for answering  

Emma xx


----------



## Kiah

Afternoon all!!!

Well that is my weekend started now

[fly]YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]

Wow! Ba its scary but your piccie with the dark hair is EXACTLY how I imagined you to be   never though of you having blond hair, I think the dark looks nice.

Its so lovely to see everyones pics, I would put one up to but I really don't want my face on the internet!!! Not that it would worry me having any of you guys seeing me (not that I'm an overly wonderful sight anyway ).

Ba - I don't understand why they wont let you take metformin with your clomid. I am not allowed to take my clomid without my metformin  My ovaries are in a really bad state, completely covered in cysts and my Dr feels I would overstimulate without the metformin and I had to take it for 8 months and allow my ovaries to improve and get settles on it before starting clomid. I was also told it should help the clomid to work more effectively - but that could just be my lumpy bumpy freak show ovaries!!! and I am with you and TG, not only do we have a condition that gives us fertility probs, it also makes us fat...and hairy  I don't really have much of a hair prob to be honest but when I stop taking the met the wee patches that I do get worse  Even though I was not overweight when prescribed metformin I lost weight on it and I do notice that my weight goes up and my appetite increases when I am off it or even cut down to 1 tablet a day 

You know I don't think I have balls  I think I am more fluffy pink, the clomid just makes me all fluffy pink with very sharp teeth  Although given the PCOS and my testosterone levels then I will probably get balls soon anyway   

Hope everyone is doing as fine as they can be!

Matty


----------



## kellixxx

thank you for your lovely comment davis.xxx


im glad you are ok marj hope you sort thing out very soon hunny.xxxxx


----------



## kellixxx

well my dd has band me from using the comp so ta ta for now.

i will be back.xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww ladies, don't all take your piccies down?

Maj, glad your feeling better today..Oh what a nasty thing to find, especially when getting dogged down with the 
clinical BMS that comes with clomid, 

Kelli, you look really mischievous and bubbly in your pic!

If I told my DH I was a "loose" clomid chick, he'd say tell me something I didnt know and offer me some liver YEUCH!!  

Max, its looking like you may be the only blonde! Oh no theres Suskie too, now I think Suskie would be very petite
slim and "Jackie Brambles'ish", very feminine and "pink" (luvs ya  Susk'   )

Davis, I doubt you'd see me in town, I just hate shopping! prob go in twice a yr,I guess thats why DH trusts me with the bank cards!
Yeah, Davis I def' got balls when it matters most   . Get your crate open, you deserve it

Nix, enjoy your totty at the weekend  

Matty, I think I crave metbum, if it'd diminish my appetite,    testosterone level wise crack


----------



## Davis

Matty - thanks, not sure about the hair. Think I may look severe, but then need time to get use to it. Every time I go and have a scan they take one look at my ovaries and say 'classic PCOS'. Always puts me in a bad mood. Just once I want them to say, well these ovaries look good (or something)!   But you know what I mean, I know I have PCOS so dont rub it in! Anyway I use to be on metformin, and have been for years. I was surprised that they said to stop. And then when I asked to go back on it they said no. I really want to go on it again as I have heard that it improves egg quality and as my last 2 BFP ending in m/c I really dont want a third. I will ask again if its a BFN this month.
Loved the fluffy pink with teeth comment. The visualisation - well its something between those 80's Gremlin movie characters and the twins off BB.  

Ok so DH gets all narky about my pc use at night. So I had better sign off now and pretend that I have done lots of work today. Opps.

Oh - has anyone tried Zita West vitamins - vitafem, vitamen, DHA?? I might buy them tomorrow but it will set me back over 60 quid so not sure. Advice please!

Fi - just saw your post. I am surprised that you didnt comment on my earlier pic, the one before my haircut. I cant do with looking at myself. But I will try and find another pic to put up but in them I will have blond hair!


----------



## Nix76

Back again.

Sky+ has stored the 3rd episode of that Make Me a Baby series..........why did I watch it ?  

Anyone still around or are you all off having a life ?

Nix


----------



## Crazy Fi

Davis must have missed the earlier pre hair cut pic?? Yeah get the piccys out!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

ANGELUS, FOR TOMORROW IN CASE YOUR NOT AROUND








TO YOU







TO YOU







DEAR ANGELUS







TO YOU


----------



## kellixxx

thank you fi you hit the nail right on the head mischievous is my middle name.lol

your pick is lovely just how i thought you looked.

hi marj glad your feeling better.

a weird thing has just happend to me. i was cleaning dd fish and the smell made me sick thats never happend before cos they don't smell. ohh weird


----------



## maj79

er excuse me Kelli is that you looking for signs   thought you were going to be good this month!!
And congrats for getting one right in thinking that is how fi would look


----------



## kellixxx

no i promice not looking.lol


----------



## Davis

Just a quickie  
Kelli - the clomid makes you feel nauseous. I have felt it during the 2ww before. Most but not all girls dont feel morning sickness until 4-6 weeks. Sorry to rain on your parade.  

Nix - why did you watch it. I use to watch shows like that as well and would just end-up crying through them. 

Off for a flirt


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh I've just had a right fit of the giggles   , I laughed so much I started crying,   ... We were just sat at the table reminiscing about childhood yrs and stories and the giggles started you know the ones where you forget why your laughing but just can't stop..
Oh that was the best medicine, I needed that.... my jaws aching... OK overload of useless information i know (but why change the habit of a clomid lifetime)..  even my DH and DD had tears running down their faces... Oh dear ...  

Well its gone real quiet on here, is everyone dissapearing for the weekend? Have a good un xx And Davis, dont be too naughty you hussy you   Oh for the power of a woman....


----------



## angelus

Thanks fi !!

Off to start the celebrations!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kiah

Hey Fi, I'm still about being the saddo that I am sat at home on a Friday night    I have watched Coronation Street so thats the highlight of my evening past....rather bored now but DH should be home soon  

Laughing like that is just sooooooooo good


----------



## Shooting star

Hi everyone

Must remember to log on while at work as I have missed all the pics.

Fi  - you look similar to how I imagined but I pictured you with straight hair - love the curls though.

At home for the first weekend in 4 weeks - loads to do. The grass has not been cut for a month so a bit long. Posh neighbour from next door looked over the fence and made some negative comment. I told her it was a meadow - a popular new project and that everyone was doing it! I told her it took a long time and a lot of skill to make the grass have that slightly wild look. She actually asked me if I had planted wild flowers. I said I thought that would be too prescriptive and would rather leave it to nature. Honestly - some people! The meadow goes tomorrow!!!

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Matty, well I'm a saddo too, as Ive just been watching bb and loving it aswell, yes it sure is good for the soul, laughing like that.
It's real quite on here tonight isn't it?

SS, how you doing? A Mrs bouquet next door eh? Give her some crap, you go girl ha ha!! I just hate snobs, theyre 
the most insecure people around, your lawn sounds just like ours, in fact unless anyone has braven the weather I should imagine 
nearly every garden will be getting mowed tomoz, first dry weekend in yonks isn't it.
Loking forward to delving into ours actually, gonna take some binoculars and see what creatures maybe hiding out there.
It was really interesting seeing all the piccys, as most people dont look anything like what you imagine,


----------



## Kiah

Its that Cat one being away    We need her back for her mad chat    Well DH is home now so at least I am not alone but he is pottering about on his computer and I am here - ahhh the forgotten art of communication


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh I know, My DH as usual is glued to the telly, makes me laugh, he's as happy as Larry if I'm sat in same room as him on pc but if I go into other room (like now) he keeps attention seeking bless him, what is it about men liking their woman close by and thats enough, no need for silly things like talking "hello hubby I'm here!!!" Honestly "seen and not heard " comes to mind or male chauvinism. Ooh did I nearly say that!


----------



## Crazy Fi

girls just had a word with our lovely Rosie and shes gonna try and see if she can set up the cl-oose women topic for us, and maybe we can have many a friendly debate, but I reckon we should only be allowed on there from clomid day 6 onwards


----------



## cleg

right you gobby lot  watcha been upto  no good by the looks of it 

glad you all had such a thrilling friday night me dears  sounds a bit like how mine have been for the past 4 yr  i went + caught up with some friends i aint seen in a while + had some wine + gossip, was ok night 

as for today  flipping weather drives me mad, cant get nowt done, as in washing as got nowhere to put it  wanted to get out on bike but cant be bothered if the weather's like this 

i hope you are all ok today 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Sharry

Hi 

Ba - Was at a pool party yesterday thats why I was not online, and I am that sure the witch is on her way I had a wee drink too!

Cant believe I missed all the pictures!!

Hope everybody is having a good weekend

Sharry xxx


----------



## cleg

angelus i hope you are ahving a good b-day babe 

hi Sharry  that party sounds like it was fun, as for A/F arriving dont give up just yet mind, stranger things have happened


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Cleg - Hate to tell you this but the weather is great where I am. It is sunny and has been about 70 since 10am. I have spent the day in the garden with DH, there is loads to do cos it got a bit wild over last month or so. I will try and send you some sun.  

Fi - Meadow has gone now. The posh one is now commenting on the bind weed, apparently it is something she just wont tolerate in her garden. Like I invited it into mine! I am just comtemplating planting some of the bind weed I have removed from my garden into hers, next time she goes out! Any more trouble from her and I will have to send you round Fi to sort her out for me  ! She is ok really, just a bit annoying 

Off to friends house for a BBQ this evening, so I hope the weather holds. Should be fun and usually ends up being quite amusing. They have two girls 9 and 12 who really wind my DH up, he loves it really! 

On another note. I took 175mg of clomid this month, most so far and have had alot of abdominal discomfort - not pain exactly but really realy tender and grumbly. Has really negatively affected my bowls as well (sorry TMI). Had another scan just to check for hyperstimulation but everything seems to be ok, still 2 follies about 14mm (cd14). Not sure if I want to take such a high dose next month as I worry too much about the side effects, on the other hand I have never produced 2 follies before. Oh well lets hope I don't have to decide and get BFP this month - twins would be great!

Right, must go as the garden is calling again. Got to make the most of what little sun we get as it could be a rainy old summer!

SS


----------



## cleg

SS you take it easy you hear, dont be over doing it + if you get really uncomfortable stop working + rest

on another note yes could you please send some sun up love


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just a quickie from me as I was meant to be going over to our Godson's 1st Birthday party but I'm not very well, so we've had to cancel the hotel and everything.

Angelus, hope you have a really lovely Birthday. 

SS, I actually like the flowers on bindweed, so I always leave ours.

Fi, I mentioned the Loose Clomid Women thread on the mod board and nobody has said anything, so it seems fine. I was reading that you were inspired by one of my old posts you were reading. I'm glad you find it inspiring, as it's on thing me saying I understand exactly how people are feeling, but when you can read someone's posts who have no hope and they go on to get a BFP I think it'd more real. I hope it will give you girls hope.

Hi, to everyone else. Hope you're all well and enjoying a bit of sunshine. 

Will be back when I feel better (hopefully). 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nix76

Hi girls,

Just checking in and seems like it's been quiet on here today.

Am suffering today - all self inflicted though so shouldn't complain.  Had a great night last night - me, DH and best friend went for tapas and far too much sangria!!

BA - did you behave yourself last night Mrs ?!!??!

Rosie - what's wrong hun ??  

Righ, well, it's sunny here today so gonna go sit in the garden and let the sun take my hangover away.

Chat later girls.

Nix


----------



## cleg

Rosie sorry you are'nt well hunny  sending you lots 's + you rest up + takecare missus 

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Thanks girls. I have a lot of pain and have had since the middle of the night. It's definitely trapped wind though   but it's really painful and I have trouble walking. Just know it's a bad idea embarking on a 3 hour car journey and then being at a party all evening if it doesn't go, and it hasn't since 4.30am this morning.

Thanks for your kind thoughts girls.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nix76

Rosie,

Hope you're feeling better soon.  Put your feet up and get DH to pamper you !!

Nix


----------



## Sharry

Hi

I am bored!!!  and this place is very quiet today!

I have decided I am going to get a BFN this month, but I am not too bothered because next cycle I will be home for BMS and maybe that will bring extra luck  

Reached day 29 and stopped the provera yesterday so the witch should appear any day now, chickened out of doing a pg test yesterday decided it did not feel right to be doing it and decided to wait until Wed at the lastest as that is when I have the docs.

Sharry xxx


----------



## cleg

i can vision you as your sat typing that ever so calm 

you dont know thats it for this month missus  we'll see  but i am glad that you are feeling ok about whats going on 

i am watchin jerry springer about a man who cut off his tail to get rid of a stalker oo oo + he flushed it down the loo, he thought that if he got rid of his tail then the stalker wouldnt want him anymore  

xxx


----------



## Sharry

Me calm??   , think I am just fed up to be honest.  

Spent this afternoon trying to get Big Brother on the computer but it is blocked ! Censorship is really bad over here, they pay a wee man to put a black marker through anything slightly rude even the adverts for phone things in the back of UK magazines are all scored out.

Anyway telly is okay tonight got Easties although we are a few weeks behind and Holby city thats the highlight of the TV week   

Sharry


----------



## Kiah

cleg said:


> i am watchin jerry springer about a man who cut off his tail to get rid of a stalker oo oo + he flushed it down the loo, he thought that if he got rid of his tail then the stalker wouldnt want him anymore


  I take it calling the police was out of the question  

I am soooooooo bored as well but then I am in the middle of a mahoosive ironing pile, aaaaaaaagh!!!!!!! I HATE ironing so much!!! Had an okay morning though, had to drop DH off at work today  at 8:30am and had a few bits and bobs to do in town anyway so went for a latte and a lemon and orange muffin in Starbucks  or Costa ..... whichever!!! then went to buy a new pair of jeans as a lot of my other clothes are getting a little on the tight side  ended up in New Look and had to buy the same size as normal   the only thing is they are a looser fit, I normally go for a slim fit but still a confidence boost to be able to get the same size  and for them to fit of course 

All you BFN doomsdayers - there is still time, you just never know    Seriously though, keeping my fingers crossed for everyone in the 2WW  Really hope we get a nice run of BFPs around here!

I have been feeling very uncharacteristically optimistic the last few days   Very unlike me!!! Oh well I have my first tracking scan on Monday so that will soon sort out my new found optimism  Not looking forward to it, I'm quite enjoying pretending that the drugs are actually working for a change and that my womb lining is lovely and thick and I have 1 lovely growing follicle just waiting to pop and fertilise......oops sorry just drifted off into a day dream  

Oh well back to the ironing 

Hope everyone is not as bored as me 

Matty


----------



## Shooting star

Cleg - Took me ages to understand your Gerry Springer story, I finally get it - bit slow sometimes! That program just gets more and more strange. 

Sharry - Bit bored now myself. Hope things sort themselves out for you.

Rosie - Sorry you are not feeling too good, hope it passes soon. A friend of mine swore by pepermints, may be worth a try. 

Nix - Glad you had a good night last night and hope the sun has helped your hangover.

My garden is looking a bit better. The runner bean and tomato plants are growing quite well now that I have moved them to a more sunny position. I have been trying to grow sweetpeas but not very successfully. Planted out some hanging baskets (bit late!). They never look as good as the ones in the garden centres when I do them!

Off to the shops to pick something up before they close.

SS


----------



## Davis

Nix - just before I left last night DH said 'you are only going because your boyfriend will be there. Starts off innocent...' I am very open and tell him all about my flirting - well gotta keep them on their toes, cant get complacent. But didnt expect him to call my bluff. So I was racked with guilt all night!   Ahh tapa's and sangria. Yum!!

SS - love the neighbour story - meadow. lol. Our neighbour was perfect, she was old and never went out into her garden or made a noise. But she died 6 weeks ago so the house is for sale and we will end up with someone who uses their back yard Im sure. Worse thing ever is if they turn the place into flats - so worried. 

Sharry - when we were posting our pic's I thought of what you look like and could only visualise this brown, thin, barbie type in a bikini by the pool! Then you go and rub in your latest pool party.   Sending all positive vibes your way.

Matty - I never do ironing. I am so lazy that if something needs ironing I take it to the dry cleaners!   DH cant believe it but I just cant face ironing.

Cleg - weather has been great here. 

Rosie - hope you are feeling better soon

Angelus -


----------



## cleg

Ba is it raining there yet ?? think its bout time, how much sunshine you had today ?? think its a bit greedy


----------



## Davis

Nobody is on here and I got so lonely I went and read posts and it was as if every post I read had someone elses success story. I know I should be happy and any girl that struggles with IF honestly has all my support and best wishes but now I am in a dreadful mood because it just feels so unattainable!!! 

Oh cleg - hello! Help me Im wallowing in self pity!


----------



## cleg

nah you aint chick its hard when everyone else seems to be getting good news + it aint happening to us 

i know what you mean bout feeling like its never gonna happen, driving me  but part + parcel, flippin shouldnt be, one day we'll have it hun, dont beat yourself up hunny 

xxx


----------



## Davis

Just feel so bl**dy old! My eggs are not free range and getting close to their sell by date!
Sunshine has been great today. Def short sleeves weather. I am off for a Sunday pub lunch in a beer garden tomorrow so hope the weather stays good. Bummer its not good where you are. Enough already!


----------



## cleg

dont give up hunny you have fight left in you yet i can tell 

as for the pub lunch tommorow lucky  eat lotsa sprouts for me 

xxx


----------



## Davis

Giving up drinking is so hard. My social life revolves around eating and drinking   
Actually I have this wedding which will be about 5 dpo (I think?) The wedding goes over 2 days, big wedding on the Saturday and lunch for 150 the next day. I am nervous about it so need a drink. I just cant see myself not drinking and to try and not drink for 12 hours will be impossible. Do you think it will really mess me up if I drink? So worried that all my hard work will just fly out the window for one day. But I just cant not NOT drink as I am too weak willed.


----------



## cleg

pace yourself hun if your going to drink maybe one alchohol one soft if you get me   you have to let your hair down now + again + it miffs me that you get these who drink + do allsorts to their bodies yet still manage to get PG + have healthy bubbas

you enjoy yourself at the wedding + dont begrudge yourself some fun, moderation is the key, that dont mean you have to rule it out completely, + i would be lying if i said that i didnt have a tipple  

xxx


----------



## Davis

Yes will try that but after a couple of drinks I always end up getting reckless and just going whole hog. Will try to have spritzers.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww sorry your having bad weather Cleg, We'll have to see if Sharry will give you an extra big dose of the sunshine she's bringing back with her, she's not far from you so maybe she'll give you the first dose....you never know if she gets that BFP she may be mega generous, showering us in sunshine.

SS - greenfingers, we ended up in the garden too, make the most of the dry spell eh! My neighbours OK, more likely to see him chilled and sunbathing like Cats pussies , if you get my drift, fancies himself as a bit of a high flying gigolo, oh the women that come and go... So no worries about nosey neighbours from his end (its vice versa here   ).... Hope you enjoyed your barby. Gosh thats real high a dose for your cons to prescribe isn't it? Maybe thats what I needed...

Rosie ,sorry to hear your not well, take it easy wont you xx

Nix, aaaaah Sangria! one of the few drinks I can enjoy..

How many days til your home now Sharry? Oh the downside of pool party land, a man with his little black marker, bet thats annoying though..

Matty, keep the optimism going, if you can iron and keep it your on to a good thing (hate ironing).... and just remember dreams can come true  

Davis ,hope your feeling a bit better now,just imagine my eggs in comparison to yours and I haven't given up hope yet, so don't you dare woman...hope you enjoy lunch tomoz. I think you gotta weigh up the stress you have if you don't have a little tipple against having one, that equals= relax a bit and don't try too hard, if a few drinks helps you relax, it could be better for you than abstaining and stressing loads.

Angelus, Hope you've Had a swell day

Cat hurry home, your absence is felt xx hope its all going well for you.

Suskie, where you gone, 

Kelli, its quiet on here  

Maj, how you feeling now hun? has a/f kept away?

Max , your quiet too?

Hi to anyone I've missed

Well I've just been out for a meal with DH, and nice it was too, so we got back and I thought yes, we can have a bit of lovin for the right reasons,(we have a date night once a fortnight, as its only time he hasn't got to be up real early next day and it keeps our flower garden blooming) went into kitchen, came back and ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!! need I say more....................... hence my late night posting,


----------



## Sharry

Hi

2 weeks and 5 days until I go home!!! MIL was at the house yesterday changing the beds and stuff getting it ready for us going home...cant wait!!!

Day 30 and all is calm and very quiet...........very strange  

Going to bingo tonight   dont know how the pub has managed to get away with holding a bingo night, as it is illegal to gamble over here and I thought bingo was a form of gambling   but looking forward to a wee night out.

Ba - I wish I was thin and brown and could get away with a bikini, unfortunatley the PCOS has made me rather cuddly   but my friends did comments that I must have too much spare time because of my tan  .  Hope it stays sunny for your pub lunch!

Will be back later

Sharry xxx


----------



## cleg

Sharry i aint thin + brown chick but got me bikini + i tell you i dont even wear the top once on the beach  I DONT CARE  not long now before home 

aw Davis sweets cant believe he was knocking the ZZZZZ's out  make him pay  god love em they get tired so easy 

Ba hunny you sound like me, cant have a glass need the bottle , others may disagree but you need to have a little fun + let your hair down once in a while, thats what life is for (apperently) dont get to worried 

right the sun is here but creepily just went behind a cloud as i type  so the washing machine is on full pelt + the flat getting gutted today, well maybe one room 

hope you all have a good sunday 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Kiah

Hellooooo!

How is everyone this fine Sunday morning/afternoonish?  (I don't think 20 past 12 counts as afternoon on a Sunday  )

Well I got about half way through my ironing yesterday so still have loads to do, can't believe it!  I was ironing for hours as well, oh why did I let it pile up so much    The problem is we bought lots of new clothes for going on our hols so even though I have only done about half our drawers and cupboards are full so goodness knows where I am going to put the next lot   Think I need to go through some stuff and do some chucking out.  I do have stuff that has been in my drawer sinse we moved in last year and it has never been worn - think that means it will never be worn and should be taken to the charity shops!!!

Other than that, chicken is in the oven   mmmmmmmmmmmm Sunday lunch, ya just can't beat it!  Have sticky toffee pudding for desert as well.  The lbs are pileing on just thinking about it    

Fi - Wot are men like.  You should have just found an interesting way to wake him up  

Ba - I agree with Cleg!  I think it does us good to let our hair down and relax.....as says the person who decided that pomegranate bacardi breezer must be good for you last night as it contains pomegranate and thats a super food     And just nobody try telling me its just artificial flavouring that has never come from anything remotely close to resembling a pomegranate coz I just wont believe yas    Enjoy your pub lunch today and the wedding when it comes!

Sharry - You away from home at the mo   How long are your cycles normally? (if you have a normally  ) day 30 and nothing sounds good    

Rosie - Sorry you had to miss the party.  Hope you are feeling better today.

Cleg - Good on ya with the bikini!! Thats what holidays are all about.  Hope the flat is not as much work as my ironing pile  

Anyway, better go and peel some tatties....you know I hate peeling tatties as much as I hate ironing but at least the pile of tatties is smaller  

Matty


----------



## Sharry

Hi matty,

I am living in Dubai at the moment but still class Scotland as home.  I dont really have a normal cycle but last month it was 31 days so just going to wait and see what happens  

I did my ironing this morning and burnt the ironing board cover   dont know how i managed to do that but was fed up at DH moaning about the way the maid irons his shirts so I decided to do it myself for a quiet life!!! 

not even decided what is for dinner yet and it is 4pm over here, hubby will be home at six........... better get the thinking cap on  

Sharry xxx


----------



## Kiah

So you back home for a while then or just a holiday? I can't imagine living anywhere but Scotland! Hope you have your thermals ready for you when you get back as its freezing here at the moment, kinda get the feeling it'll be a lot chillier than Dubai 

At least you burned the ironing board cover and not the shirts! I wish we had a maid doing the ironing, I wouldn't care how things looked just as long as someone else had ironed them 

Hope you have decided what to have for dinner now! My chicken is ready and all I am waiting on is the roast tatties to finnish roasting  and make the gravy then sit down and eat







yum yum yum................

Lots of        for this cycle!!!

Matty


----------



## cleg

oh Sharry i want a maid too  i aint even bothered about how good their ironing skills are just pop her on a flight over here  wont be long + you'll see bonnie scotland again hunny 

Matty i hope you enjoyed your dinner lucky you could of invited me round i would have ate all me greens too 

well today the weather has been good, got gym room sorted + bikes have been out + cleaned, washing done + then it has started to drizzle but cant complain got stuff done 

what you all upto this evening ?? Sharry it'll be nearly bedtime their wont it or is it just me  

xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi hows everyone doing?

  Rosie sorry your not well hun,hope your better soon.x

  Wotseveryone been up2 this weekend?
  
  My dh took me to an indian restaurant on fri nite and we really enjoyed it just sitting back and having a laugh for a change,and no baby talk.xx


----------



## cleg

aw Max glad you had some ""nice time"" together, good to find yourselfes when going through all this  hope you enjoyed your meal, oo i love indian, anything except Korma (yuk) 

i aint really been upto much just the normal boring things like sitting in me pj's 

xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya cleg,

    I like to laze around in my pj's on a sunday 

It is nice to have time out isnt it.my dh had korma,i dont like it.yuk.xx


----------



## cleg

glad you had a good weekend 

i dont want to go to work tommorow  i hat it at the mo + it miffs me even more when DP is off + i have to go in + its nice weather, so if anything i hope it rains   

xxx


----------



## max_8579

Thanx cleg,

  Its horrible when you dont want to go,i dont like going when my dh is off either.x


----------



## cleg

right i'm off to bed, night night dont let the bed bugs bite 

speak soon 

xxx


----------



## max_8579

yeah me too,im gonna read my book in bed.

    Night night.xxx


----------



## Davis

Oh dear its that time of the month when I cant stand my DH! I keep telling myself that he hasnt done anything wrong, and he hasnt, he's just being his normal useless self. But every little thing he does is driving me crazy.  

Like the way he just gets up and leaves his plate on the table when he has finished eating. He cant even pick it up and put it near the dishwasher let alone in it. We have had a stand off and I have tidied away all dishes except his breakfast plate from Sunday morning which is now still sitting on the dinner table. He keeps pushing it onto my side of the table when he eats and I push it back onto his. And so it goes on.... 

Of course I am going to pick it up and wash it because he knows that it annoys me more than him but honestly why do I even care? Its like I have reverted to my student digs days, because I havent acted this childish since I last lived in shared student digs. Talk about Jekyll & Hyde, the potion they took was clomid!! I move between good and evil every second.

So now I got that rant out the way.....
Sharry - hows things?

Cat - you online yet

Fi - any sign of a/f?

Angelus - how about you? a/f yet? still in pain? not long till Wednesday when hopefully they can sort you out and you can get back on track

Sukie - only about a week now until you start your next cycle isnt it. Hope you are recharged and ready to go.

Matty - super idea, drink pomegranate Bacardi breezers in the name of health! I have to drink pomegranate juice for IF anyway.   You have inspired me to do some ironing. I have an urge to iron my sheets Yep Im officially round the bend.

SS - we are doing work on our house and garden. Well we have pent 6 figures renovating the house and still dont have light sockets, flooring, walls in some places, a kitchen (I have been without a kitchen since...October 2006). Yep thats right, no kitchen - we have a temporary sink in the sitting room with a table, one cupboard and the small half of an oven. Thats it. I use an elec steamer and elec wok to cook with - its all very difficult and no end in sight as we have run out of money and DH has to work to earn more before we can continue the renovations. Anyway, the garden is also undergoing transformation and I have been busy out there this weekend as well. I really can yak cant I??

Kelli - how long is your DH here for? When is test date? Fingers crossed for you  

Max - love your pic you make such a lovely couple

Cleg - Hope the day goes quickly and you can enjoy some if the sunshine after work

Nix - whats new missus? Dont know how you can sit in the sunshine with a hangover. I certainly cant. I always find a swim the best thing but thats only really an option when you are in Australia. In the UK the best hang over cure for me is OJ, a fry-up and a poo!


----------



## Sharry

Hi Ba,

I am okay but it has been so quiet on here over the weekend.

Thats me cd31 so should know what is happening over the next few days, although not that positive  .  Stopped the provera on Friday so AF should appear soon ........... if it is going to.

Told Dh I think my body might be holding out for a true scottish baby and maybe it will work next month when we are home    ( only 2 weeks and 4 days!!!)

Have also found our DH works medical insurance does IVF if you are in a certain band, of course it is the one above ours, so had a snoop about and the price difference is £300 for 4 attempts, wonder if they would let us pay to upgrade   

Men just dont understand that they waste just as much time and energy being lazy, my hubbby will neatly pile up dirty dishes on top of the dishwasher, when he would have been quicker just to put them in it..........bloody men!!!! 

Anyway way to make my lunch be back soon

Sharry xxx


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Hope you all had a good weekend, I did coz I went out and got totally smashed for the first time in months  
Well CD 42 and still no AF, but a BFN on HPT ( on CD 40) . And for some scarey reason I didn't fall apart   I dont know wether I am in denial as AF hasn't shown up, but it would have well have shown on a HPT being this late in my cycle ? Also if I am going this long does that mean the clomid isn't working, because if I'd have ovualted I would have had an AF by now wouldn't I ?

Take care and  be positive   

Em xx


----------



## Nix76

Morning !!!

WOW - it's taken me ages to catch up with all your chattering  

Am knackered today after having the worse night sweats ever all night last night which kept waking me up - oh the joy of clomid  

Ba - I have certain times of the month when I can't stand the sight of my DH either and have also had stand off's about certain things.  A few years ago it was about washing- for a month I would only wash my own things and just took his out of the washing basket and dumped them in the spare bedroom.  Thing is though - he didn't notice for ages  

Sharry - really hoping you get a positive this month hun  

SS - good to have you back!  How's things ??

How's everyone else this sunny Monday morning ??

Nix.


----------



## max_8579

Hi maj,

    Sorry it was a bfn hun lets hope its just too early 

I know wot you mean about men doing little things that niggle at u.my dh is pretty good he emptys the dishwasher but it still winds me up that he will put his plate on top instead of inside


----------



## kellixxx

hi girls hope you are all ok on this fine monday afternoon.xxx

davis my dh has gone back today. i test next monday. not feeling very   i think its all the let down. all i can do is wait. but im sure my pee sticks are shouting my name.lol

all take care care love kel


----------



## Davis

Sharry - have you ever gone this long before? You obviously think that it is because of the provera but you never know.

Nix - I have terrible night sweats as well. My PJ's are actually wet in the morning. Aweful isnt it.

Em - sorry about the BFN. I have had a 45 day cycle so lets hope that it was too early to test. Good to see you went out and made merry anyway! 

Kelli -   stay away from the pee sticks!

Well I have washed the plate - I dont want to but we have to start having BMS so better tow the line.
Other 'little' things that my DH does:
- just gets up and leaves his plates etc when he has finished eating. Including the cereal bowl so that all the bran pieces and museli etc dries and sticks to the bowl. Its impossible to clean!!
- washes colours and whites together 
- will feed himself before DS
- drinks directly out of the juice bottle and puts then back in the fridge with 1cm left in it
- thinks its really funny if he does a smelly fluff but gets slightly aggressive if I do one


----------



## maj79

Hiya Davis,

I keep trying to convience myself that it was too early but I know it wasnt   but thank you for being positive for me  
Your list at the end sounds a lot like me and my DP, but some of them its me thats actually guilty of them   especially with the mixed washing, but not if it's new  
And you are a better woman then me as that plate would still be there at christmas if it was me  

Hope other then DH stressing you out you are ok and     for this month 

xxxxx


----------



## Sharry

talking of christmas I am missing cats countdown to christmas ticker  , hope her house move went okay and that she is back soon!!!

Sharry xxx


----------



## Davis

Em - I hear ya with the just knowing. Last month I did a test and got a BFN and knew that it wasnt gonna change to a BFP even though evil a/f descided to show later than usual.
When I first tested with my DS after IVF I got BFN so went out and got hammered for a week - left that day and went on holiday to Scotland and got stuck into the whiskey and **** cause it was Xmas/New Years. Had to have an emergency scan a week later because I got OHSS and thats when they discovered I had a BFP. So even if you do get one dont worry about a night of excess.  My DS seems alright


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello  everyone  missed you all  but happy to be back .. can only access from work until friday and then I will be on at home too x

Well have read through all the last pages on this thread but can't remember who said what except that one of you said you had a new hairstyle and when I looked you had a picture of a chimp and it made me  my socks off 

Sorry some of you have been having a hard time of it ..for whoever was thinking of having a break .. I had a break not realising that I had started a new cycle due to the miniscule AF and I still ovulated so I think once the ovaries crank up it doesn't matter too much ..in fact I had a hospital appointment this morning and I had two fat follicles about 20mm (shame I have cancelled donor this month due to moving!) and he said to reduce down to 100mg from 150mg .. so having a cycle off the clomid made no difference to me at all.. so if it makes you feel a lot better psycologically then I think it is probably worth the risk .. I have had other cycles where I have still taken the clomid but not involved the donor as then the pressure is off but I was unsure about not taking the clomid ..so have done both of these..

There have been lots of birthdays ..we must have a lot of cancerians amongst us ..it is mine tomorrow so to everyone I have missed this is for you ..

[fly]   [/fly]
[fly]  [/fly]

Sharry welcome back to the Christmas Ticker it is only 169 sleeps til Christmas yipee 
[fly]   [/fly] a girl after my own heart going to the Bingo .. I LURVE THE BINGO !

Well hopefully we will have news of my Mum's results by wednesday ..so need lots of positive vibes as outlook if she has got it is 3-5 yrs which is not a pleasant thought ..

The move went well I have been enjoying sitting out in my private garden (we had a communal garden before ) and I washed for England yesterday because the sun was shining and it all went out on the line .. sad how happy that made me !! 

Well it is past 2pm and I have had enough work .. my colleague thinks that we should just become professional pi** takers instead ! I am so tired every bone in my body aches from moving so many boxes and decorating .. going to just empty a few tonight and take it easy lol might dig out the alcohol box and have a honey rum pretend I am in Gran Canaria   

Rosie ..the best thing for trapped wind is peppermint tea ..I swear by it .. I used to suffer with trapped wind a lot .. but have not had it for ages..but any kind of colicky/windy pain is relieved by peppermint tea.. glad to hear you have been choosing your M&P bedding etc ..their stuff is gorgeous.. the main complaint about their prams is just the sheer size of them getting them in and out of the car etc but I have used several different kinds when I used to Nanny years ago and I def preferred the more substantial pram but that was prob because I used to do a lot of walking with them .. whereas if you need to take the bus or have a small car then a smaller one is def easier! Have fun choosing x

Davis ...Fingers crossed for you hun, it can make all the difference if it was too easy Rosie is a classic example of that ..she got a negative when she was due on ..but the day after got a positive! Ooh not happy with the double standards over fluffing (what a lovely expression)

Nix ..sorry you are getting night sweats hun .. I am really lucky the only time I get night sweats is if I have gone to bed with zillions of layers of clothing on because I am cold and then wake up in the middle of the night sweating like a pig because I have warmed up ! I get more hot flushes during the day than at night..not sure if thats because I take the clomid at night or what ..

Kelli 
[fly]  [/fly] 
keep away from the pee sticks!! and good luck when you do test  

Em ..sorry you got a BFN .. good luck for your next cycle   

Fi ...Remember I had that cycle that I only had tiny amount of AF so could that be the same as you this cycle ? 

Angelus ..Ooh did remember what you said about the pics  .. nobody has seen a picture of me and its staying that way .. I don't want you all to recognise me on crimewatch lol 

Max ..How are you doing hun ? liked your msg talking to all the girls not heard from for a while thought that was really thoughtful of you  . and I too have mousey brown hair and blue eyes but have never been brave enough to go blonde .. it does suit you fair

SS ..Hope you are keeping ok hun 

Cleg ..I think they should give anyone on clomid a maid for ironing ..or a punkawalla to fan us down lol hope you are ok hun

Sukie ...Thanks for passing on my msg hun .. was good to feel connected to you all via Sukes .. hope this cycle goes good for you hun      

I am sure I have forgotten someone ..you can smack me for that  but a big hi to everyone and a huge  to get you through your current cycle    with hopefully lots of BFP's ..

My thyroid has come back as borderline so they are not going to do anything which is a bit of a shame as apparently that can make all the difference..I am going on the thyroid thread to talk to the girls on there who are more experienced in this area for advice.

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks for the lucky seven but can I have an even number please xx 
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Sorted cat.x


----------



## kellixxx

hi cat hope your mums results are ok hun.xxxx

im not going to go were the pee sticks are. ive band my self from going in the room were thay are.lol


was your move ok? do you feel more settled there?

good luck cat     i hope you do get your thirod sorted soon.xxxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj sounds like your having similar prob to me, I'm on day 50 now, but don't rule out  BFP unless you know
exactly when you ovulated and havent had any BMS, AS you may have ovulated late and got caught later, which
means you could still be in with a chance surely ?

Ok my DH -hates:
1) lovely that he decides to cook once in a while, but the kitchen looks like a bomb has hit after, ten kids
would make less mess, and he thinks its not his job to tidy as he cooked!!!! BUt if I cooked it would be mine.....
2) Hangs his clothes up on the floor
3)Insists on driving wherever we go, but then I become the best chauffer in the world if he fancies a pint!!
4) Notices the things I havent done after tidying the house "not" the things I have, doesnt moan but offers little 
hints that are so transparant, but he believes to be subtle...
5) Mentioned before that he truly believes he has the right to fart, but is horrified if I do, and gets p**d off!! (although I'm apparently excused if I cough and fart)

Oh Cat, that cracked me up about the piccy       ,just visualizing your reaction "UHH? ? ?.." it must have been confusing for you for a min bless..
Cat,  did your cons explain that cycle? and did it give you a few weeks of on off old blood but never more than a smear? If thats the case then maybe fates made me take a month off clomid?

Hi to all you other ladies xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Max .. sorry distracted by my colleague making willies on all her little animals on her desk (see how bored we are !) 

Kelli thanks hun its funny because although I have only been there since thursday I do feel quite at home already and the area is so much nicer ..no dumped lager cans every morning and dog poo ..and abandoned cars ..and thugs hanging around it is quiet and there is just the sound of playing children which is fine .. in fact my nosey neighbour has two children one of whom has slight cerebal palsy and they are gorgeous .. the parents are a bit dim but you can't hold that against them lol ..they have become friends with one of my cats already .. did have a bit of a nightmare when one of my cats went missing for nearly a day I had images of him being run over or something or having packed his back pack and gone back to my old place lol..but he swaggered in when he was hungry. 

Bet you are getting excited about going to Corfu the next 18 days will go really quick ..

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ...he didn't really explain it so don't really understand it but I only had a couple of tiny smears .. fingers crossed for you hun x 
Cat x


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Cat - glad your house move went okay and hopefully your mum will get good news on Wednesday.  I had thyroid tests done too and mine were borderline also, so they said they could do nothing to help, maybe i will ask if they can recheck over here in the hope that it has got worse and they can do something, as I did not realise it could affect your chances.

Kelli - i still have not bought pee sticks cos I would just use them if I knew they were in the house, but you must stay away from them!!!

Ba - dont really have a cycle but my cons said I should have my af by wednesday if it is going to happen so mid nutty   knicker watch today   , and Dh keeps phoning to check I am okay, poor guy, think he just wants to know what he is coming home too  .

Hope everybody is okay and keeping positive!

Sharry xxxx


----------



## kellixxx

im realy trying honest.lol

i might tie my self to my comp seat then i cant up to them.lol


i think we all should have shares in pee sticks. i wouldnt like to think what we have all spent on them.xxxx


----------



## maj79

No Kelli I think you should be a bit more like me and have a little idy bit of restraint   You can keep the PMA and dream alive a little bit longer by not doing the pee sticks so early. 

Cat     for wednesday. And I hope you get nice and settled soon 

Fi  I think the reason why I have took it so well this month is becasue AF hasn't showed so I still have that little glimmer of hope, but I am trying not to so I am not too let down. Evr the realist me  

Max Hi hun and thanks for the hug, needed that  

'Ello to every one else and thanks god Monday is nearly over  

Em xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes its funny cos my thyroid was really out last year but now borderline so it makes you wonder whether it fluctuates.. well guess I had better do some more work !
Cat


----------



## Nix76

Phew!  What a day!  

Cat - good to have you back hun  and glad you're settling into your new house well.   for tomorrow !!!

Right, I'm off.  Chat tomorrow girls when I will hopefully not have so much work and can get back to the important task of chatting to you lot !!

Nix.


----------



## cleg

welcome back Cat missed ya chick  hope you have a good birthday too tommorow hunny 

Ba you have had me cracked up with stories of DH  i just read it to DP + told him thats how he makes me feel so ta you helped me tell him  

maj so sorry BFN hunny ((((hugs))))

Kelli i have just said on northeasties you should ban the pee sticks  i got to the point where i was peeing on them for fun, actually i was more peeing on me hand  

Fi how you doing me luv 

Nix catcha another time hun 

Sharry what you been upto today hun ?? i didnt go to work  

Rosie how you feeling hunny ? i hope you are a little better + managed to shift it 

Twinsmum you good ?

Vicki if your reading how are you after 1st lot dearie ??

yes i done a bunk from work but i didnt have much sleep last night, head banging, feeling like crap + haveing awful dreams just not settling at all + not even pill popping time 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## kellixxx

you are spot on cleg they take over your life. i was tempted to cut them up today.
thanx hun.xx


----------



## maj79

I am going to come round to everyone's houses and conviscate the pee sticks, some of you are far to addicted


----------



## cleg

you dont have to come to mine chick 

you ok ?

xxx


----------



## maj79

I am good thans Cleg, I have taken this oe very very well as no AF yet. But I am doing my hole PMA so just tryng not to think about it. How are you.

Flippin heck Kel you have been busy, I feel soooo loved


----------



## kellixxx

i feel left out now


----------



## cleg

why hun why you feel left out ?? 

good ta Maj 

take a look for me gals + see what you think please 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101679.0


----------



## kellixxx

cos of my febble amount of bubbles comperd to marj  

help me girls


----------



## angelus

Evening all. Thank for all the happy birthday wishes xxx

Had a fab weekend. Got thoroughly spoilt with gifts and love and am on a right royal high!!

Hope all ok with everyone

Davis - On day 54 now and no spotting or signs at all of AF. Still got the pain but it is not quite so intense which is a blessing. Got this ridiculous nausea and usual clomid symptoms which really annoy me as they are so like pregnancy ones. As you said..only 2 days to go until con so will hopefully get a better idea then of what is going on.

Cat - welcome back! we missed you...x


----------



## cleg

glad you had a nice b-day chick 

what you get then or is it too kinky to tell  sorry my  mind


----------



## kellixxx

sorry i forgot hun.

you stay on your high and give us all your happy vibes.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelus

Nothing kinky i promise !!!

From my husband... a beautiful entwined heart necklace, box of chocs, harry potter games for the Xbox360, pink roses and a meal out.

From my daughter..Kelly Clarkson Cd

From my step son...Paulo nutini cd

From the rest of my family... big block of driving lessons and some L plates and the highwaycode!!


----------



## kellixxx

you were spoiled then you lucky girl.lol 

get the chockies out then.xx


----------



## angelus

I certainly was. And do you know... the sweetest thing about the box of choc was that he made sure he bought a box that only i like so that no one else would try and nick any as he said i deserved them all!!!


----------



## kellixxx

or see men can be nice.  

go on do my head in what kind are they? 

i bet they are my favorite.lol


----------



## cleg

aw Angelus thats lovely  glad you enjoyed it + wooohoooo driving lessons ey


----------



## angelus

Ferrero Roche. YUM YUM.

Cant wait to start the driving lessons. So fed up with being my age and being reliant on everyone else. But thats what comes of being a single mum at 19 and not meeting prince charming for 7 years!!


----------



## maj79

ANGELUS
Glad you had a good day and ood luck with your driving lessons, I will share some of my road rage with you if you want


----------



## angelus

Maj - I am one of the worlds most nervous passengers so god only knows what will happen when im driving. I warn all of you now, it doesnt matter where you live, STAY OFF THE ROADS, its not safe with me on them!


----------



## kellixxx

good night girls have a good un.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls 
Cat Just doing me job  Roll on Fri you'll be back properly and I'll be back on the IVF drugs 

Ba Yep I start on Fri  I like your avatar 

Hi Fi Fi Hows tricks? (and not in a sexual way) 

Hi to everyone I tried to scan through but I'm just crap at keeping up sorry ( I'll give you all bubbles instead) 

Sukie


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just nipping on before bed. Just wanted to wish Cat a very happy birthday. Hope you have a great day hun.    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Davis

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAT![/fly]


----------



## Sharry

Hi Cat,

Also wanted to say           

Happy Birthday hope you have a good day!!!

Sharry xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAT​







​[glow=red,2,300]HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR CAT.........HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU​


----------



## kellixxx

good morning girls have a nice day.xxxxx



               
cat hope you enjoy it.xx


----------



## Nix76

Morning all - how;s everyone doing ??

                                       

Happy Birthday Cat !!

Nix


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhhh thanks everyone     your messages really made me smile   

My work colleagues have given me some lovely pressies .. some fab stuff from lush that smells good enough to eat let alone put in the bath ! 

And a lovely little angel reading a book statue to go in my garden ..can just see it peeping out from some ivy or something .. and a cat plaque that you put in the ground by your front door saying welcome ..so sweet and some plants for my garden .. and a lovely little willow tree figurine of a little girl ..so sweet

From friends I have got a voucher, a book on scrapbooking, a dvd of the first series of Grays Anatomy and some tiny little glass angels from my youngest god-daughter ..so lots of angels looking after me now ! so considering it is 9.37am I am doing well ! 

No chocs so far I think they think I must already be eating too many pies or something lol ..I can't wait to get online again as I miss all my FF's that is my birthday present to myself ha ha .. 

Oh my cats sat there this morning as if they were expecting a party .. but I told them that Fi Fi had banned all naughty substances and that no they couldn't have a rave whilst I was at work !  

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

PS It is only 168 sleeps til Christmas !!!!! yipeee


----------



## max_8579

^happy birthday cat   

     Hope u av a great day hun.xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Max how are you today? I am off to meet with a complainant now .. work does not stop unfortunately ! 
Catch you later
Cat x


----------



## angelus

CAT -       

Have a good one xx


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Hows is everybody?? I am so bored think it is because I know I am going home in a few weeks.  

Got the cons tomorrow to see what is happening, although i doubt anyway thing has happened.  Still waiting for my af and just noticed that my ticker carried on, I thought it would have gone back to one  .  Seem to have loads of spots today dont know what has caused them!!

Anyway better tidy up as my friend has invited herself over and the place is a mess, but will be back later

Sharry xxx


----------



## Nix76

Sharry,

have you tested yet 

Nix.


----------



## Sharry

Hi Nix,

Not tested just going to wait until tomorrow and see what happens, my doc told me to see her on the 11th and I would either have my period or be pg, but i think it will be neither as I am sure the provera has just delayed my af.  Hardly slept last night, just kept waking up and going to the loo to see if the witch had arrived yet.........which she hasnt.

I will know for sure tomorrow

Sharry xxx


----------



## cleg

Car happy birthday to you me dearie, sounds like your having a good day so far + hope it continues into the night hunny 

Sharry bless ya hunny ((((hugs)))) the not knowing whats going on would drive me crackers, hope you get some answers soon 

hi to all me other lovelys, not got long as suppose will have to get ready for work soon  did not sleep well at all again, DP just rang from work + said i was tossing + turning all night (again) not good for him either as keeps him awake bless + he has 12hr shifts to do , had really bad A/F pains today but she not due till next week, just sooo tired need to go into hibernation 

sorry for the moan 

xxx


----------



## Nix76

Sharry - I think you got amazing self restraint for not testing!!  Really hope it's a BFN for you - what a great homecoming present !!!!

Cleg - not sleeping well is a nightmare!  I suffer from insomnia and night sweats on these damn pills, so spend half the month like the walking dead where I'm so tired !

How's everyone else ?  very quiet on here today !

Nix.


----------



## max_8579

Hi cat,

  Im fine thanx hun,good luck with the complainant


----------



## Davis

Sharry - reading your post I just kept saying to myself 'my god shes preggers'. I am sure that you know best and you need to go with what your body tells you but personally I dont know how you havent used a pee stick yet. You get restraint of the month award from me. So hope Im right and you are wrong  

Nix - do you get the awake at 4am type of insomnia? I certainly do.

Cat - between you and Angelus I am getting jealous over the presents that I got (or absence there of).

So has anyone thought about or had wrinkle fillers? I really want some and DH is cool about paying for it but I have put it off as I am always ttc. Anyway as it has been years of waiting to get BFP I am considering having it done. Not Botox as I dont want to inject the Botulism virus into my system although I would love to hear from any woman who has Botox and is ttc.

I was watching something on BBC1 last night about babies being born and complications etc. Crying my eyes out but in an Ok way. Anyway DH started pretending that he was having a conversation with you lot, pretending to type and saying in a very high voice 'Oh my hubby doesnt understand how hard to is' It was actually very funny but uncannily true as well


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Ba - the longer I avoid a test there is still a chance I could be pregnant   crazy. I know rather have my af than a bfn !!

Having a really s**t day today my friend is really letting me down just now and being really selfish.

Anyway no point moaning.

Sharry x


----------



## Davis

Sharry - I understand completely. And no its not crazy at all. I had probs with friends just the other week. Its all very distressfull isnt it.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well the complainants were a bit stinky .. a bit thick ..actually very thick .. and then I went and had lunch paid for by my boss .. very nice and I am stuffed now ! 

There was a very very rude man in the restaurant who made himself look very very silly ...he had silly little willy man syndrome.. shouting at the staff ..complete plonker 

Davis ..ahhh didn't mean to make you jealous .. although I am jealous of ferrero rocher 

Sharry ..sorry your day is poop ..tell your friend not to be selfish do you want me to tell her ?
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

have you got anything nice planned for your birthday evening Cat


----------



## kellixxx

afternoon all hope you are all ko lots of    from me to you all.xxx


sorry for the me me me post girls,

i think some 1 stole my humour whilst i was a sleep,

im not    at all i think deep down i no it hasnt worked again  

i have a very wierd ache in my right side not like af but it probably is  

all i want to do is hide and have a good   

thanx for letting me winge.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nix76

Kelli hun 

You whinge away - that's what this is for.  We're always here for you 

Nix


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am going out for dinner tonight ..so I get to eat lots of lovely fattening pudding ..forget the starter and main course I just want the pudding ha ha ... thanks for all your lovely messages.. won't be on tonight as unable to ..but catch up on the goss tomorrow..
Cat x


----------



## cleg

Kelli hun when is A/F due ??

Sharry your logic is the same as mine hun, 

Cat you stuff your face chick  think of me while you eating all that lush fooooooooood  have a good one 

Ba i know nothing bout pollyfiller for the face  but if you really wanna have a look on tinternet + check out some facts + figures on the results 

Nix you good duck ?

SS you ok hunny ?

Rosie hows you + the mini P doing today ? 

Fi Fi your quiet, bet you are upto no good ey 

Vicky you still with us chick ?

if i've missed anyone sorry but you know i'm slightly  dont you ?? 

been horrid today i really am in a foul mood prob cause im sooooo flipping tired, going to have bath make meself some tea, DP wont want any cos i make him a HUGE bait it takes him the full 12 hrs to eat it , then early night, again, for me, it aint even like its a jiggy early night if you know what i mean  

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## kellixxx

af is due sat i think. i bet it arives before i test


----------



## cleg

come on hunny, we dont know whats going to happen 

i know you know your own body but these are weird + not normal times + things could be so different to how you are thinking

did that make sense 

chin up chick 

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

yeah thank you hun. your right its not over yet. you never know there might be quints in there for all i know.lol


----------



## cleg

ooo if there is i'll have dibs on one


----------



## Davis

Kelli -   chin-up honey - its not like you to be down. This clomid makes you so emotional and I always find the last week of the 2ww pretty hard to take. Just remember it aint over till the fat lady sings.


----------



## Davis

Naughty me I was reading another similar UK IF site thread and they where saying that Preseed is not good for ttc. 2 girls on this site said that their cons had told them not to use it as some studies had shown that it killed sperm. One of the girls mentioned 2 cons at Hammersmith ACU saying it was a myth that it was OK as even though they had removed one bad chemical another was still in it.
So even thought I have just received a bumper load of preseed for this month I am thinking of trying natural egg whites. Anyone tried it? I am nervous about 1) infection and 2) how to get it in there!

Cat - I read a posting you did some time ago about egg whites. Did you try it?


----------



## kellixxx

cleg we will sheare them.lol

davis im not sure about that but good luck with what ever you choose, thank you for my cuddle.xx


----------



## kellixxx

well im off for the night my eyes have gone all funny and im spelling worse than normal. if thats possable.lol

good night ladys take care.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maj79

Evening All

Kel sorry you are feeling down hun   .     for you and chin up WE WILL DO IT  

Cat hope you enjoyed you birthday and enjoyed your pudding even more  

Davis you can be the guinea pig   you can try the egg white and let us all know how you got on  

Sharry lots of    and   for you.

Cleg hope you feel better toorrow after a well rested night 

Hiya Fi and Nix

And     to everyone 

Em xx


----------



## angelus

Evening ladies

Bang goes my positivity. Just found out that my 19 yr old niece who still lives at home and has only been with boyfriend for 6 months has got herself pregnant. She is the most selfish and immature person i know. She has waited until 3 months gone to tell her parents. She cant look after herself let alone a baby. oh my god... ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR                            


feel like i have been punched in the stomach.don't want to see her. dint want to be around her as her tummy grows. dint want to see the baby. Must sound really bitter. Sorry. Sorry. Sorry. But I'm in a right state now and i know you girls will understand.

xx


----------



## Davis

Angelus - its a hard one that. My cousin is the same although luckily for me they are in Australia so I dont have to see them. Its just so unfair that some people can fall pregnant at the drop of a hat and that some couples have so much love and care to give a child and cant. I find it hard to see my pregnant friends - especially after my m/c's - and have actually lost friends that way. Its not right but its too hard for me and if they cant understand that then they arent much of friends in the first place. But when the baby comes try to be involved as you have alot of love to give and will be a fantastic, fun, funky Aunt!

Cleg - I think Im gonna do it!! Of to buy a turkey baster tomorrow. How do you tell if the eggs are pasturised or not?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat, nice to hear you're settling in nicely in your new abode.Have a lovely evening tonight, let us know what scrummy
pudding you chose... glad you've had such a lovely day in all...

Ooh Sharry, fingers crossed for you, what a disciplined person you are!Good luck for tomorrow, and hope your day gets
better

Kelli, you cheered up any? sorry your feeling down,sending you positive vibes, nite hun xx

Maj, hows it going? still holding out?

Nix, how are you

CLeg, sorry I can't help you with your dilemma, hope the sandman comes to you tonight, big hugs to you

Angelus, glad you enjoyed your b/d, and good luck for tomorrow, you got taste hun..Paulo Nutini, just love track
number 8, and that new Kelly clarkson one is good too isn't it, a bit evanescenc-ey... Well done with the driving lessons
you won't know yourself it'll be like sprouting wings... Ooh reading on have Just read your frustration thread, sorry to hear your having the unfairness of the "baby lottery"... its horrible when you have salt rubbed in the wounds in that kind of scenario isn't it. 

Suskie, good luck for Friday, bless you..

Rosie hope your feeling better

Davis, a whole egg inserted and cracked internally with amazing internal muscles or a turkey baster come to mind

Max, lots early nights time I notice..good luck

Just had my first day of Reiki course, my friend and I went together, not quite into it like we should be, poor friend in an awful position, (again things happen to lovely people that shouldn't) I mentioned her in an earlier posts, in the last few months she buried her sisiter and dad, and now it seems her mum may have advanced lung cancer,its so not fair, she truly is one of the most kindest, selfless people you could meet, have been best friends since we were 5, like myslef, she is an only child, so has to bear so much alone.I feel so helpless for her, but made the most of session and back to do next part of the course tomorrow. Life can be so cruel , and it certainly puts things into perspective. 

hi to anyone I've missed xx


----------



## maj79

Angelus
My heart goes out to you, I was in a similar situation with my step sister who announed she was pg 5 months of being with DP. They couldn' find a place to live so her DP moved in with her ( and my dad step-witch n step bro). TO rub maters in she then planned her second child but didn't want leave my dad's as it was easier for them to be there to mind them when she wants as she had difficulty dealing with my niece ( who I do love to bits), so dad is now building big extension so they all have room. If she couldn't cope with one why did she plan another, and to make matters worse step-witch keeps asking if I am barren as she thought I would have had a baby by now out of jealousy. Some people just don't realise how lucky they are ( and sorry to warrble on   )


Em xx

Hi Fi I'm holding on as well as my AF refusing to come   On cd 43, but I am use to it from pre-clomid so just geting back into my old routine   How are things your end??


----------



## max_8579

Hi angelus,

    Its hard isnt it,i cant stand seeing my 2 best friends at the mo as 1 is due to pop anytime and the other in sept,they keep asking me to meet up with them but i just cant bare sitting in the middle of 2 baby bumps.1 of them can get preg easy and the other has had lots of probs she m/c twice and has had probs and scares allway through the pregnancy and the babys got club feet bless her,she deserves the baby so much.

  Hi fi,

      Yes lots of early nights,i just dont feel positive though.back at hosp on 17th.xx


----------



## Guest

CAT HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUNNIE!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Would someone take me off 7 to an even number please


----------



## max_8579

Sorted sukie.xx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya rosie,

    How are you hun? hope your feeling better.xx


----------



## Davis

DS is going to choose some smileys for you all:

                 

Oh what to wear today? Is it hot or cold? Good luck Angelus + Sharry!


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Ba - lovely smiley's!! 

Well this is now day 33 and feel daft for not testing, as it is the first thing the cons is going to asked me when i say i have not had my af, but I suppose i cant just magic them out of thin air, so no doubt will be tested at the doc which will no doubt be worse, now thinking I would rather have done it on my own   

Too late now will know in just over an hour, so better move my   and get ready  

Sharry xx


----------



## Davis

Sharry -     And remember come on here and lets us know asap!


----------



## Nix76

Sharry = will be thinking of you hun, let us know how you get on   

Ba - you dressed yet?  It's warm out but raining !

Angelus -  Life is just so unfair sometimes isn't it !

Kelli - how you feeling today hun?  Sending you    and NO AF vibes !!

Fi & Max - how you doing ?

Hi to everyone else !!!

Nix.


----------



## Davis

Nix - I am freezing. I had the heater on in the car this morning! Not raining here but gery and dark so I guess I can expect rain soon. Actually went and bought some new clothes in the sale on the weekend. All size 16  . Any size 16's that were too small just went back on the rack and I pretended that I never saw them. Best bit is I got a pair of shoes for £5!!! They are cheap shoes to begin with from New Look but honestly £5! They look lovely are black patent with a triangular heel about 4 inches high and a peep toe. Will wear them with my new outfit for the wedding in 2 weeks. Sorry - I am a hand bag and shoe girl.

DH has left a huge list of work for me to do today and I cant be arsed.


----------



## Nix76

Ba - not really a shoes girl (inherited wide feet from my dad!), but I am SO a handbag girl !!!!!!    Also love a bargain !

Oh ignore him and his list - chat to me all day instead !!    Well, actually, I have to go to some very dull lunch thing at 12.30 till about 3pm so you could do some of his chores then !  

Where are you - South London ?  It's grey and drizzling here in the City. 

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

hello girls how are you all doing ? i havent had time to read posts im busy today.

im ok today i think my pains were a tummy bug i have been up with most of the noght  i could do with laying down  but i cant  

back soon ta ta.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nix76

Kelli - are you at work hun ?  Can't you go home sick ?

Nix.


----------



## Davis

Nix -   to you. Enjoy lunch and I'll talk after 3pm.

Kelli - wow someone has been blowing you


----------



## Nix76

Davis -       Kelli is having a better time than I am then    (sorry!)


----------



## Sharry

Hi

     if I still have no af next wed I have to go back for another test but i dont see the point negative bloods mean no baby  

Away for a wee cry

Sharry xxx


----------



## Davis

Oh Sharry - that is so cruel. So sorry honey   I really thought that it had worked for you. Its just not fair. I hope that your doc will offer you alternative treatment. Were you saying that you could top-up your DH medical insurance by a couple of hundred pounds to cover IVF? Just remember its not over, its just taking a while to get there.


ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

sharry   im so sorry to here your news hun hope you are ok.xxxxxxxxxxx


thanks for my bubbles.xxx


no im not at work i have been helping my little brother go shopping. (he hasnt a clue)

why am i having a better time have i missed somthing?


----------



## Davis

Kelli - dont worry Nix is just a Minx and we were both being rude and naughty!


----------



## kellixxx

i wont ask then


----------



## Nix76

WOW - just back from the most painfully boring lunch of my life!  What a waste of 2 hours !!

Anyhoo....

Sharry - so sorry hun   We're here if you want to chat!

Kelli - sorry hun, just me and Ba's warped sense of humour I think.......must be a London thing!  Hope you feeling a bit better ?

Ba - Have you got those chores done yet ?  You'll be in trouble  

Nix.


----------



## Davis

Nix - you know me so well.   Im crap, havent done anything. What I really want is to get drunk on red wine. Im bored and lonely and have just hung-up from my friend who is 10 weeks pregnant. She has had some spotting and is ****ting herself as she has lost her last 2 pregnancies. So hope she doesnt lose the baby. I am very worried for her. I am also strangely depressed again after speaking to her. Wish I wasnt. Wish I didnt feel this way. By the way I live in Streatham Hill. It hasnt rained and actually the sun is shining. I am getting very interested in my cm at the moment. Basically I dont have any. I am on CD12 and havent had any since a/f finished. I am gonna get a turkey baster - well look for one in Sainsburys super store tonight. Didnt like Fi's idea of cracking an egg internally. Anyway I am sure it would just fall out when I stood up.


----------



## Nix76

Ba - I had a friend over for dinner last night and made chicken and the baster was on the side when she walked into the kitchen and her words to me were "that better have something to do with dinner cos I aint squirting it up you"    Charming !!

I have used preseed for the past 2 cycles - would you mind sending me the info you read saying that it was harmful to the swimmers ?  I thought it was safe ?!  I have also read somewhere that egg white is bad for sperm - something to do with PH levels or something I think ?!?!

  sorry to hear about your friend - hope she and her bump will be ok!  Totally understandable that you will feel a bit down after talking to her - not only are you worried for her, you also want to have that bump yourself !!!!

I took the last pills last night, so it's down to BMS again soon.  Oh hoorah - can't wait  

Nix.


----------



## Davis

Nix - it is just a discussion on a thread. I literally had just got my 6 preseed applications that day when I found it so think I will use preseed some days but may try egg whites on the day before ov and ov it self.
http://verity-pcos.org.uk/board/viewtopic.php?t=8871
Would like to know what you think?

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Nix76

There's just so much conflicting advice isn't here!  I have a scan on Monday, so think will ask them about it then and see what they say.  I guess what they are saying makes sense though (replacing 1 harmful ingredient with another) and really, if it was that great why don't consultants recommend it ?!

I am on holiday next month and if this cycle runs the same as previous, I will be due my scan and HCG jab while away.  Am wondering whether should have a month off or what to do ?!?!


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Thanks to everyone who asked about me. Feeling much better now thanks. Was defo trapped wind but boy was it painful. I couldn't walk at all on my left leg. Peppermint tea though was a miracle worker - marvellous! We missed my Godson's birthday party, but we sent gifts for the boys and they rang today and absolutely loved them, which is next best thing to seeing them open them. 

Have had such a busy day today. We had Scottish Power round finishing off the electrical mains, then our electrician quoting us for some work in the nursery (which he's coming to do tomorrow  ), then the phone went down so we spent ages trying to sort that, then the internet went down (all fixed now) and then our car broke so we got the RAC out and luckily then fixed it for £32 and now I'm just waiting for a roofer to come around to give us a quote. So much more stuff I had to do but no time left now. 

Have been reading your posts but can't remember much when I get to the end of them all.   Useless!

Sharry, sorry it was a BFN.   Don't give up though hun, that's just one cycle, it can all change on the next one. 

Ba, I've heard mixed things about both preseed and egg whites. I haven't tried the egg whites as didn't fancy putting something that can go off so easily up there!   Have tried preseed though and apart from enjoyable sensations of being more lubricated, it didn't really help me. The only thing I found that really helped improve CM was evening primrose up to ov. It actually increased the CM my body produced and I went form hardly any to what I'd consider 'normal' CM. I think I only started taking it about 2 or 3 cycles before I got BFP. Definitely worth a try. 

Hope everyone else is ok and hope you had a good birthday Cat. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## angelus

Well, been to the con and definitely a BFN ( which we already knew ) Yucky internal and then an ultrasound one as well. The conclusions of the consultation are as follows...

The reason for the pain?....A cyst the size of a small orange. How very clever of me. Told me how lucky i have been that it is still intact and then gave me drugs to get rid of it.  

Have lost 3/4 of a stone. Yeah    

Here is the bummer bit... nothing else they can do now.Just have to wait until the end of the year to see if they will start the funding again. He said that under no circumstances should i take any more clomid without ultra scanning as i grew this magnificent cyst on 50mg. 

So as you can imagine, i am not a happy bunny. Got to sit on my   and wait until winter wasting precious months that i could be trying to conceive.

He told us if we don't like the wait we can go private. Not an option because of the cost.

Then he said i could conceive naturally if i lost more weight. enough said  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

sorry to here your newes hunni hope you are ok  

take care kelx


----------



## Davis

Rosie - I am taking evening primrose oil every day, eating brazil nuts, drinking skimmed milk, drinking Tixylix....But still I have non existent cm. I am Cd12 expect ov CD17 so hoping it will show up over the next few days. Im worried about the egg whites as the last thing I want is an infection. How would I explain that one!!

Nix - thanks if you could ask your cons that would be great. I went and found the turkey basters in Sainsbury's today and they are HUGE! I am not puting something that big down there!! They are at least 30cm long. So dont know what to do? Went to the chemist and asked if they had any syringes. They just said no and gave me funny looks. I might have to go and ask the reception of my GP I think but it is all very embarrasing. Suggestions - and dont say a funnel and hose which is what my DH said. How can I get the egg whites in there

Ok I have a story which I thought I would pass on. Today I got an email from a girl that I first started talking to on this site in 2003. This isnt unsual we have been sending each other emails for 4 years. I have never met her and have no idea what she looks like at all but we email and telephone each other every 2 months. Sometimes when things have been tough for us both we talk everyday. We have both had m/c weeks apart and here is the good bit - we have both had babies as a result of successful IF treatment. In both our cases IVF - her 4th and final attempt. Her little boy is turning 1 in Aug. I guess I just wanted you all to know that it does happen for most of us. It just takes alot of hard work, time and heart ache sometimes. And also to say that the firendships you make on here can and often are lasting.

Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

A poem for girls...  


I shave my legs, I sit down to pee,

And I can justify any shopping spree,

Don't go to a barber, but a beauty salon,

I can get a massage without a hard-on.

I can balance the checkbook,

I can pump my own gas,

Can talk to my friends about the size of my ass.

My beauty's a masterpiece and yes, it takes long,

At least I can admit to others when I'm wrong.

I don't drive in circles, at any cost,

And I don't have a problem admitting I'm lost,

I never forget an important date,

You just gotta deal with it, I'm usually late.

I don't watch movies with lots of gore,

Don't need instant replay to remember the score,

I won't lose my hair, I don't get jock itch,

And just cause I'm assertive, Don't call me a woman.

Don't say to your friends, Oh yeah, I can get her,

just persue you for a week to see if i can do better

So you though i was in love and i was your girl!?!

Testing is our trick it aint about toes that curl.

Flowers are okay,

But jewellery's best.

Look at me you idiot...

Not at my chest !!!!!!

I don't have a problem, With Expressing my feelings,

I know when you're lying, You look at the ceiling.

DON'T call me a GIRL, a BABE or a CHICK .

I am a WOMAN. Get it?, you D*CK!?!


----------



## Davis

Angelus - just saw your post.   Ouch you really must be in pain. Hope the drugs clear it all up. If they are worried about over stimulation then what treatment are they suggesting next? I understand that cost may be an issue but have you thought about getting a loan. I say this because we were in the same place and decided to get out a new credit card to fund our IVF. I am glad that we did becuase 1) we got BFP first time and 2) it took 4 years for our NHS IVF to come-up in Lambeth - by which time we were'nt eligible.
As for the weight I have to admit that everytime I have been 8 kilo's lighter than I am now I have achieved a BFP - either assisted by IF treatment or not. Unfortunately I just cannot get my weight down but I am working very slowly towards it. You have lost 3/4 stome that is great - keep up the good work and dont be like me who has put on in 2 months what it took 4 months to lose!!


----------



## angelus

Davis-  I am In absolute agony and its been 4 weeks now! They will not do any other treatment except clomid. They reckon that as long as i am being carefully scanned they can catch any over stimulation and bring on an AF before it creates a cyst. But clomid still is not going to happen until near Christmas when they set up a new clinic. If you knew the size of our existing debts you would be questioning why we were going through all this in the first place.Its not a financially clever move on our part, but, we want a baby together so logic and reasoning goes out the window.

Will feel like a bit of a fraud on here now im not on clomid again until christmas. Hope you all dont mind me staying with you guys.  x


----------



## kellixxx

angelus you never know what will happen between now and then hun i know its easy for me to say but try and stay


----------



## Davis

Angelus - dont you dare go!! Are you on metformin? I got a BFP on met once. You will just have to join our discussions as the 'sane one.'  

Kelli - loved the poem really made me laugh which is just what I needed   Thanks for brightening my day again!


----------



## angelus

Davis- I hate that drug. Would not go near it again if you paid me a lot of money !


----------



## Crazy Fi

Sharry sorry to hear you had a BFN, but try and hold onto some hope that you may have to re-test next week, hope its not over for this month 

Has anyone heard from Cat, I think it was today, that her mum got results, a bit worried by the silence...

Angelus so sorry to hear your gutting news, I can empathise with yo hun (((HUGS))),...................................... but I am telling you off !!!! Don't you dare go anywhere, (I'm contemplating not taking my last 2 clomid cycles for another few months, want to lose some weight too before I take them, so I'm giving my best at least for last 2 attempts, and I aint going anywhere) so don't you dare either, like Davis said we can make some rare and special friendships on here and don't you forget that!!!   ...............


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Where has the bloody   gone to, think she has got lost this month!!

I was bad last night and a few drinks...... today I have a hangover  

Ba - I bought preseed too and now dont know if I should use it but dont fancy the egg whites either never mind the turkey baster!!! I asked my cons what to use a she said 2/3 drops of baby oil on his "organ"    but dont think baby oil is really that safe to use either 

Hope everybody is having a good day

Sharry xxx


----------



## Davis

Sharry - I am the same but when you do a search online you get alot of success stories from women using it and hey if someone told me to stand on my head and yodle to get BFP well I would! Im definately gonna give it a go. There I have made a decision and will let you all know how I get on. Might have to buy the enormous turkey baster but how will I use it and not let DH see. He just doesnt want to know about cm or ov or anything like that so I have to try and mask all my ttc attempts under the name of pure desire for him because as everyone knows women just find him sooo irrestable  

Angelus - I never once had any side effects from met and found it regulated my cycles so I must be v lucky. 

Does anyone monitor their cervical position? I keep reading about it but have really long finger nails and dont know how to tell if its hard or soft.   I know its not the nicest topic but I would really like to hear how you are meant to tell.


----------



## Nix76

Morning all !

Ba - I'd be really careful basting yourself with egg whites hun!  Sure it can't be good for you      I have to say I found the preseed easy to use and effective, but will steer clear until after my scan on Monday and then report back. 

New news from me I'm afraid - all very dull over here !

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

morning all have a nice day     

take care love kel

no news here ether.xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Davis

Nix - I know it sounds dodgey but Im gonna try it. Hey Im desperate! Must rush have to do DH chores - back around 2pm.
Ba
x


----------



## hopeful00

Hi Clomid people, 

just found this site. Feeling a bit wobbly. TTC 20 months, diagnosed PCOS after I came off the pill. ( was only on it 6 months!!) Before that had regular cycles, and thought Id have no problems when wanted to conceive.
Just had scan CD14 on 4th Clomid cycle and nada - all follicles same size. Going back Sunday to try again and if not just take Provera... and I hate that!
Clomid worked 1st cycle on 50mg but didnt work on 2ndcycle of 50mg.
It worked 3rd cycle on 100mg but not on 4th cycle at 100mg. 
Im wondering does my body just get used to the dosage?

Am willing to try ANYTHING! to conceive. At the minute so many of my friends are pregnant or have popped out their babies. 

HELP!!!!   SUPPORT NEEDED!!!!


----------



## Nix76

Hi Hopeful,

Welcome to us clomid girls!  You'll get loads of help, support and advice on here - I wonder how I coped before!!

I can't offer you much in the way of advice I'm afraid - seems to me that there isn't much logic behind clomid.....I am currently on month 4 of 100mg and each month has been completely different!

Good luck - look forward to getting to know you!

Nix.


----------



## hopeful00

Thanks Nix, 

I guess all I want is someone to tell me i WILL conceive!!!

But its good to share stories with other CLOMID people!

I thought once I ovulated on 50mg that it would be plain sailing. Dont you hang on every word of the consultant during your scan!

Are you PCOS? I read somewhere that taking metformin can help, but my consultant hasnt given me that. Im not overweight like many PCOS women can be. 

hopeful


----------



## kellixxx

hi hopefull 
good luck with your treatment 

welcome to the   board.

we have a good laugh realy.


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

Haven't been able to get on here for a few days - boy, you lot can chat!  Haven't had time to catch up on all the news so apologies if I've missed stuff.

Angelus - So sorry hun about the cyst.  How long will it take to disappear?  Well done on the 3/4 stone though.

Nix - good luck at scan on Monday and hope you're OK.

Fi - sorry, lost track.  Did AF finally show?

Hopeful - welcome and hope you find FF useful.  Sorry, can't offer any advice on clomid dosage.  I've been lucky to remain on 50mg for 5 months.

Ba- I have lack of CM too and what's there is acidic  .  To reduce the acidity I have to douche with bicarb of soda half an hour before BMS so I'm well used to the turkey baster!  I got my syringes from the clinic but you should be able to get them from a pharmacy.  Not heard of the egg white theory but I have to say that from pretty much no CM in Jan I now have much more.  I drink as much water as poss, take evening primrose oil to ov and I'm also on oestrogen tablets on days 10-14.  I can feel the benefits from it pretty much immediately so worth asking about it.

My news.  Well I had my HSG on Monday.  Thanks to all who offered advice.  It was much better than I expected and thankfully only had period pain so not too horrific.  Saw the monitor and the dye ran through so they are happy there's no problems with the tubes. Phew.  

Went in today for mid cycle scan.  It's day 14.  Very odd as normally I have a snooker ball follie, today a 14mm.  But nurse reckons I was ovulating as I had the scan as there was a dent at the bottom of the follie where the fluid was coming out.  There was tempatation to get DH home straight away!

We've written off this month what with HSG but we were told it was OK to try after the test on Monday. This is month 5 of clomid so only one more to go.  Asked about IUI and it should be Nov/Dec time.  Found out about the criteria for NHS and am currently OK.  Was worried about weight but have worked out that I need to put on 1.5 stone before it's a problem.  Mind you, I've put on 10lbs in 3 months so it could be poss.

We're off to Kent for a wedding tomorrow.  Only a 4.5 hour drive!  Getting married on Friday 13th just seems to tempt fate but hey, I'm looking forward to dressing up and having a nice weekend with DH.  There may be the odd glass or two of champagne too  

Hope you're all OK.
TG x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Hopeful. Welcome to the Clomid thread. I have PCOS and started off on 50mg and ov'd 1st cycle and not 2nd. Then my dose was upped to 100mg and I did ov - but not every cycle. I think it's important to remember that women who ov naturally don't always ov every month and the same can be said for women on Clomid. It might also be that you will ov later than they expect, which is what happened to be (more often than not CD20-CD25), so there might be plenty of time for your follies to grow and pop. 

Stay strong and  . The ladies here are lovely and will help you through all the ups and down Clomid brings with it.

Hi to everyone else.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## maj79

Afternoon Girls

Just thought I deserved a little skive from work after all the hard work I did this morning  ??

Hi Hopefull you have come to a good place for help and support, the girls on here probably know more then the cons between them, and we are always there when you need someone. Good luck for you and have a      month.

Hi Kel, your quiet today hun, have you been missing me

Davis good luck with the egg whites and I hope it works for you .

Hello to Nix, Rosie, Fi , Sharry, Travel Girl and any one else I have missed

Em xxx


----------



## Nix76

Travel Girl - so glad the HSG was OK hun and that your results where clear  

Hopeful - yeah I'm PCOS too and did have to lose a bit of weight before being prescribed the clomid.  Unfortunately, I've put a bit back on since starting these pills so have to try and get it all back off again!!!

Ba - are you off somewhere with that baster ?    

Maj & Kelli - how's you 

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

hi maj long time since i have seen you on here how are you doing??


hi nix im ok thanx i keep thinking af is coming but then im not so sure.
how are you?


----------



## maj79

Hiya Nix, Kel

I am sound as a pound ta  

Just counting down the hrs till I can leave what I am starting to think is hell on Earth.
I have been busy in work and at home Kel which is why I haven't been on,  what you  been up to anything good

How are you nix, havent read through the past  posts properly so I dont know  

Em


----------



## kellixxx

nothing i dont have a life   im sat talking 2 my friend on net. 

have you got af yet?


----------



## maj79

Nope CD 45 and still no sign what so ever, I phoned hospital befor and aparantly my cons has retired, so I should hear something back of them in the next couple of days, woman I spoke to was really nice and as helpful as someone could be.

HAPPY CHATTING


----------



## kellixxx

they never told you he was gone?

well i hope you get more joy out of you new cons this time.

when do you go?


ho im am happy chatting she is making my sides hurt


----------



## maj79

I am not suppose to go back till OCTOBER, but I said I wsn't happy with that esp if getting cycles 45 days long with no sign. So they have to pass my notes on to new Cons and I will hear of them. He is called Mr Parkinson, so I just keep picturing Parky  

Aw thats good to hear Kelli, everyone needs friends that can make you laugh, 

xx


----------



## Davis

Nix - first of all I have to tell you this because I thought of you and that you would appreciate my sick sense of humour. In the search for the great egg white insertion implement I asked at a chemist if they had any empty syringes. Well this v young guy screwed up his nose at me and asked me what I wanted it for? I simply replied 'Ive got a very sick cat and need to give my pussy some medicine'. I even used the word pussy and then after paying 65p for my syringe I laughed all the way home!   So gona use an OPK in a minute and see if I m near ov date yet. Im all set now. 

Travel girl - so glad to hear the HSG went well. Can I pick you brains about it. I had one some time ago and think I will need to have another one if this cycle doesnt work. I couldnt quite work out if you were taking clomid this month as well as having your HSG as I thought that they didnt allow this? Also how do you know that your cm is acidic? I mentioned my lack of cm to the nurse the last 2 months and she just said thats strange because you are ov and therefore you should get more cm at those times. I think I actually know more than her!! Still they are not tracking me this cycle so there isnt much that I can do about it. I take EPO, drink 1ltr water a day etc, etc - seem to be doing everything that I should? 

Hopeful - welcome! As everyone has said there is alot of support and advice here and we are all in the same boat so believe me we understand! I had a couple of scans one cycle where they actually said I had nothing. They wanted to give me provera but I was going away on a romatic weekend so asked if I could have it when I got back. 4 days later I had a scan and they found a follie!! I ov very late that cycle CD25/27. So dont give up hope just yet. Its so unfair isnt it that we have to struggle to get a BFP. Ive been doing this for 8 years but I have a little boy through IVF who took 4-5 years to conceive so it does happen for most of us, its just harder. Maybe its like that Guiness ad: Good things come to those who wait! 
Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

you should get sorted now then. ring them in a few days and stalk them. i do with mine.lol


im getting my fortune told tomorrow any views on then girls.
im not sure if i belive in it or not mmmmmmmmmm just cant make my mind up. 

hahahaha like the sick pussy comment     i can just see the look on the poor lads face


----------



## maj79

OK in a panic now, when I phoned the hospital before they said I deffinatly wouldn't get a phone call today it would probably be next week, Well I have just had a phone call and they have brought my appoitment foward from october to a week today !!! I have only been having blood tests done so the worst it can be is that I am not ovualting but I have gone reallly panicky with it being so soon 

xx


----------



## kellixxx

you will be ok maj put down on paper what you want to ask. then you wont forget hun.

stay calm and


----------



## Travel Girl

Ba - can't stop smiling about your chemist moment!  Poor lad, he must have been so embarassed!  I found out I was acidic as at Exeter one of the first tests they do is post coital.  Was a bit like having a smear done so pretty yuck but they discovered my ph was 5 and it should be 7.  Nurse also said there wasn't much CM when she did the test.  I do ovulate so your nurses comments are complete tosh.  Ovulation does not guarantee more CM at all.

After the acidity was discovered we were told about the bicarb thing which is medieval but does work.  We did that for 2 months, then had another test and I was ph neutral so it can work.  I take the oestrogen to improve the amount of CM and like I said before it does work so ask for it.  

My doc at the clinic has agreed that I can continue with the oestrogen after my 6 mths of clomid.  I take EPO and the water to help as much as poss.  For the acidity I try and eat as much alkaline food as poss (melons, grapes, mango and lemon are the best).  Hasn't helped with the weight gain though  

The post coital isn't offered by many clinics as it could give a false reading as it all depends on ov.  However, a positive result is really good so push for it if you can.  I know my clinic do it privately for about £75 although I had mine done on NHS.

Em - great news about your appointment being brought forward.  Hopefully you'll get some answers.

Kelli - fortune teller - you must let us know how you get on.  I'm a bit too scared to go!

Nix - you OK?  Still chatting?

x


----------



## kellixxx

me 2 i went 2 1 a few years a go and she told me i would have another 2 kids. she never told me if it would be at the same time.lol but im still waiting


----------



## Travel Girl

I went to see a clairvoyant a few years ago before I met DH.  Just turned 30 and wanted the reassurance that someone was there for me.  I asked about children and he said that a girl and a boy were waiting for me if I chose to have them.  I thought that was a bizarre thing to say but have thought about it recently and maybe it's all to do with the IF stuff now.  Maybe I'm chosing to have them cos I'm putting myself through treatment?  Hope so!

Watch what's said though and don't take it all too seriously.  There's a fortune teller in Plymouth who has told 3 girls I know that they would have 3 pregnancies but only 2 children.  One of the girls had had an abortion years ago and was encouraged that there were 2 more children waiting but another of the girls had just had twins and was basically told not to try again as it would end in m/c.  Not nice.


----------



## kellixxx

i wont im only going for a laugh realy. the same bloke told my mum i would have twins im not so sure.

it sound about right tho what was said to you.x


----------



## Nix76

Ba -      Poor boy - you've probably traumatised him for life !!!  I love that you totally get my warped sense of humour !!

Travel Girl & Kelli - I found the whole clairvoyant thing really interesting but am so sceptical about it!  I think if I could get a recommendation to a really good one then I would be there like a shot with my fingers crossed that he could see twins - a boy and a girl - in the near future who arrived by a painfree delivery where I didn't even break a sweat  

Maj - easier said than done I know, but try not to panic hun!  At least you have your appointment soon.  Kelli is right - make a list of questions to take with you.  Someone on here told me to do that for my last appointment and it really helped me - even if I did go in there waving at the cons like a loony  

Oooohhhh - 50 minutes until I escape the desk !  Woooo Hooo   

Nix.


----------



## Davis

Just a quickie from me as I need to run around the house pretending that I have been busy all day. 

Kelli - I want to go to a fortune teller and see what they say. I have has so many over the years and they mostly got it all wrong. But it doesn't stop me going to them again and again. One did say that I would have 1 boy who would look after me in my old age! So I am hoping that DS ends up having alot of money and spoils his ole ma! But that does mean no more bubs for me if its true   Let us know how you get on.

Nix - A GF bought me one of those Toby mugs that says over and over again 'I am a naughty girl'. he,he. I am! OPK was negative (in fact no where near ov) so I am waiting...

Em - fantastic news about the cons appointment. Work out before hand what you want and dont let them steam roll you into waiting for it. 

TG - bicarb soda sounds just as wrong as real egg whites. But glad its working just hope that egg whites will as well!

Fi - has a/f shown yet. Sounds like a good idea to get ready for your next 2 cycles - losing weight, taking vits, doing reiki etc. Good luck.

Well I have a stonking headache. Part clomid and part lack of sleep. Nix, Kelli and I need to start having midnight chats now we are clomid insomniacs. I did think about coming on here and seeing who else was around at 2am. 

Cat - you OK?


----------



## kellixxx

haha davis me to but my warm bed wouldnt let me ger out.lol

i have been to loads of fortune tellers aswell my dh just laughs and says its a waist of money but we will see.
i will let you no what is said.





are you there maj??


----------



## maj79

Evening All

And thank you I know it's good news, I ahve my pen and paper here writig everything dow, think I am going to have war and peace the way I am going  

Ello Kel, I got distracted by the phone soz, you OK hun?

   to everyone

xx


----------



## kellixxx

yes thanx hun.

what you gong to put?

you sound calm now


----------



## maj79

I think my main thing is I was tested for PCOS, but all I got told was it was inconclusive, well I want to know yes or no , not we don't know. I had load I wanted to ask but my head has gone blank now, but I have a week to think about it now

If you get put on a higher dose do the side effects get worse?

And can a side effect be like huge spots kida boils,


----------



## kellixxx

i have only ever had 50 hun so i dont know.
i do know the higher dose gives yoy hostile c/m


some 1 else can prob answer that 1 better for you sorry to be not much help.xx


----------



## kellixxx

any one got any advice for poor majs question 




 for maj please.


----------



## maj79

what are you like Kel  

I am not even that bothered about the mood swings everyone can just 'deal with it'   .But its the diziness and feeling sick, i had been on Setmil tablets for 12 months for sickness and dizziness Before Clomid, oh thats anotjer question, can I still take them with it


----------



## kellixxx

good night all off to watch bb.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kiah

Evening all!!!

Sorry I have not been around for a few days, we changed ISPs and although it was supposed to switch over instantly it didn't     oh well at least it was only a few days and not a few weeks.  Well I knew my new found optimism was misguided, just didn't realise how misguided though!  Went to my first scan which was on day 12 of my cycle and I had no follicles at all    Well thats not true I had loads and loads of little ones (less than 10mm) but thats just my usual PCOS cysts.  I have to go back for another scan tomorrow but I am not holding out any hope really, my only hope is that they let me take another dose of clomid again without having to wait for AF which is what they did when my first cycle failed to produce follicles big enough to pop.  I will only be day 16 tomorrow though so they might think it is too early in my cycle to take another dose    oh well, can only wait and see.  Despite this I am still feeling uncharacteristically up beat    but this could well change by tomorrow  

Sorry I don't have time to read through the last million page worths of posts   How is everyone doing and whats everybodies news?

Hope everyone is as well as can be on the   drugs

Matty


----------



## Rosie P

Hi. Quickie from me girls as had a bit of a stressful day. 

Maj, a higher dose doesn't necessarily give you more side effects. To be honest some cycles I found I had hardly any and some I had loads but it wasn't related to upping the dose because it was the same on 50mg as on 100mg. Higher doses don't necessarily give you hostile CM, just can do for some people. If they up your dose my advice if to give it a go. I was determined I was going to demand IUI after 6 months of Clomid but they gave me another 6 months because I ov'd most cycles. Good job they did too as I got BFP on cycle 8. Hope your appointment goes well next week. Which consultant retired? Are you at the Womens? 

Hi to everyone else. I go away to visit my dad in Sussex in the morning but will be back Sunday night. Take care girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi girls, just popped on to say goodnight, will catch up with posts tomoz, ..........and Cat said to say hello from her,.............. all is well and she'll hopefully be back online for tomoz

Fi


----------



## Davis

OK so does anyone know who often you should have BMS? I have been reading online about this as everytime I see my cons they say every second day. And every 2 -3 days. I just think every day and if I  DH can twice a day! But now I keep reading stuff that says every 48hours max so that the  has a chance to rebuild? Then I read something that say have BMS the day before and on ov day
Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Nix76

Davis - my cons tell us to do it for 3 consecutive days starting the day I get the HCG jab and then generally at least 2-3 times per week!! I did a post about this a while ago - have a look at peoples replies...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=100227.0

Nix.


----------



## Davis

Cheers Nix - DH has boardline normal/low count (we are a pair - everything is wrong when it comes to fertility with us!) So I am gonna go with every 2 - 3 days, then the day before ov, day of ov and 2 days after ov. Just have to try and pinpoint my ov which without a jab or scan is difficult?
Off to St Thomas Hosp with DS for his big Vertigo specialist visit. Then to Borough market for lunch and shopping. Then Crystal Palace park to join the nursery group, then a friend for coffee, then home to cook supper... Big day for me who never usually gets out of the house.
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

I WANT YOUR DAY !!!! (minus the hospital appointment - hope all goes well hun  )

Quick CM question......... on CD9 today and had what I _think_ was EWCM (sorry for TMI, but was a bit of a yellowy colour?!).......is this right ?? Is it not a bit early ?? I don't always get EWCM so when something appears I over-analyse a bit.

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

davis i hope your app all gos well hun.  

matty i never had my scan till day 17 and i had 2 big 1s so there is still hope   

nix i get that but i have never questioned it before i just assumed it was normal??

fi how are you? what a lovely pick who is it ??

cat how did it go with your mum??

maj i said that about hostile c/m cos its just what my cons told me. sorry if i gave you the wrong info.xx

tg how are you??


well i was a very bad girl today and i did a test 1 of them first responce and it was bfn.
i know i should wait but i just couldn't resist


----------



## hopeful00

Hi Everyone 

thanks for your advice. I have another CLOMID scan on Sunday morning. YIKES. I guess Im gearing myself up that it wont work but always deep down there is hope. Anyway I hate those scans... legs in the air, can you move them apart a bit further... NO! 

How do you all communicate your feelings with your husband? It doesnt seem to be affecting my hubby too much and Im all over the place! Have what looks like good CM today....


----------



## Nix76

Kelli - maybe the weird CM is just normal then and I just haven't noticed it before!  Have to say, I never spent that long analysing it prior to the clomid  

Hopeful - Good luck for your scan - I have mine on Monday morning!  I've found that communicating with my DH about ttc is a bit hit and miss........sometimes he's Mr. Considerate and Understanding and sometimes he's just your usual man................USELESS  

Where is everybody ??

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

nix they all off having a life.lol

i never noticed it untill the   pills kicked in (not that i was looking)

xxxx


----------



## kellixxx

oohhhhh im sssoooooooooooo board.


----------



## Nix76

Me too hun - I've been here since 7.30 and am very ready to go home now !


----------



## kellixxx

im at home and still board out my brains not had much work on today. 

wish dh woul hurry up and get home. 

what time do you finish hun?


----------



## Nix76

Finish at 5pm - it's been a very long day !!!!!


----------



## Davis

OK so just got home from DS appointment and I havent had very good news. ENT do not think it is Vertigo but neurological. They said things like 'if the MRI hadnt come back normal I would have thought it there was something in the brain'. I interpreted it as 'I think its a brain tumour but it hasnt showen up on the MRI'. But as a worrying mum I would. 
They are referring him to neurology and he will need more scans and tests. One theory is that it is constricted blood flow to the brain that is affecting his nervous system. What should I make of that?? I know that strokes stop blood carrying oxygen to the brain and have seen the effect of that. Are they saying that is gonna happen to my boy? When they say all this stuff to you to just dont take it all in as you are in so much shock at the time. And of course DH was working so it was just me.
Feel numb. I will know in a week what the next step will be although the Dr did keep telling me that he didnt know and that he needed to talk with the medical profession and do some research.
So.. what next for me? I will see this cycle out but if my DS is sick then I will not continue with IF treatment and call it a day forever. Maybe after a year I will try adoption but DH and I have discussed this and both feel that the child we have is the only important thing in our lives. As I am sure you all would agree. But fingers crossed we will not have to cross that bridge.
Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

davis i think the not knowing is the worst thing. you just needs answers and they cant give you any at this time.   you and your dh sound like very strong people. i cant imagine how you are feeling but try and stay  .

if you chose not to carry on with ttc and go down the adoption road i wish you the best of luck with what ever you decide   your dh sounds very supportive. you have a good man there hunni not all men are like him

i wish you well hunni take care.xxxxxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Davis, so sorry to hear, you've had that awful news of uncertainty...of course your going to worry,that kind of ambiguous limbo must be an awful place to be for a parent,I really don't know what to say but to try not to focus on the fears, though I know that's easier said than done obviously, just like Kelli says try and draw on your strengths and try to stay positive, and were here if you need to talk,anytime hun....


----------



## cleg

missed soooo much again, naughty girl i am 

Ba i'm sorry you are still no further forward in finding anything out for certain, i can only imagine how frustrating + painful this is for you + DH + all i can say is im thinking of you + stay strong missus  i hope they get to the bottom of it soon  

Kelli have replied to you on other thread hun 

Nix where you gone ? oh yeah well if you been here most of the day you'll be tired now ey chick 

Fi you ok sweet ? 

Sharry (for some reason was going to write shaggy ) you good dear ?

+ to all me other little muckers hello 

sleep getting bit better cos i'm tiring meself out by doing nothing  thought A/F got me today but no just ever so light + now stopped so hoping if she gonna rear her ugly head she will be on time, dont want to knock things out as they stand should be able to get away on me jollies without A/F interfering

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Just written really long post and lost it   Too tired to do it again. Will post again over the weekend. Thinking of you all.

SS


----------



## hopeful00

Hi ladies, 

ok any advice.... I had my 4th cycle (100mg) Clomid scans on Mon and another on Wed, looked like nothing was happening. (This also happened on my 2nd cycle at 50mg). So I was all geared up not to be ovulating this month and was quite down... but then yesterday and the day before Im getting CM.... even when I did ovulate on Clomid 1st and 3rd cycle... I had NO CM and was very dry. This stuff is definitely stretchy. DH and I got jiggy last night just incase. Ive been drinking grapefruit juice...? 
Also... does anyone get thrush regularly? Im putting it down to hormone imbalance - I am PCOS.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello ladies ...I'M BACK YIPEEEE !! after a few little sweary words last night I managed to sort it out..but by then you had all gone to bed lol 

Ba   it must be so hard watching your little one go through all this and wonder what the future holds...we pray that it can be sorted out by some marvellous medical expert out there and that it won't have any long term issues.. xx

Rosie ..Sorry you had a stressful day ..hope that you have a great weekend away x

Fi Fi ..Thanks for passing on the hellos hun x 

Sukie ..Good luck with your new cycle    

Hopeful ... I think thrush is a common problem with ladies on here ..that could be partly down to having more bms ..as that can affect the natural balance of things but could also be due to the treatment.. its a good sign that you are getting good cm ..  ironically this cycle that I had cancelled with donor due to moving .. I produced two great follicles !

..big welcome to the clomid thread ..they are all barmy on here ..but once you get passed that you are ok lol  

Side effects ..I am on 150mg ..about to go back down to 100mg and I have to agree with Rosie that a bigger dose doesn't necessarily mean more side effects.. so good luck hun x

My Mum was told after a week of waiting that her sample is not strong enough !! how annoying so now she has to wait over a week for the results.. so I can empathise with the frustration of waiting! 

Well I am slowly getting there with the house..boxes ..boxes and more boxes have been unpacked..still got a fair few left but until I do my kitchen I can't fit all the gadgets in !

I have to remember I can't walk around in my bra and pants anymore like I used to in a first floor flat lol  

Are there any BFP's I don't know about  must have a read through the posts .. might take me the weekend looking how much you lot talk ha ha 

Right off to do some housework ..joy oh joy!
Cat x


----------



## Sharry

Hi

BA - how are you today? Doctors can be such B's   at times and dont think twice about leaving people without answers, we rely on these people and they should get all their info before they see us instead of saying they dont know or are unsure, get somebody who does know!  But we are all thinking of you   .  Loved your chemist story would have loved to have seen they guys face!!  

Cleg - after I get my trigger jab I think I should change my name to Shaggy    my cons tells us that we have to do it everyday for 8 days not that we have ever managed that!!! 

Well the   has found me and feel like she is trying to kick the living daylights out of me at the moment! She hunted me down just before a pool party which meant I turned into a grump sitting at the side of the pool instead of enjoying myself... the *****!
I should be starting clomid again today but am fed up as this means getting appointment this afternoon to see the cons, so I am going to be cheeky and try phoning her and just insisiting on a prescription for my clomid and injections as she did rip me off for a scan and a pg test on Wed, and everything was okay so why should I have to pay another £40 to see her today just so she can hand me a prescription, if she says no I might not bother this month!

Hope everybody is having a fabby weekend

Sharry xxx


----------



## kellixxx

good morning all i hope you are all ok.xxx



af got me today just like i said    i dont know what to do now??


love kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry AF got you hun  what are your options now?
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Kel sorry AF got you, are you going to take clomid this month or give it a miss with your holiday

Davis sorry you are going through this and I hope your DS is ok, lots of    

Rosie I am under the womans, and it was Mr Kidd who retired, I am under  Mr Parkinson now.

Cat, hope your mum is ok and good luck with the rest of the unpacking.

Sharry sorry AF caught you and good luck getting your perscription

Hello to Fi, Cleg, Nix and everyone else I have missed.

Thought AF was here yesterday but it was just playing games with me again, cd 46 and its on Holiday  .
Well went to see the new Hrry potter film yesterday   and it is fantastic wel the best one yet.

Have a good weekend all 

Em xx


----------



## Shooting star

Cat - glad you are slowly gettig through all your boxes!

Kelli - sorry you are feeling sad today

Sharry - I see a private con but my GP has agreed to give me prescriptions for clomid and HCG injections. Is this a possibility for you?

Hopeful - I agree with Cat in terms of thrush. When I mentioned it to my con she said to use the caniston one treatment pessary and not the combined treatments. Apparently the pessary can be used at any time and is not at all harmful even if you are just PG. Hope this helps.

Ba - thinking of you

Cleg - glad the sleeping is getting better

Fi and Nix - what you up to this weekend?

I am really hoping the weather holds for this afternoon as it is the school fate. Also have to visit the vet with our dog as she had 4 epileptic seizures last night - it is really horrible to see as you are so powerless to help. Going o spend the day with the inlaws in Sussex tomorrow but very fortunate as they are really nice and we get on well. Have loads of jobs to do this morning but can't be bothered to move - feeling really lazy!

SS


----------



## Sharry

Hi Shooting star

I am in Dubai and all consultants and Gp's are private so I would have to pay either way  .

But phoned the cons and they are going to get her to phone me back so hopefully she will leave me a prescription.

Sharry


----------



## hopeful00

Hi girls, 

thanks for advice. Im so fed up with my reproductive organs.... thrush is so nasty! Ive used 3 pessaries inthe last month! And I hate everything else about this Clomis thing. Im so sick of it. But have to see it out.  My cons says I can stay o it up to a year but everything I read says 6 months.
How many of you are on metformin? Does it make a difference. My cons didnt give it to me, I assume because Im not overweight.


----------



## Sharry

Hi Hopeful

I am on metformin but I think it is more to try and balance my hormone levels and things like that and that the weight loss side of it, if it helps it is an added bonus.  I am sure alot of the time the weightloss is due to the runs that it gives me if I have not eaten enough.

Natural live yoghurt is supposed to be good for thrush, and must admit it worked for me.

I know it is hard somedays but dont give up!!

Sharry xxx


----------



## Kiah

Morning!!!

Davis - Sorry to hear about your son    Must be such a worry for you.  I hope you get some proper answers soon.

Hopeful00 - I get thrush very very regularly and makes all the BMS so much more difficult    At my last appointment with my fertility consultant who is also a gynaecologist she told me to take the single dose tablet (but not in second half of cycle as shouldn't be taken if PG) and to use the pessary at the same time!  Boots went a wee bit freaky when I tried to buy both so might be a good idea to check with your own GP about doing that but I though well my gynae is gonna know more than the woman behind the counter in Boots (wasn't even the pharmacist!).  That is about all that gets rid of it for me.  Thrush lives quite happily in your bowles also and can easily transfer to your girly bits but acidophillus found in some yogurts can help keep this in check, I actually take acidophillus capsules which I got out of a health food shop. And of course the usual...no perfumed products, no soap, try and avoid panty liners (well I personally find it makes it worse!), no tight jeans and trousers (my big downfall!), cotton undies etc It was also recommended to me on here that the thrushies can survive the wash if your undies are washed at 40C so try sticking them on a 60C wash when you treat yourself.  Foods that contain a lot of yeast and sugar also should be avoided (must admit I eat lots of sugary and yeasty foods  ).  You probably know all this already though    You can also get other meds from your GP which I have also had and through a combination of those, taking the 2 treatments together when I first feel it start and trying to stick to most of above (even went as far as buying some combat trousers  ) has meant I probably only get thrush about every couple of months now instead of pretty much permanently as before    If it continues though I would definately see your GP as there is a type of thrush that is resistant to the over the counter meds and needs meds from your GP, they just need a swab to check  

As for the metformin, I take it and I am not overweight, all Drs seem to have different ideas about it.  I'v heard of folk not getting it as they are NOT overweight and others who are not getting it as they ARE overweight!!!  Crazy!!!  Other Drs just don't think it helps with PCOS at all    I was told by my Dr that it can help the clomid to work more effectively.

Hey Cat - Glad to see you are all settled in!  Now don't go giving the neighbours a wee peep show, not just as soon as you move in anyway  

Em - oooooo I want to see the new Harry Potter film but the kids holidays have started here so it will be mobbed so will go in a weeks time or so and give it a chance to settle down a bit!  Sorry AF is messing you about - that woman  

Sharry - Sorry AF got you.  Hope you get your prescription ok!

Kelli - Sorry AF got you too    Do you have any further cycle of clomid  

Whats with all these AFs we need some BFPs around here already!!!!!

Cleg - Hope you get your hollibobs without AF!!!  I took norithesterone on my hols just in case (not that I was likely to get AF even though she would have technically been due then as I very rarely see her without meds) and it also meant that I would get AF as soon as I came home and could start my next round of clomid    Hope you have a good time - where is it you are going?

Fi - How you getting on    Not heard from you in a wee while (well I suppose me not being able to get on the internet would explain that one    ), hope you are doing ok    You managed to start your next cycle yet?

Well I had my second scan on Friday 13th  (  ) and that showed absoloutly nothing, the biggest follicle she could measure was 6.something and was really just one of many cycsts on my poor cysty ovaries (which really are just looking like a bunch of grapes these days  ) Oh well it was no surprise as I hadn't expected anything to have grown sinse my first scan.  I have to go back next Friday and if there is still nothing going on then the options are to take a redose of the 50mg immediately or to wait, have an AF then take 100mg.  The only prob with the second option is that means another course of provera to bring on AF   Hate it - always put on weight with it as it makes me so hungry!  We shall see what they say next week!  Despite having absoloutly nothing going on I am still feeling a lot better this cycle than I did on my first two, not nearly so down thankfully!!!!!!  maybe I never took my clomid at all    I maybe got it muddled up with my folic acid and only thought I was taking my clomid     would explain a lot  

Anyway I have been typing for ages so this post must be huge, best go!!!!

Hope everyone I haven't mentioned is doing fine!

Matty


----------



## cleg

she came  CD25 + the biatch showed her ugly face, thought she was just playing tricks when she arrived yesterday at work but no she is here to stay + is nasty + heavy, so that means A/F will be here for me jollies ,

i took pill last 2 times i was away to hold A/F off as she really heavy + the last thing i want i that while i'm away trying to enjoy myself, but dont think i will be able too this year as taking the clomid, oh god really not a nice thought i dont want it to spoil holli

cant believe another month gone so fast, tired + drained as was up half the night

sorry for the me post girls. Kelli have replied to you on other thread,

love to all 

xxx


----------



## Kiah

Have you started taking this cycle of clomid? as I took the norithesterone between 2 cycles of clomid.  I can't see the problem if you are not actually physically in a clomid cycle.


----------



## cleg

i dont go away just yet but as she has come early she will deffo be here for me holiday, CD is getting shorter each time + at this rate she will prob arrive smack bang in the middle so maybe i hould go get the pills, but you take them 4 days before your A/F due + what if by some miracle i am PG from the previous cycle of clomid ??

xxx


----------



## Kiah

Hmmm yea, I see your dilemma!  Not knowing when 4 deays before was I just started taking them on the day my Dr said after checking her calander!  I also knew I wasn't pg as I took my clomid then got AF and I didn't take that cycle of drugs then I went on my hols when NEXT AF was due - if that makes any sense    Don't really know what to suggest - maybe you should speak to your GP    I hate, hate, hate, having AF on hols!!!


----------



## cleg

would love to talk to GP if only i could get appointment, they have cancelled the last one + when i got into see the doc before that it was a newbie who didnt have a clue what he was doing 

going to have to have a think, dont want to stop taking the clomid as need to finish them by sep so can have all bloods done properly before my next con appoinment, oh god it aint ever simple i'll put me thinking cap on + talk to DP, maybe if we do the clomid this cycle then skip the next, if my A/F's were mucked up they would have to wait for the bloods anyhoo wouldnt they 

xxx


----------



## Kiah

Nothing is ever simple is it    Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## kellixxx

thanks for your lovely replays Lady's.xxx


my dh took af relay bad and I'm very shocked because he isn't like that at all. I'm OK i think its because i knew it was comming so i had time to get use to it. i just feel so sorry for him 

we have talked about wether we are going to take   pills. i think i will take them but not monitor ov or c/m while we are away. just go with the flow and see what happens.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
kel


----------



## cleg

Kelli hunny you deserve to enjoy your jollies + if you feel that you can take these pills + see what they bring then good on you, you dont want to have to worry bout the whole OV thing while your away so leave those sticks at home 

you never know a little TLC sun sand + a little liquor might be what brings you some good fortune 

i hope your DH is ok, it is hard for them too, they only want what we want but show it in different ways, bless give him a big hug 

xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi everyone,

    Sharry cleg and kelli sorry that nasty witch got you,heres a big   for you all.xxx

  Hi cat,glad youve settled in ok and got on with your unpacking. 

  Hi davis,sorry to hear about your son,hope everything turns out ok hun 

Hopeful100 hiya and welcome. 

  Hello to nix maj crazy fi sukie rosie and everyone else who ive missed,hope your all ok.xx

  Well cd 17 for me but i dont feel positive ive lost all faith,im at hosp on 17th to get metformin.xxx


----------



## cleg

Max you keep your chin up chick  you never know whats gonna happen love 

xxx


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Ended up going to the cons only to find out i did not need a prescription for the crazy pills after all, anybody can get it as it is not prescription only over here.  This month I have to get 6 menogon injections instead of the 4 I have had for the last two month, she want more than one follicle to give me a better chance, and will get my trigger jab before I go home, so if it works it will be 'made in scotland'  .

She told me she wanted to check my tubes out and i told her they were fine when they were checked before, which they were, as I feel that she is just after my money.  Do you think I am silly for saying this or should I go into hospital and get it done again?? 

What is everybody up to this weekend? whatever it is I hope you are all having fun!!!

Sharry xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Sharry ..if it wasn't long ago then I would agree seems little point and yes she may just be after your money .. gosh that is good then that clomid can be purchased over the counter over there ..hey Fi Fi ..thats where you need to go on hols!!

I am off to my Niece's 3rd Birthday party this afternoon ..doesn't seem 5 mins since she was born!

Kelli & Cleg   sorry you are having a pants time at the mo x

Max ..Hopefully the met will help you hun x 

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

afternoon girls hope you are all ok?


cleg sorry af got you hun good luck this month.xxxxxxxxxxxxx


you got af yot maj??

take care kel
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Davis

IF Party @ my place this evening; all are welcome. 

Events planned:
I'll be showing the video tape that we all watched in the 6th grade on how to make babies. I really think a little review for my plumbing would do it some good. The video makes it look so simple - and certainly, if this is what girls are taught - certainly this must be the case. You kiss, you do it, you get baby. Right? Hmmm...I must have missed something. This is why I'm hosting an encore showing of the movie.

Games:
Pin the sperm on the egg
TCAB Bingo (this cycle's another bust)
Contest will be held for the MOST negative BFN. The darker the line, the bigger the prize. So search through your garbage, you know there's at least 8 still in there, and bring 'em in!

Food & Drink:
Cocktails @ 6pm-til we're good and ready to stop
Main course: Build your own Pizza! Oh, no, not traditional pizza, silly...check it: Warm, moist (no, these are NOT vaginal sensation descriptions) chocolate crust; available in several sizes: 10-in., 12-in., or 18-in. round pie depending on depression level; toppings available: whipped cream, hot fudge, caramel, strawberries, pineapples, coconut, walnuts, pecans, cherries, m&m's and any of the leftover appetizers.
Dessert: Brownies, Chocolate, more Cocktails and Banana Splits/Hot Fudge Sundaes

Goodie Bags: 
I'll be giving away some goodie bags that include: barf bags for the [cab] drive home; kleenex to wipe our snotty nose and red, puffy eyes dry, turkey basters, one of those cute little bracelets that you can get to monitor your fertility & where you are in your cycle. You know, the one with 28 little beads on it and you move the little charm as you approach the pearl one, which is day 14, THE BIG O day! you know when to start doing the deed. Those little bracelets are just so cute and useful! (I'd need an 'n belt for mine to hold all the beads!); oh yeah & coupons for the next 983 OPK's you'll be taking next cycle.

Attire:
Ladies, wear your fat clothes. I don't care if there's holes in the crotch or the armpit. Ball up your hair, don't shave your legs, and make-up is NOT permitted. Do please brush your teeth and apply deodarant.

It should be one miserable event right after another, but misery loves company; so come on over! See y'all at 6:00 tonight! 
Ba
x


----------



## Kiah

Oh Davis!!!  I have never had an invitation like that before - and I bet we would have a ball!!!


----------



## max_8579

Thanx cleg im trying to. 

  Hi cat,i hopethe met does help.x

  Davis,your invitation made me giggle,sounds fun though 

  Well im now on cd18 and im getting niggling pains both sides around where my ovaries are,so i hopethis is a good sign and things are starting to work in there?

  How are u matty? u avin any pains or anything hun?x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Not been interacting much,but am around, as feel a little bit of an outsider at mo, not being on clomid... A/f has finally arrived

Davis, Very good, I'd have def' come to your party, I'm real grumpy at mo. How you feeling hun?

Kelly, how you feeling? and the piccy is my mutt and my gorgeous little DGD, thought it was a classic, how did the 
clairvoyant go? Taking clomid on hols may be good thing as you'll be so much more more relaxed..

Cleg, you nutty broad, hows it hanging? Where you going on your hols then? somewhere with sunshine?

Cat glad your enjoying yourself nesting...Hope you enjoyed the party, 

SS hows your poor dog? at least you got your fete weather..

Welcome hopeful 100, hope you get the support you need here

Sharry, not long now...

Hi Matty, good luck for Friday..

Max, keep positive hun, it could be the month..

Hi Nix,Maj, how you doing? and Hi to anyone I've missed, oh and Suskie, only kidding, have you started this month yet?

Well, feeling crap, and being really mood swing psychotic, had in laws for barbie yesterday, what nice weather, guess that was prob our summer! DH, bless him has just booked us a nice holiday for September, something positive to focus on, also waiting to find out if I got job I applied for, had normal and in depth interviews, just the wait now, bloody CRB checks take ages..... 

Anyhow, just thought I'd say Hi....


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Fi - Great to hear from you, I missed you. Don't stay away. You could never be an outsider as I kind of view you as a bit of a cornerstone on FF. Sorry you are feeling so down - hang in there!

Thanks, the fete went really well and the dog seems alot better. She will be going to the vets during the week.

Hope you get good news about the job. What job did you apply for? Nice of DH to book you a holiday. Are you going anywhere nice?

Thinking of you

SS


----------



## max_8579

Hiya fi,

  Sorry your feeling grumpy and down hun,dont stay away we are here 4u.

A hol 2look 4ward to is what you need,we are going in sept to newquay,i am lukin 4ward to it,we would go crazy if we didnt av a break.Although it will prob rain all week  but then we will just av2 rock the caravan.   .

                            Take care hun.xxx


----------



## Kiah

Evening all

Well I am knackered!!! have spent the whole day cleaning and although my house looks fab I can hardly keep my eyes open









Fi! Good to see you back, was starting to get a bit concerned. Sorry you are feeling a bit of an outsider right now  You are an important member of this thread and don't you forget it!!!! We need your sense of humour to keep us insane of the  drugs. Thanks for the good luck, don't expect any follicles to have suddenly grown but at least I will know what I am doing next.

Hey Max! Glad to hear you are getting some niggles. I am not getting anything but then again I have no follicles  So much for 3rd time luky eh  oh well! Do you get any scans or anything?    for you! Rockin the caravan sounds fun though 

HI SS!

Well Hi and goodnight to everyone else as I am off to bed


----------



## Davis

Ahh, three quarters through a long post and I hit the wrong key and lost it!!!  

Kelli - so sorry   got you. It never gets any easier getting a BFN and that includes DH as well. Its all those lost dreams each month. But I am glad that you are continuing to be your cheerful, beautiful self!

Hopeful - I find that I only ever get thrush on clomid. Rather than the drug itself I put it down to all the BMS but if it is happening to others its interesting?? My cons said it was OK to take canesten pills. I often wonder if it interferes with ttc as obviously conditions are not optimum on the cm front?

Cleg - sorry about the evil   as for your holiday dilemma a BFP will be the easiest solution to that problem   

Fi - you will always be a clomid chick. Did you ever send a letter to your cons/nurse? 

Sharry - I asked about the need to repeat a lap & dye on the IUI thread as my cons has suggested this to me. The girls came back and told me that many have had multiple lap& dye tests. I guess it depends on how long ago you had it?

Matty - I suffer from terrible insomnia on clomid and have been up since 3.30am today due to night sweats. House work just ain't gonna happen as I am always knackered! Well done to you because I always find it so satisfying to sit back in a clean house.

Max - get out the OPK's and sexy undies  

Nix - morning! Meant to ask where you are in east london?

Ok so I am peed off again. I dont have the faintest sign of ov and this time last month it was all over my CD17. Its CD16 today and nothing! And no tracking so I dont have a clue whats going on. I have decided that I am going to increase my own dose for next month if ov doesnt come this week. Well its what they did in the past. I will of course phone the cons if a/f comes to arrange IUI but I am just so annoyed that it isnt going to plan this month!!
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

Morning !!!

Sorry I have been AWOL all weekend - had a bit of a busy one.  Had a 1st birthday party and a BBQ full of kids yesterday !!

Had scan this morning - 3 folly's all measuring 13mm, so am back for another scan on Wednesday. Joy!  I do love the dildocam first thing in the morning !

Ba - so sorry to hear about your DS hun   I hope you get some GOOD news soon - the waiting must be awful !!

Too much to catch up on to do personals - but hope you are ALL OK. 

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

morning Lady's thank you for your lovely kind words  

the clairvoyant was   he told me i have a ds and i don't and i will get my dd in 2 year time so he was  . good laugh though.


my af has gone well almost. took my first   pill on sunday so here i go again another month of madness. don't the weeks fly over on ttc?


all take care and chin up love kel


----------



## Kiah

Morning!

Aaaargh ba how frustrating is that







I have lost so many posts so many times by pressing the wrong key - and they are all big long ones as well 

You know I have always wondered that about the thrush and the cm as well  Although I was told that the thrush wasn't stopping me concieving by my fertility Dr, I thought yea but what about when we can't actually







because of it 

Sorry your cycle isn't going to plan this month - join the club  must be so frustrated not getting scanned though 

Nix - Oooo that sounds good!!! What CD are you on now?    for Wednesday!

Oops Kelli - Think your clairvoyant maybe should look for a new job  Sorry it didn't go well.    for this cycle!

Well I am just back from the gym, I am fed up of this weight that the clomid and my holiday has helped me to put on and so I am declaring war on it. Does anyone else remember the advert (or maybe it was a Scottish exec one...) that had a guy being chased by a huge belly to lyrics of "Belly's gonna get you"...well anyway that song is going through my head pretty permanently at the mo  Anyway feeling pretty good after it and have now noticed they have started a class that combines aerobic type exerise with different dancy moves - can't go this week but will see if I can book a place for next week sounds fun!!!

Anyway, must go and do some ironing before I head off to work - what fun!!!

Matty


----------



## Essex girlie

Hi all,

I'm new to this website and am also a Clomid chick.
I'm 35 yrs old, DH is 33 and we've been ttc for 3 years. I did fall pregnant naturally in July 05 (hurray) but m/c at 8 weeks (boo).
I'm on my 3rd cycle of Clomid - 1 tablet days 2-6 of cycle and the pregnyl injection around day 12.
So far all BFN's but the thought of contemplating IVF etc is v. scary so I'm praying this works.
Does anyone know if you can buy Clomid privately - I only get 6 goes on the NHS and as one was wasted in January (they got my dose wrong and I ended up with 6 huge follies, DH face went pale green) I'm concious that I've only got 2 more tries after this.
I wish you all the best of luck and I can't tell you how good it makes me feel to read everyones posts -I'm not the only loopy girl in the country, going quietly ga ga about this stuff!
Essex girlie xx


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Kelli - shame about the clairvoyant but you do get good ones and bad ones so dont worry about it!  We are only one day apart this cycle as I started taking the crazy pills yesterday and my injections start tommorow for 6 days......ouch 

Ba - loved your party invite  .

Well i am so bored!! 

Back later

Sharryxx


----------



## Nix76

Matty - I'm on CD12 today!

Essex Girlie - hello and welcome to the clomid girls!  Noticed from your profile that you live in CH - me too !!!!

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

hi essex girl, i hope you get your dream hunni.

you will be fine in here were all   of the pills.lol

the ladys are great support.

good luck

kel


sharry i took mine yesterday to (sunday) im not doing the jabs this time im just going away and what ever happens so be it . i want a fun jollies. good luck to you hunni


----------



## Nix76

Kelli, I'm also due to be on my hols around CD12 next month and I got told this morning that I can't take the pills if they don't monitor me!!  Very annoying....

Nix.


----------



## Sharry

opps kelli, getting my days muddled thought today was tuesday   oh well we are on the same cycle, I get menogon injections this week to boost the clomid and should then get my trigger jab before i go on holiday, which is also the same day as you, so that hopefully means we will both get BFP this month too!!!!

Sharry xxx


----------



## Essex girlie

Nix - yes good old Chadwell Heath. I'm originally from Gidea Park and DH is from CH but have lived all over London before finally moving to CH 4 years ago. Its a bit close to the mother in law but hey, we all have crosses to bear right?

I'm currently enduring the torture of the 2ww - I had my pregnyl injection on Firday 6th, so one more week of agony to go. 

Is it just me or does eveyone else find that their body fools them by convincing you that you are unnaturally tired, boobs hurt, headaches, bloated etc. and just when you've beginning to have that little bit of hope...AF arrives. It sucks.

Essex Girlie
x


----------



## Nix76

Essex Girlie - sure does suck!  I had every PG symptom in the book last month and thought that maybe this was it, but nope - AF arrived before the end of the 2ww AGAIN!!

Good luck for this month  

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

sharry i bloody hope so.lol

nix no 1 has told me i shoulnt take them. should i ask??


----------



## Sharry

Kelli

I asked my cons if i should take the clomid because i leave for Scotland on the 27th and she would not see me for 2 weeks but she said it would be okay because I should have ovulated before then, so we should be okay

Sharry xx


----------



## Nix76

Kelli - I think everywhere is different.  My hospital seem to be a bit obsessive about scanning and refuse to prescribe the clomid if you don't get scanned.

I was talking to her this morning about next steps and IUI and she said that the hospital has applied to the HFEA to be able to do the IUI there rather than referring you and that it is being assessed - maybe that's why they are so strict ?!?

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

i was going to ring them and ask for a scan on the Friday that i go just in case they are big enough to take hcg but i don't know. i will be on cd 14 and they didn't scan me till cd 17 last month??


any advice?


sharry are you looking forward to getting home you might get pg in your old comforts you never know  

my cons don't give a toss if i asked for a years worth of clomid they would just give me it.lol


----------



## Sharry

Hi 

things are so different depending upon where you are, kelli I was told that i will hopefully get my trigger jab before i go, so hopefully you will be the same, if not they will leave me to ovulate myself.

I was not even asked for my prescription yesterday today my crazy pills so that just shows how different places can be.

Nix you could be right about your hosptial being mega strict specially if they are applying to do additional treatments like IUI which would be much better for youI guess so fingers crossed     .

We are currently trying to organise a get together in Dubai, I am surprised how many people I have found on here that live in Dubai so that should be fun a bunch of mad hormanal women getting together  .

Sharry xxx


----------



## kellixxx

oohhh a party in Dubai how nice. you lucky thing.lol


----------



## Davis

Sharry - Oh party in Dubai, Id love to come along but not much chance of that. Do you still catch-up with Mary? How is she going?

Nix - 3 follies, now thats just greedy going for triplets like that  . I reckon that 3 follies might be why they wont let you take clomid untracked. Will they let you have BMS with 3 follies?  

Kelli - I have been to so many   fortune tellers but am interested in the Lesley woman that has been recommended on this site. Its all a bit of fun isnt it.

Essex girl - welcome always nice to have another girl to chat too. I hate the 2ww because I get totally neurotic and obsess about every little twinge. Funny thing is every time I have had a BFP I didnt know for a week or more so either I dont get any symptoms or (and this is more likely) I just need to chill out abit and forget about it all.

Matty - ironing before work. Going to the gym. Dieting. Dance aerobic's!!! STOP you are making me look bad  

Well fell off the wagon this weekend. Friday I had a couple of wine spritzers and before I knew it I had drunk 3/4 bottle of wine and smoked 2 ciggies. I blame the stress of DS doctor visit. Then yesterday met a friend for the afternoon in the pub........1 ciggie and 3 wines! Opps  Still does it count if its before ov?
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

Ba - they did seem at all bothered that I had 3 folly's, more that they were all too little at the moment!    If they all grow will they tell me to abstain then ?!?!?!?!?

Bloody hell - think DH will get performance anxiety if he thinks there's a chance of triplets   

Nix.


----------



## Essex girlie

Nix - I also had 3 follies last month at Queens and Sister Ann told me that they will inject with 3 as the max. so you should be fine.

My first month on Clomid I had 6 huge follies and DH visibly paled! Needless to say we didn't have BMS that month. Interestingly Sister Ann told us that in the 10 years she's been working with Clomid patients she has only ever had one couple that had triplets so the odds aren't that terrible. She did say she'd had a good few sets of twins though - DH and I both have twins running in the family anyhow so its a risk we've always been prepared to take.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for your 3 follies to be a good size.
Essex girlie


----------



## kellixxx

good luck nix.  


i rang my cons and he on his jollies   i can ring back tomorrow to talk to the stand in  
im going to ask if i can be scand the day i go away and all being well i can take the hcg shot. 


we will see.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

how you finding the thread eg??


----------



## maj79

Evening  

Well cd 2 today so clomid down the hatch, DP has visiby turned white with the anticipation of side effects this month  
so looks like it's me you and Kel then Sharry    fingers crossed for triple BFP  

Davis missed the party   whens the next one  

  to every one else, hope you are trying to stay posistive.

Em xx


----------



## kellixxx

hello my lil majy poo    hahahahahahaha


good luck hun.xxxxxxxxxx

your poor dp. mine forsed mine down i think.


----------



## maj79

Aw well it's good for you to see how much he wants it, to be honest me and DP spoke about wether to take it this month or wait to see what cons say on Thursday, and it was him that wanted me to take it, so I ahve warned him it's all his faut


----------



## kellixxx

well dh will have me and my tantrums for two hole weeks   but its his fault not mine.

so when i through him in the pool its not me its my other personality.  

it would be nice to get 3 bfp all together


----------



## Davis

HELP - emergency question.
I have just had a positive OKP. Took test as I started having ov pain. DH low side of normal. Had BMS last night. Should I have BMS tonight and next 2 days or tomorrow and the next days?
Some say they need to 48hours to restock sperm levels some say that you should just go for it.
Advice asap please!
Ba
x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Nix - 3 follies, that is impressive! As you were only cd12 there is a really good chance of all of them getting to the right size. I had 2 this month 12mm and 13mm on cd12. They scanned me again on cd16 and they were 15.5 and 18mm. I had the injection and con thought by the time it worked they would be 16 and 19mm so both may have been viable. Really hope you get your BFP and triplets would certainly be impressive.

Hi Essex Girlie - nice to have another essex chick. I can't remember if you asked the question about whether you can pay for clomid privately. I have been getting clomid on the NHS but did get it privately on one occassion and it cost about £18 for a months supply. I did have to have a consultation with my private con before getting the prescription however. Some cons seem to say only 6 months on clomid, while others are quite happy with 12. My con has said 9 because the drug is making me ovulate and therefore it may just be a matter of time.

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Davis - My advice would be not tonight but definately tomorrow, given your DH is slightly low. My con is adament that every other day is optimum for all aspects of sperm. She maintains that a couple of really good ejaculates are much better that 4 ropey ones! Sorry that sounds a bit blunt.
Hope that helps

SS


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just a quickie from me as I have a very sore wrist so trying to rest it as much as poss and not good at typing with one hand. 

Ba, I just got this info off an OPK website 'Most people will ovulate 12-48 hours after the LH surge is detected, most common is 36 hours after the actual surge. One should get a bit more notice, 24-48 hours, by testing in the afternoon'. So if you had BMS last night and ov within 12 hours there should be plenty of   there waiting, and if you ov after that then BMS tomorrow should catch that egg. Good luck!   I'd say if he's on the low side for sperm count then every other day is best, and they say that's sufficient anyway even with normal sperm count. 

Hope everyone else is ok? 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Davis

Thanks I am just so worried that the ov pains are the big event rather than the warm-up and that I will miss the critical time. But I did OPK yesterday and the 4 days before that and all negative so I think I may take a chance and miss tonight. Hope thats the right thing to do. Still zero cm!! And I have been taking all my cm making vits and meds. Should I stop EPO and Tixylix as of now?
Thanks for all your advice
Ba
x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Ba. Last cycle I had ov pains for 4 days so it defo doesn't mean ov is happening now. It's normally never the same day but at least 12 hours after. I'd keep taking the EPO and tixylix today and maybe lay off them from tommorrow onwards.

Good luck.  
Rosie. xxx


----------



## hopeful00

Hi ladies...

ooooh so jealous of you with 3 follicles! Had my 3rd scan this week and nothing so I have to go back on provera and star t150mg of clomid. Why is this thing so hit  and miss? I thought that as I ovulated 1st time on 50mg then it would be repeated. waiting waiting!

Anyway, enjoying some sex with DH that isnt mechanical and focussed on babymaking in the mean time! Although I go a bit psycho when on provera, so maybe not too much!


----------



## Davis

Rosie & SS - thanks so much. Its great to know that I can come on here with a pressing question or need for advice and you girls are here!  . 

SS - ignore my pm, I have just realised that it wasnt you who asked the question I answered   Sorry I am going round the bend.

Nix - see we are all jealous of your 3 follies! I cant risk twins let alone anymore as I have an incompetent cervix so I wouldnt be able to carry the bubs to term (just another way my womb doesnt work). But I want 2 eggs so that I double my chances each month anyway   Oh well I am putting my all into this month so we will see but I am feeling like it hasnt worked before the 2ww or even ov!!  

Hopeful - strange that 100mg didnt work when 50mg did? Cant answer that one? Was the 50mg very late ov? I had sex once with DH that wasnt about BMS and if I can remember rightly (it was only the once a long time ago) it was fun although my initial thought was 'why bother I wont get BFP'.   Not the right attitude really is it!

Essex Girl - oh twins. On the one hand it would be nice to have 2 children at once and not have to go through IF treatment again but on the other how would you survive the first 6 months after the birth? Does bare thinking about how exhausted the parents must get! We are getting a real essex gathering on here. Oh dear just had terrible essex girl jokes flash through my mind but I am too scared of Minxy Nix to voice them  

Sharry - are you still abstaining from swimming? How many days now till the scottish invasion?

Em - my DH sounds like yours. He tries to act all tough and uninterested in our treatment as if its all just my wish but then out of the blue he will suddenly say how hard it is for us and how sad it makes him that we have to go through this. It always makes me feel sad and also very guilty  

Max - Started on the Xenical but it isnt working at all. I put on 2 kilos in the first week of using it!! I havent had a single side effect and last night to test it I ate home oven fish & chips!!! Nothing. Really peed off  

Matty - did you go to the new dance/aerobics class? I am putting on so much weight it doesnt bare thinking about. I have put on 1 stone in 3 months! Need to diet and exercise but my heart just isnt in it. I have also given up smoking so thats to blame as well.

OK so a few girls are being quiet and we miss you:
Fi - when will you hear about the job? Were is your DH taking you on hols? Has he given up on a holiday with the inlaws idea? Hows the reki lessons? 

Sukie - so you must have started your next cycle? Hows it going? Are you down regging? You must be so worried about making a mistake. Have you bought a new car yet?Thinking of you? 

Cat - all unpacked? Hows the donor? Is he lined up for this month and ready to play ball? Have the cats settled in or are they suffering withdrawls?

Twinsmum - are you still around and watching from the distance? I think of you often and would love to know how you are getting on? When is your cons appointment - was it August??

Coughsweet - are you still on clomid or have you moved onto IUI? Wasnt it also your birthday soon?

Travel Girl - hows things? Now whats next for you?

Blinky (Caz) - sent you a PM but also just had to say       

Hello to everyone else I may have missed.
Ba
x


----------



## Sharry

Hi 

Ba the scottish invasion is on the 27th July cant wait, not been swimming for over 2 weeks now!! mainly because I am being lazy  .  Getting a bit scared that once I go home I wont want to come back, but we will see what happens.

Really fed up this month supposed to be going for an injection today but dont really see the point and cant be bothered, I know that is bad but it is how I feel!

Sharry xx


----------



## Nix76

Morning !!

Ba - well done on the positive OV test !!   Really, really hope this is your month  - you so deserve it     (i am ignoring the essex comments    )

Essex Girlie - it was Maria that scanned me yesterday with the 3 folly's and she didn't make any comment about the amount at all - it was only when I came on here that I realised that it was quite high!   

Arrrghghgh - off into a meeting - back later.

Nix


----------



## kellixxx

good morning ladys i hope you are all fit and well today.xx


i rang my cons to arange a scan for the 26th i think it might be to soon my last scan was done on day 17 and i took my hcg on day 18. i hope it is ok then i can get my hcg befote i go away. but i will only be on day 13 when i ght my scan.

i no i said i wasnt doing any of this. this month but i dont want to miss it just in case.

all i can do is wait and see.


take care 

kel

xxxx


----------



## kellixxx

davis i have just seen your post i have incontinence cervix as well. 

did you get a band on your cervix with your ds? i did with dd.

when my cons told me i had that i just looked i never bloody herd of it  


good luck this cycle    

kel


----------



## Davis

Kelli - could we be any more messed up down below? I actually have to laugh about it because I have cried about it enough. They didnt find my problem until I was 21 weeks with DS when my cervix was dilated! So couldnt have a stich as it needs to be before 14 weeks or you m/c. I just lay flat on my back for my pregnancy. Did you know that sex is off the cards for us if we get BFP. I keep reminding DS of that when he complains about 'having to'. He just tells me he will be interviewing the nanny  

Nix - I am waiting to do another ov test as all my symptoms have gone?? Had pain yesterday evening now nothing. Hope its not over as we didnt have   because we decided to save up them sperm for the money shot! I have no cm so cant rely on that and also BBT hasnt dropped so cant understand the OKP and pain yesterday. I have just gone and bought some organic free range eggs as well!  Oh and Im sorry but Jody Marsh just gives Essex girls a bad name  

Sharry - I know just how you feel. I just wonder why I am bothering and have started getting envious of girls on here getting BFP when I know that they are in exactly the same place as me AND WORSE. It doesnt make any sense. There is no logic to it. I am sure that I will have a BFN and I havent even ov yet! Home will always be Australia for me and I havent been for over a year so keep dreaming of going over and telling DH I am not coming back. I also conceived when we were over there last so actually dont lose hope it may happen for you. 

Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

i no but when i was pg with dd all i wanted to do is have sex 24/7 if you get the band on then you are ok as long as dh where's a condom.

i found out i had it when i was 16 when i had my first m/c.


i don't know how i have coped so well with all it. how any woman with ff isn't in a strait jacket is beyond me.

xx xx


----------



## Nix76

Kelli - I think all IF women who don't end up comitting murders or going loopy deserve medals really!  Even more so the women on clomid !

Ba - The OPK's never work for me (think cos of the PCOS ?!) and I don't seem to get the cm regularly enough to judge that, so it;s a good job I get scanned at the hospital or poor DH would have to be at it every day of month !    God, don't even get me started on that Jodie Marsh one - I'm at East London girl at heart (and unfortunately have the accent to prove it!) so claim that the Essex jokes just don't apply to me  

Am back off for rescan in the morning to see if my impressive 3 folly's have grown - any tips for growing and lining thickening ??

Nix.


----------



## Davis

Nix - drink milk and water and eat brazil nuts for folli growth. Dont smoke, take coenzyme Q10 and multi vits for thickening womb lining. Sad that I know this stuff. I dont have much of an accent. Most people have to be told that I am an Aussie - until I get drunk then they can usually tell  

Kelli - I couldnt have sex when I was when pregnant. And as I m/c after sex previously there is no way in hell Im gonna again. Besides DH thought that it was too weird (despite the fact that I was gagging for it) and he wouldnt put me out of my misery in any way!  

Ok off to try another OPK. Back in a minute


----------



## Nix76

Ba - well, I am sitting here drinking tea and eating a bag of mini cheddars - will that work ?!     Had some brazils nuts earlier and also a couple of chocolate brazil cookies too which are much nicer than the boring nuts !  Am quite proud of myself cos haven't had a ciggie for a week - how are you getting on with quitting ?    I try to kid myself that I sound like Keira Knightley in Love Actually when realistically I sound more like Phil Mitchell in Eastenders     How long have you been over here from Oz ?

Nix.


----------



## Travel Girl

Afternoon all

Blimey, you lot can chat.  Not had chance to catch up so apologies for no personals.

Busy weekend for me.  Went to wedding in Kent on Friday.  Posh do so me and DH really lowered the tone  .  Unlimited champagne which was needed as the father of the bride speech went on and on.... felt we'd all aged a year.  Odd do, way too formal, not for me.  But free bar so I was fine!

Then we had an engagement party on Sunday in Bournemouth which was lovely but we got home late.  I came home, washed everything and then repacked.  Am now in Birmingham and I'm away with the girls this weekend for a much needed pamper weekend.  

Am now on the 2WW and so far so good.  Have written the month off anyway due to the HSG but I know next week I'll be going mad again.

Will have a good read through the last few pages of posts.

Hope you're all OK.

TG x


----------



## Davis

Nix - I left Oz 15 years ago and have been in London for 13 years. Met my DH at a bus stop on Oxford Street at 4.30am. He was off his face at the time but I had just finished work as I use to work at a nightclub in SoHo so was sober. I thought he was married already because he was so old (31) and he only gave me a mobile number. I kept telling the people I lived with that he had to be married because he was too good to be true. For our second date he flew me to Portugal. Our first romance was so intense, I was swept off my feet. I fell in love and never went home! Mum is still not very happy about it!

TG - I have a wedding this weekend that will be posh and am not sure how I will not get completely smashed. But dont want to drink and ruin my chances of BFP. Did you worry about it? I will be 4 dpo.


----------



## max_8579

Hiya everyone,

  How ya all doing on this luvly rainy day.

  Well i had my hospital appointment 2day,theyve put me on 150mg clomid and metformin,it was a new male consultant and i was gutted as i usally see a female.But i actually came out feeling better than when i see the female as he had time for us.He explained everything to us and was really sympathetic.He said the metformin makes the ovaries respond to clomid better.He also sad the clomid should encourage you to ovulate on cd14,i didnt know that?

He even gave me more provera the other consultant wouldnt let me av it untill i went in and did a preg test.

I cant start on 150 mg yet though as im only on cd20 so need to wait to do a test.

Im still a little confused though as i did a ovulation test last night and there was a second line but not as dark as the control line,but its darker than what i usally get,i did another 1 this morn and it was still there but didnt get darker and ive just done another1 and its got fainter now 

  Any ideas anyone?xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. 

Nix, lots of protein will help your follies grow - IVF ladies swear by plenty of milk. Selenium (either by supplement or drinking pineapple juice or eating Brazil nuts) will help thicken lining. Good luck for those follies!  

Ba, sex that's that?   With all the bleeding and now pelvic pain we have either been too scared to or too uncomfortable to. Poor DH but luckily he's very understanding and wants everything to go smoothly with the baby as a priority, as do I. Have been horny though, but too scared to indulge so we'll have to wait. I drank lots on my 2ww (got rotten twice) as I was so convinced it wasn't working for us and we were just waiting for IVF. Although I wouldn't go around recommending people do that, I think a few drinks on the 2ww won't do any harm and might even help as you'll be more relaxed. 

TG, enjoy your pampering at weekend. We went to Hoar Cross Hall last year for our anniversary and it was so relaxing and lovely. Could do with another break there now. 

Max, it's definitely not a positive on an OPK unless the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line. I used to do them every day from CD10 onwards (sometimes to CD25) and some days there would be nothing and sometimes dark lines but not as dark and then they would dwindle again, so unfortunately they mean nothing. Keep testing though as you might have late ov, as I used to have. Also the metformin should help egg quality and can help reduce the chance of m/c in women with PCOS if taken for the first 3 months of pg. I'm having to stay on it for the whole pg though. Good luck! 

Hi to everyone else. Have been reading but not having much time to post properly at the mo. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Essex girlie

Newbie Essex girlie here...

Nix - just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow. Come on the follies!!! I have also had to quit the **** - 3 months so far. But the worst time to be without one is the day AF arrives! Normally drown my sorrows in Pinot Grigio instead.

Rosie - thanks for the tips about milk, pinapple and nuts, my nurse has commented on my lining being a bit thin several times. I've started taking baby aspirin but I'll load up the shopping trolley now as well.


Ba - I completely agree about Jodie Marsh and Brian from Big Brother just makes things ten times worse. Some of us are of normal intelligence honest. And not all us Essex girls feel the need to wear inch thick lip liner either (pet hate). 

So glad I found this site - I was going   dealing with this stuff on my own. I have to wait until next Monday before I can do a preg test due to the HCG injection, mind you AF normally beats me to it anyhow, boooo.

If it was men having to go through this the human race would have died out years ago! You're all fab, fiesty and strong women so keep your collective chins up.

Essex G


----------



## max_8579

Thanx for that info rosie,

  I can stop getting my hopes up for nothing now.xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Essex Girl and welcome. Hope you find lots of support through those mad Clomid moments on here. 

Max, don't lose hope yet as I used to get down around CD23 most cycles feeling like I'd never get a +ive but then one or 2 days later I would. Have you been testing since about CD10 (or around then)? 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Ba - I had ov pains on and off for 4 days this cycle so I would not worry too much, but I guess tonight is the night for your BMS!

My turn for a  couple of questions 
1.Do people only take metformin if they have PCOS? I don't have PCOS but wondered if I should be taking it.
2. DH had only 17% normal sperm when tested during our investigations 6 months ago. He was told to take vit C and E. He has been for more than 5months now. Is it worth him having another sperm test done? I have been told that we can do IUI after clomid if it does not work. I suddenly wondered if his sperm have not improved, continuing to take clomid on it's own may not be enough. The sperm may not be good enough to get there on their own!

Any advice welcomed

SS


----------



## max_8579

Hi rosie,

  Yeah i start testing on cd10 but ive only ever had a lighter line than the control line.

  Why do the faint lines appear?

  Ive also been having pains 2day and yesterday,feels like my insides are gonna drop out lol.xx


----------



## max_8579

Hi ss,

As far as i know its people with pcos who take it hun.

They told me 2day if 150mg  clomid and metformin dont work then next step will be ivf but he gave me 3 months worth thank god.
I didnt understand really cos he said something bout injections and stronger drugs b4 we try ivf.xxx


----------



## maj79

Evening All

Nix I hope your scan went well

Davis, SS & Max here's wishing you a speedy ov  

Essex Girlie welcome to the mayhem  

Rosie hope you and baby baby P are fine

Kelli what happend to a relaxed month  

And 'ello to anyone else I have missed.#

Just a quick question, any one got any tips to get rid of bloatedness ( if that's a real word   )

Here is to all the BFP's coming our way   

Emxx


----------



## kellixxx

i dont know maj the thorght was there if my scan dosnt go to plan then NO pee sticks on my jollies.lol


----------



## maj79

I am going to come over there and check your suitcase before you go   hmm wonder if I could fit in it


----------



## kellixxx

the size of it you all would fit in it    fancy coming like


----------



## maj79

That is just cruel teasing like that   you know I have to stay and work hard to ake up for all the times you have distracted me  

Have you had any syptos of the tablets yet and do you have any tips for reducing bloatedness??


----------



## max_8579

Thanx maj and no sneaking off on hol its not allowed lol


----------



## max_8579

Hi maj i take alka seltzer its the only thing that works 4me.x


----------



## kellixxx

no you can all come


----------



## kellixxx

maj i just drink boiled water hun.x


----------



## maj79

Aw Max why does Kel get a holiday and not me    

Don't know if I have got alka seltzer   have to have a look and if not get some tomorrow, Cheers hunxx

I thought boiled water was just for trapped wind


----------



## kellixxx

it is but it works for me


----------



## max_8579

thanx kelli will be there lol.Its trapped wind that bloats me


----------



## maj79

Cheers Kel I will o and get a pint of boiled water in the next break hun xxx

Dont know what it is that has bloated me but somethin has got me, but i tend to when my gallstones are playing up come to think about it


----------



## kellixxx

my side afeccts are im very angry for no reson and i could   to any 1.lol


----------



## maj79

you will have to get back on the wii on the boxin   I am sound up to now so fingers crossed I have a plain sailin month


----------



## kellixxx

well good luck to you


----------



## kellixxx

good night all.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rosie P

Shooting star said:


> My turn for a couple of questions
> 1.Do people only take metformin if they have PCOS? I don't have PCOS but wondered if I should be taking it.
> 2. DH had only 17% normal sperm when tested during our investigations 6 months ago. He was told to take vit C and E. He has been for more than 5months now. Is it worth him having another sperm test done? I have been told that we can do IUI after clomid if it does not work. I suddenly wondered if his sperm have not improved, continuing to take clomid on it's own may not be enough. The sperm may not be good enough to get there on their own!
> 
> Any advice welcomed
> 
> SS


Hi SS. They tend to only prescribe Metformin to women with PCOS because of the association with insulin resistance. From what I understand of sperm analysis once you have taken steps to improve things they should test it again after 3 months to see if it has improved, so I'd definitely ask about that.

Max, not sure why the faint lines happen - maybe fluctuations in LH levels but not an actual surge. The fact you're having pains might mean it's on it's way so keep testing and having BMS every other day so you won't miss it. Also it's possible to miss the surge, especially if you test at the wrong time of day, pee less than 4 hours before testing or don't reduce liquid intake 2 hours before testing. Hope the side effects of the Met aren't too bad - bear with it as they usually only last a few weeks or at most a couple of months. Good luck.

Maj, we're fine thanks. Having been having terrible groin pain recently which has been keeping me awake at night, but just keeping my eye on it at the mo to see if I need to see my gp. Some people swear by peppermint tea for bloatedness and trapped wind.

Hi to everyone else and night, night. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Davis

SS - dont take metformin if you dont have PCOS it can make you really ill. It is a diabetic drug which they found happened to help PCOS girls as well. Also just like Rosie has said sperm takes 3 months to mature so it should be retested. Initially my DH had very low counts and we were told we could only have ICSI then he curbed his bad ways and took vits and 3 months later was on the low side of normal so we could have clomid!! Like you I keep thinking that we might stand a better chance with IUI due to counts.

Max - you shouldnt use OKP in the morning - use them after 2pm. I always have a faint line as well as the control and didnt realise that other people didnt as well?

Em - nettle tea is a diuretic so helps with the bloating.

Essex Girl - yes, dark lip liner!! I always think it makes women look like they have sphincters for mouths  

Rosie - I have a problem that I need your help with! I have been charting BBT online and it has given me an ov date 3 days ago!! I thought that it was yesterday so that puts me 2 days out in terms of BMS. Luckily we did have BMS on that day but nothing before for 5 days or after for 2 days. I am very worried that I missed ov but on the day that they are saying I got a negative OPK?? I am very confused? I took my OKP in the afternoon but not at the same time each day. I have been having an allergic reaction to a bite which I cannot take antihist's for due to cm. Could this impact my temps? Sorry I am really panicing that I missed ov and really would appreciate some advice.


----------



## Davis

Nix - Good luck greedy!


----------



## Travel Girl

Morning all

Another 3 pages of chat since last night!

SS - I had never heard of metformin till I came on this site.  17% normal forms for you DH doesn't sound too bad, I thought 15% was considered average?  Is his overall count OK?  My DH had his count checked last July and we'd like it done again but not sure who to ask - clinic or GP?

Ba - have to admit that I did have a few drinks and that was 2 days post ov.  I've cut out so much stuff and drink is the last thing.  Have to agree with Rosie that a few drinks won't do any harm, like she says, it helps us to relax, and don't forget, that's what everyone tells us to do!  Go and have a few drinks this weekend and enjoy.

Can't believe how many ov kits you get through!  Don't you have a mid cycle scan to measure the follicles?  I base every thing on that test as with the HCG injection it means I'm guaranteed to ov within 36 hours.  Takes the pressure off knowing when ov happens.  

Hope you're buying the OPKs from ebay though - else it must be costing a fortune.

Stayed in Birmingham last night, never sleep well in hotels so feeling a bit jaded this morning.  Went for a drink with a friend which was good, nice to talk about non IF stuff.  God, I sound a right  , I'm not really!

Hope everyone else is OK.  I know I don't post on here particularly regularly but I really do feel supported and I'm getting a lot out of it so thank you girls.

TG x


----------



## Davis

TG - Either GP or clinic will test again for you. Just ask. Im not buying OPK's from ebay just the chemist at between £15 - £20 a pop! I spend a small fortune on IF treatment, apart from the ACU costs, theres drugs, vits, OPKs, Pee sticks, Preseed, accupuncture sessions the list goes on and on. I am not being tracked as the last 2 cycles they tracked me and I ov so they just said get on with it and have BMS every 2 -3 days between CD10 - 17!

Does anyone chart BBT Has anyone had a negative OPK in the afternoon but ov that day??


----------



## kellixxx

davis i get my opk on skript of my cons you get about a 100 and they are only the price of a script lots cheaper than buying them your self. you should ask if they do them at your clinic Hun


----------



## Travel Girl

Look on ebay!  I haven't got any OPKs but got 20 preg tests for a fiver.  They're fine, just not got all the packaging the other ones have.

x


----------



## Nix76

Hi girls,

Manic busy at work and got in very late so just a quick update...

Scan was very hazy - they couldn't even measure the folly's, so sent me off for bloods too check oestrogen and prog levels.  Will get results tomorrow but might have to go back for another scan on Friday.  The blood test nurse butchered my arm this morning cos the vacuum in the tube was broken or something - i look like a junkie now with bruises and scratches on both my arms !!!

How's everyone doing ?

Back later...

Nix.


----------



## max_8579

Thanx rosie. 

  Hi davis,

          I usally use the tests between 12noon and 8pm as thats what i was advised,i was just testing what happens at diff times.I dont always get a faint line as well,only occasionally.xx


----------



## Essex girlie

Hey Nix - how frustrating to have to wait again! Did they say why the scan was hazy?

I meant to ask all you girls - how do you cope with work and juggling clinic appointments? I have managed to keep the whole thing under wraps so far as I've always been able to get an appointment at 7.30am. But I know that sooner or later my luck will run out. I'm not sure how my employer will react so would be good to get some advice on how to handle it - do you make up the time or use holiday or what?

Having typed all that, I realise that my work colleagues are probably more aware than I realise as I turn into a complete   several times a month and have suspiciously stopped smoking,staying for long boozy Friday wind downs and yet haven't announced a pregnancy! Ho hum.

Essex Girlie


----------



## Nix76

Essex Girl - sister Ann scanned me this morning and she said that my ovaries were "hiding behind my bladder" so she couldn't see them clear enough to measure them ?!?!  I started out being really vague about my appointments and then when had to have the HSG done I said it was for gynae reasons and bad periods.  Kept on with this for a while - just saying that I had cysts on my ovaries and was on a course of treatment for this, hence the monthly visits early in the morning.  However, my boss one day just started going on about me "trying for a child" and talking about IVF, so I guess I wasn;t as clever as I thought I was !!  The scan appointments aren't so bad, but bloods can't be done till a bit later and appiontments with Satha are always in the middle of the day aren;t they !  

Ba - how's tricks hun ?

Nix.


----------



## Rosie P

Davis said:


> Rosie - I have a problem that I need your help with! I have been charting BBT online and it has given me an ov date 3 days ago!! I thought that it was yesterday so that puts me 2 days out in terms of BMS. Luckily we did have BMS on that day but nothing before for 5 days or after for 2 days. I am very worried that I missed ov but on the day that they are saying I got a negative OPK?? I am very confused? I took my OKP in the afternoon but not at the same time each day. I have been having an allergic reaction to a bite which I cannot take antihist's for due to cm. Could this impact my temps? Sorry I am really panicing that I missed ov and really would appreciate some advice.


Ba, this is a tricky one as I've disagreed on a few occasions with the online charting site. Do you input on there when you had a +ive OPK? Sometimes it would say I'd ov'd before my +ive OPK and then a few days later with continuing to put in temps it would change it. Also if I'd taken my temp at a different time or if you put in illness or something it will be more flexible about the temp on that day. Things like an infection affect your temps, so personally I'd go by your +ive OPK and just look to see whether you have a sustained rise in BBT a day or 2 after that and that should confirm ov. Personally I'd believe my +ive OPK more than relying on BBT as so many things can affect temps, but to me a surge is a surge and as long as you've been having BMS around that then you should have it covered. Also I got my OPKs in bulk from an internet site. I can't put it on here as it just deletes the name straight away, but if you want I'll PM you the site. It works out so much cheaper doing it that way and they are very accurate tests.

Also, if that bite is still bothering you you can get antihistamine cream to put on it which shouldn't affect CM.

Essex Girlie, I also used to say it was for gynae reasons and luckily my boss was male and didn't probe for any more detail.

Hi to everyone else.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kiah

Afternoon!

Essex girl- I was worried about getting time off and eventually after tying myself up in knots about it I told my boss.  Even as I shut the office door I wasn't entirely sure of the reaction I was going to get.  Luckily my boss was very understanding and has said I can have the time off that I need for appointments, paid and I don't need to make the time up, she knows that I have far more appointments outwith work than the ones that have affected my work and I have had no problems.  It has made a world of difference to me.  I always do my best to make appointments outwith work hours anyway so has 1) I have to take as little time as possible off work and 2) My colleagues are a tad nosey    I have already been asked questions about it and they know its hospital visits but don't know why etc.  If they guess so be it but I will not tell them why as its none of their buisness and if they are only drawing conclusions behaind my back then they are not asking me everytime I see them how its going or offering inappropriate advice. 


Nix - Shame they couldn't get a clean scan pic today.  My right ovary decided to hide a bit the last time but with a wee bit poking and prodding   she managed to find the wee blighter!  

Can't help on the OPK front as I have high LH levels with the PCOS and so they just don't work for me.

Maj - Hope the bloating has gone now.  I use hot water for anything tummy related    Does help a lot of the time though.  It was always a cure all at my school, if we ever went to the sick bay we always got a mug of hot water I was once sat there with an extereme headache next to a girl with period pain and we were both being "treated" with a mug of hot water     strangely enough never did either of us any good in that situation.  Great for when you are feeling sick though.

Anyway, not much happening with me.  Doubt very much if I have any follies yet so actually just enjoying being able to do al the things I wouldn't be able to otherwise    I am not letting it stress me this time, I will keep my stressing for next month when they up my dose    Back for scan on Friday and then plan of action for next dose  

Hope evryone is hanging on in there!

Matty


----------



## Davis

Rosie - thanks for the advice. I take my temp around the same time each day but as I have had repeated insomnia it is unreliable as I havent had 3 hours of straight sleep for literally weeks. That said I take 2 tests one when I first wake (anytime between 3am - 4.30am) and another after light sleep at 6.30am and they are usually always the same anyway. I just did another OKP and it is now negative. So I had 2 days of OKP +ive. Presume that this would be expected as ov date has passed. However BMS was CD16 (-ive OPK) and CD18 (second +ive OPK). I have had 3 days of sustained BBT following the online ov date and 1 day on my predicted ov date. Either way I should expect the next few days to be sustained BBT. Do you think that I have messed it up and missed ov?

Nix - too much starbucks is a bad thing! Didnt they tell you to go have a pee? Or do you have a mysterious wandering bladder  

Essex girl - I couldnt work and have treatment especially IVF so I just stopped working. I realise that not everyone is as fortunate as me and doesnt have that option but in my job the 2 could not happen at the same time.

Matty - what are they looking for on Friday? Sorry I seem to have missed what you said?


----------



## Nix76

Ba - yep had a pee before (2 actually!) and they don't normally have any trouble! Who knows!!!  Am just hoping they will have a sudden growth spurt for scan No. 3 on Friday  

Nix.


----------



## Davis

Good luck. Drink plenty and eat those brazil & choc biscuits! I have just got back from  5 hours in the pub with a friend. Opps not work today.  
Think I have blown this month by not having enough BMS!


----------



## Kiah

Ba - They are still looking for follicles on Friday!  My last 2 scans showed none and if this one is still much the same then I will either have to take another course of 50mg without waiting for AF or get provera to bring on AF and start taking 100mg.  Don't know what they will suggest yet, nurse said it would depend on what they felt next week, I am not to fussed either way, will just be glad to get moving again.  Hope you had fun at the pub    wish I was there  

See where you are coming from with giving up work for tx Ba, I couldn't completely give up work if I hadn't been able to get the time off that I need then we had already decided I would leave as I can easily get work that I could have pretty much picked and choosed the hours to a certain degree which would have given me the freedom to do tx.  I really didn't and still don't want to go down that route as it is less money and less security plus I really like where I work....to be honest the list goes on but I know that tx comes first.

Nix - Apparently your ovaries can move about a bit!  although I am sure they stay in the same general area! Hopefully they will show 3 lovely ready to pop follies on Friday  

matty


----------



## Sharry

says it all today


----------



## kellixxx

evening all  

I'm OK just very moody with hot flushes   ^beware^ roll on my Holiday i cant wait any longer the   is doing my head in.



davis good luck Hun i hope you hit ov just right you deserve some good news   

nix    with your scan hope all is well for you    

matty   with what ever your cons choose for you  

tg hope your OK  

sharry how is your cycle going so far??  

Rosie hope your OK. have bought any cute baby stuff yet?? 

cat how are you settling in your new house??

fi how are you hope you are OK.  

anglus you still around? hope your OK?  

maj how are you today hope the blotedness has eased off Hun   

Essex girlie how are you fine i hope  

max what you up 2 how is your month going?  

sorry if i have missed any 1 but i hope you are all OK and     

take care 

kel
xxx


----------



## Kiah

Sharry


----------



## kellixxx

sharry


----------



## fallen angel

Hi ladies, just a quick question, I am currently on day 13 of my cycle and this is my first cycle of 50mg clomid. For the past 2 days I have had quite bad pains in my uterus, it feels alot like bad period pains, and is quite a naggy uncomfortable pain. I just wanted to know if this was normal. Any help is much appreciated, thankyou all, kind regards, Caroline x


----------



## kellixxx

have you done a opk test hun? you might be oving good luck


----------



## fallen angel

Thanks for getting back to me, I will try that, however if it is ov the pain is so uncomfortable that bms is quite difficult, but I will do my best, thanks again, caroline x


----------



## Rosie P

Davis said:


> Rosie - thanks for the advice. I take my temp around the same time each day but as I have had repeated insomnia it is unreliable as I havent had 3 hours of straight sleep for literally weeks. That said I take 2 tests one when I first wake (anytime between 3am - 4.30am) and another after light sleep at 6.30am and they are usually always the same anyway. I just did another OKP and it is now negative. So I had 2 days of OKP +ive. Presume that this would be expected as ov date has passed. However BMS was CD16 (-ive OPK) and CD18 (second +ive OPK). I have had 3 days of sustained BBT following the online ov date and 1 day on my predicted ov date. Either way I should expect the next few days to be sustained BBT. Do you think that I have messed it up and missed ov?


Ba, I also used to get +ive OPKs for 2 days so I think as you wake a lot the temps may not be totally reliable. Do you have the option to indicate lack of sleep or disturbed sleep on the chart? If you do it will probably take the OPK results over the BBTs. Also it might change the ov day in the next few days - it has done that to me a few times. I reckon the BMS on CD16 and CD18 should have covered it fine as they will have been before ov. I used to start every other day from CD10 which was a bit of a marathon given that most months I would ov around CD25! 

Sharry, what's wrong hun? 

Kelli, not long until your hols now! Not bought anything else, just trying to sort out getting our leaking roof fixed and need to find someone to build the wardrobe in the nursery. Once that's done I can start buying.

Idril, that sounds like your ovaries kicking into gear. I used to get pains like that for around 4 days around ov and it was sometimes very difficult to get jiggy, but try your best to get to the  in case it's approaching as the next few days should be the best time. Good luck! 

Hope everyone else is ok?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## maj79

Morning Girls  

Nix good luck for tomorrow and I hope they don't hide on you this time  

idril3030 Unfortunately there isn't such a thing as normal on Clomid it seems to make it's on rules up person by person, month by month   Hope the pains go soon tho   

Sharry Hope you are feeling better soon   

Davis Good luck in trying to figure out exactly what your body was doing, read in your diary that you tried the egg white thing, what was it like  

Matty Good luck with your  appointment tomorrow, maybe you should have a cup of boiled water with every tablet see if that works    

Essex Girl I am a contractor so if I don't work I don't get paid, so my boss knows if I am taking time of for something It must be important. That and I don't give them a say in the matter  

Kel I hope you are on your way up here to come to my appointment with me   Hope you are still feeling positive Hun   

Fi If you are about how are you ??

To any one else I missed let me know and I will write a hundred lines to make me remember for next time  

Well as for me I have my appointment this afternoon which was brought forward for October. I have a list of questions and I am not leaving till I get some answers, so I might not be on for a while  . Anyway better go before the boss gets here  

Take care, try and stay positive   

Em xxxx


----------



## Davis

Sharry - are you alright? You will be in Scotland soon so that will make you feel better seeing your friends and family, and you will be so busy that you wont have time to think about ttc. Then when you get back you will have your new job and who knows maybe a BFP from all the relaxed holiday BMS. Like I said before I got a BFP on holiday in Australia (drinking loads everyday, over weight, smoking, not on IF drugs - and it took me 5 years, pure living and IVF to get BFP previously) so its not impossible!

Em - I completely forgot that you have your appointment today! Sorry hope it all goes well. You have your questions and hopefully an idea of what you want to push for next treatment wise. Oh dear does this mean we may lose you soon?  

Rosie - is there a section on this site dedicated to charting BBT and questions regarding this? If not is it something that you could suggest to Tony as I desperately need some advice on charting and would certainly make use of this facility. I am not noticing a steady rise post ovulation but have been recording flat temperatures. Looking at it I dont agree with the ov date that the online site have given me and as you suggested will trust the OKP's. If I take the ov date given to me my temps did not consistently rise 3 days post ov with a dip on 2dpo. However I feel that the dip 2dpo was my ov date even though this was not a steep dip. However if I take 2dpo as my actual ov date I have recorded 2 days of flat temps not rising temps. I think that this suggests that fertilisation did not occur as progesterone is not increasing. Is this the case or is it still OK if above the coverline?

Caroline - yep sounds like ov pain for sure. Hope your managing to have lots of BMS, its not easy when you feel like you have ovaries the size of grapefruit and have just done 5 rounds with Mike Tyson is it!

Nix - I am having work problems. The company that I freelance for has had a take over bid and dont wish to continue with the work that the previous Director employed me to do. So now they dont want to pay me the contracted salary that was agreed between me and the old director. Its not just me luckily, its also another freelancer so we may take them to an Employment Tribunal for breach of contract. But it means that I will be busy fighting today and tomorrow so will be a bit quiet.

Hi to everyone else
Ba
x


----------



## Kiah

maj79 said:


> Matty Good luck with your appointment tomorrow, maybe you should have a cup of boiled water with every tablet see if that works


 

Em    for this afternoon! Hope you get some good answers, if we don't see you in a while we will organise a food parcel to be send to your Drs consultation room 

Ba -    for work today and tomorrow. Just what you don't need on top of everything else right now!

Hope everyone is doing ok!

Matty


----------



## kellixxx

good morning have a nice day    


good luck with your app maj (im on my way)

all take care kel

xxx


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls,

Another quickie from me as I'm out of the office from 11.30 and off tomorrow so have to cram 2 days work into the next couple of hours  

Ba - Good luck with fighting for your rights hun!  I can't imagine that you will give up without a fight - do they not realise they are dealing with a ballsy Ausie woman on clomid !??!   

Em - good luck with your appointment this afternoon  

Sharry - 

Kelli - I agree totally!  This weather is driving me mad - I have a day off booked for tomorrow and there's sposed to be torential rain in the SOuth East all day!  Roll on the holidays !!!!!!!

Idril - sounds like your ovaries getting ready to me too. Not nice having to focus on BMS when you're uncomfortable, but the BFP you will get will make it worthwhile hopefully  

Shooting Star - how you doing hun ?

Matty, Fi, Max, Angelus and everyone else - hi - how you doing ??

Am just waiting for the hospital to call me with results of my blood tests and to tell me if I need to go back in for another scan tomorrow or if this cycle will be abandoned    Am trying to think positive, folly-growing thoughts !!

Nix.


----------



## Davis

Nix - they are scrared of me actually so I cant believe that they are trying this on. I am smarter then them and hormonal as hell! I think they think that I have done them over some how. What are you doing tomorrow? I am in a meeting in Portobello Road, then getting a fake tan and my nails done in prep for the wedding this weekend. I havent had a spray tan before - do you know if I have to stand naked infront of someone or is it all done by a machine?
Do I wear undies and bra or what?

Em - forgot to say the egg white thing was weird but actually OK. I dont have a horrible infection, it didnt smell or anything and ready for the TMI was very stringy and stretchy on the way out the next day


----------



## Nix76

Ba - never had a spray tan, but had a San Tropez for my wedding and was naked for that other than a pair thong......the tanning that is - not my wedding    
Was planning a lovely lazy day in my PJ's tomorrow watching DVD's, but now DH has to take his dad to the airport at some unearthly hour so gonna get woken up early and then have another hospital appointment at 11am - so much for a day of R&R !!!!

Nix.


----------



## Davis

Well if you fancy meeting for decaf coffee in Kensigton or Notting Hill Im up for it? But probably too difficult with both our appointments etc. Still one day I will have to meet you for lunch in the city, I'll wear a red flower and carry a spotted umbrella


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. 

Ba, I got the best information from the FAQs on my charting site (it was the one with a similar name to this site, but.com  ) There isn't a specific area on this site about BBT, and to be honest as most of the women on this site will be being tracked for Clomid, IUI or IVF us ladies who chart are definitely in the minority. I will ask if there could be something included on here, but in the meantime it might be worth posting a question about your BBT query on Peer Support as you should get a good cross section of answers on there. As I said it could be the fact you wake regularly that is distorting your temps of it could also be that you haven't ov'd at all, however it's difficult to say as you always need to look at all things and not just temps. I really thing you'll get a good consensus of opinion about it by posting your questions on Peer Support. 

Hope everyone else is ok?

I must dash as have been to the docs and have a friend coming round in a bit.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nix76

Will be in Kensington this afternoon actually !

Think tomorrow is gonna be a bit manic, but we will definitely have to meet up one day to compare hormones........I'll carry the Evening Standard and wear a yellow beret  

Nix.


----------



## max_8579

Hi davis,

  I had a spray tan for my wedding,i had to stand in just my knickers and a paper pair over them,whilst the lady sprayed me.x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning all .. well I am off work with tonsilitis and feeling a bit poo.. 

Ba ..Have just been p'ing myself laughing at your posts especially the party one .. sounds like a great party! the cats are pretty much settled now ..Cleo is curled up on the bottom of my bed as we speak and they LOVE having their own garden ..as soon as the sun is out Cleo is out there rolling around in the sun.. I have reached a standstill as far as the flat is concerned as lacking in energy and money .. pay day next week thank goodness but I have an endless list of stuff I want to buy ...new door handles..more paint..a bbq... fence panels...gardening equipment, new kitchen units, flooring .. paving slabs.. new cooker where do I start ! but loving being here ..I am a lot more relaxed..I will be planning donor in for next cycle .. I am currently on day 31 so would expect to get AF next week as my average cycle is 38 days.. 

It seems hard to believe I have been on clomid about a year (this time round) ..I guess because I have long cycles it doesn't seem like that long!

My computer is currently in my hallway until I get a wireless connection for my pc next week then I can move it somewhere a bit more sociable !! so will be on here more !

Max ..I did well on 150mg ..so well that they want me to go back down to 100mg..so with that and the metformin have fingers crossed for you hun x 

Hi to everyone else . I know I have been neglecting you all I will be back on here more soon ..promise x 

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

glad your ok cat.

you will get your house done in the end at least your more settled there.



good luck hun


----------



## Travel Girl

Afternoon all

Well the sun is shining in Plymouth  .  Not going to last though  .

Nix - good luck with oestrogen and prog levels and for scan tomorrow.  Will do follie dance for the next 24 hours.  How's the junkie look now?

Cat - are you going to have a donor then?  Have you been on clomid for a year constantly?

Kelli - sorry about your BFN hun and the moods and hot flushes don't sound good  .  Only 8 days till Corfu so fingers crossed you'll be feeling good for then.  How long are you going for?

Rosie - hope groin pain has gone away, doesn't sound nice.  How's the leaking roof now?

Em - you forgot me in your post so 100 lines please young lady!!  Hope bloatedness has gone down.  Good luck for this afternoon.

Matty - good luck for tomorrow's scan (busy time with scans on here).  Well done on not letting it all get to you, like the PMA.

Essex girlie - I've had an OKish time with juggling work and appointments.  Luckily I can work from home occasionally and I do for when I have my scan.  Thankfully nobody has picked up on it yet.  I had to lie though when I had my HSG as I couldn't take a day's leave and because of meetings I couldn't call in sick that day so I had an absess which meant an emergency dentist appointment.  Felt really awful about it, hate lying but hopefully now I don't need to come clean at work till we go for IUI.  Apart from putting on weight I've been really lucky with side effects so am hopefully getting away with it.  Although, given I got married in March 06 and my age, I'm sure people are talking.

Sharry - you OK?  

Caroline - welcome.  Does sound like ov pain so hope you've been having lots of BMS.

Ba - Poor you, you're really going through it aren't you.  Your work situ sounds awful, no wonder you're having trouble sleeping.  When will you be looking at IUI?  Looks like I'm down to have it at the end of the year.

Shooting Star, Fi, Max, Angelus - hope you're all OK.

I'm doing OK.  It's now CD 21 and so far so good.  Not feeling positive but I've had a great month socially and have felt more like me, which my DH is really pleased about.  I've enjoyed being semi normal again.

Off for girls weekend tomorrow in Swindon of all places.  It's half way between London and Exeter so kind of makes sense.  Looking forward to lots of girlie chats and pampering.

Hope you're all OK.
TG x


----------



## kellixxx

hi tg how are you having a normal month? whats nornal again ??   


im going for 2 weeks but with my flights it works out 15 days yippee bring on the  

no more  

take care kel


----------



## fallen angel

Hi Ladies, thankyou for all your kind messages, however something odd has happened now, I had a terrible night sleeping cos of the pains I was getting, but I woke up this morning and they've completely gone! I am going to give up trying to work out whats going on in my body because it's obviously got a mind of its own at the moment. I will keep you posted anyhow, thanks again, kind regards, Caroline
P.S Seeing as I am pain free now I am going to be doing overtime in the bms department in case it is ov time (sorry for tmi lol)


----------



## kellixxx

Good luck and have fun with all your  


I'm only jealous  






take care kel
xx


----------



## Essex girlie

Hi all,

Thanks for all your replies regarding your work situation, as my boss is male and not particularly chatty in a personal way I think I'll go for the mysterious gynae problems and hope he is too embarrassed to ask any more questions!

Feeling low today as am on CD25 today (normally have 28 day cycle) and have all the usual signs of impending AF. I've convinced myself that I've failed again this month. I feel like I'm on some kind of countdown as I only have 2 more cycles of clomid on the NHS before we 'look at other options' - mind you no one is prepared to really tell me what the other options are.
All I do know is that under my local hospital I am only entitled to one go of IVF, which seems cruel to give you that glimmer of hope but only once!

Cat - you say you've been on clomid for a year, is that on the NHS or private? I would like to ask if I can carry on with the clomid while we wait for whatever they have planned for us next.

I can't believe how well you all know each other and remember exactly what you're all up to!! The hormones may be raging but there's nothing wrong with your memories.
Anyway back to the constant knicker checking.... oh deepest joy

Essex G


----------



## Davis

Rosie - thanks will wait another day of BBT and see if the chart changes after another sustained temp. I have very low temps way under the average so think that indicates low progesterone. Never thought of no ov as I got a +ive OKP but will ask on peer support tomorrow.

Max - I dont know if I could stand semi naked in front of someone - Im fat, lumpy and my lady bags hang low! You may think Im joking but to get an even tan I will need to hold my (.)(.) up by the nipples otherwise I will have white patches down my tummy!   Will let you know how I get on.

Essex G - I hate the 2ww but then again who doesnt (Kelli?). Anyway there just isnt anyway for knowing if it has worked or not until a/f arrives. We have had a spate of BFP's on here lately so it could be you too. Good luck   Oh and well done for not testing yet!

Caroline - I think we are about the same in our cycle. I either ov 4 or 2 days ago. In my mad search to see if I did I searched online and found out that ov pains often happen after the ov event! Sneaky. So I hope you did put in lots of BMS.

TG - a weekend with the girls would be great - Im envious! Just remember if you go to a health spa no sauna's, spa's or steam rooms.

Cat - so glad you are back and that the move has gone smooth. Only 1 more week and its back on the   pills. Did they ever decide to treat your thyroid - I know you said it was boarderline. If not how will this affect you IF?

Kelli - lucky you. I never go on holiday!

Cleg & Fi - where are you We miss you??


----------



## kellixxx

davis didnt you see my post?

my case is big enough for you all so if you want i will hide you in there    



see you all next friday     


lol to my name in the 2ww post you did (what on eart do you mean)


kel


----------



## kellixxx

why cant you go in spas and saunas


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi SS, glad your dogs not seriously ill, yes DH has booked us to go to Cyprus, so fingers crossed we may get a bit of sun, and the job involves challenging teenagers, have had two interviews so just waiting now..how are you doing? Also I've been looking into taking Met, without proper diagnonsis of pcos, and it seems it needs to be taken under guidance cos of side effects, so fell shy of the idea

Max, cheers and you rock that caravan!! things are sounding on the up for you.. (and side to side  )

Davis, yes I've forwarded letter, prob won't even get a reply but we'll wait and see.. Reiki didn't convince me, I'm 
not willing to pull the wool over anyones eyes using it, and "don't worry it'll come" didnt wash with me.. Hope you enjoy 
wedding. I used bbt charting online as you know, and it did give me an altered ovulation date after I had entered 3 
days temps, so they can only be relied on as a guide.Sorry to hear about your job..when do you go back to the hospital
regarding DS?

Nix, how did your scan go? still 3 good ones? Well done with the non smoking

Sharry, sorry you had bad news, try and focus on your homecoming, not long now

Maj, how did you get on with consultant?

Suskie? your quiet...

Kelli, can I apply to be your bouncer in Corfu, with you being a little "5.3" , I could even keep your hubby in check 
for you

Hi Matty, good luck for tomorrow xx

Hi Cat, what was the bbc2 thing? you got me curious now? Glad your settling in well

TG, shout "Hi" to me when your up the road in Swindon, and enjoy

Hi to all the new girls

Angelus, have e mailed you

Hi Rosie, hope your feeling better

And Hi to anyone I've missed

Sorry not to have input more, but am watching quietly from the sidelines to see how you are all doing, my DH is on about putting an advert in the lost and found for my mising sick sense of humour


----------



## Davis

Kelli - increased risk of birth defects due to temp rise. They also say no hot baths in the first trimester.

Fi - your post just didnt sound like you and Im worried! Its hard not to be disillusioned but fight for your corner because we know you can do it. DS just makes me so worried but they had better not mess with me. Oh and I have just pussy whipped my work and now they are eating out of my hand. Mentioned 'employment tribunal' and it worked.

Must rush will speak later
Ba
x


----------



## Travel Girl

Ba - what is it with the word pussy?!  First the poor boy at the chemist and now your employers  
x


----------



## maj79

Evening All

Fi and Cat good to see you back, Cat I have missed the countdown ticker  

TG I have done my lines and have a sore hand now, well not really I just copied and pasted the lot  

Essex Girl I have to look back over as I reply otherwise I forget everything  a 

Yea yea Kel we get the picture your going on holiday    

'Ello to every one else.

Well seen Cons, and he was sound, first one who has actually spoke to me and not just acted like I was a number in and out the door. Clomid has not worked one little bit so he has upped my dose. I have taken 3 50g this cycle so I have to do another 3 days on 100. Then next cycle of 100 go for  cd 21 blood  tests, if it doesn't work they are taking me off it and just putting me on metaform to lose some weight as the don't want any 'wasted' cycles of clomid while I try. So Fi if I get to that point I can tell you what it is like taking met and not having pcos. Even though I was told it wasn't working I am feeling really positive, just glad there was someone there to listen for a change  

   

Em xxx

Matty I was ina nd out for a change, did considerin just hangig round to see what was in the food parcel tho


----------



## kellixxx

thanx for your offer fi but im sure i will cope   all 5ft 3 of me. as for dh im his body gaurd.lol


----------



## Davis

TG - never realised I used it before   Maybe its because I live in 'Sauf Londen' or maybe its subliminal because thats all I think about - mine that is.  

Em - wow didnt realise they would give you met if you didnt have PCOS. I have classic PCOS and theywont put me back on it. Not happy! Still good to hear you are moving forward.


----------



## maj79

Davis I asked about that, but he just said that they would keep an eye on me to see how I was. I wasn't the niave know-nothing girl that first wlaked into their surgeries, I am all FF'd now


----------



## kellixxx

Oh my god what a night i have just had


my dd friend who she has only known for all of 5 minz. stole my house keys and threw them away and she wont tell us were.

its cost me £305 to sort it out.  


i have had the bigest Barny with the kids mum    i went like a full on loony   

all because i want her to foot the bill witch i think is only fare.

all my clomid anger has all gone on to her and there will be more to shot at her tomorrow when i go back round.

can you tell I'm angry.

well i must go to bed now i can lock my door.

ttfn

kel


----------



## Crazy Fi

Flippin heck Kelli, thats a bummer isn't it, what was the mums attitude then?


----------



## kellixxx

she wasnt raley that   untill i went like a mad woman.

im going back round later cos im not paying that. my dh went mad with me and it wasnt my fault.

she said i was   and she was going to ring the  


if she dosnt pay for it then she just might have to ring   


i thorght i was calming in my old age.lol



would you pay orr try and get them to?


----------



## Crazy Fi

It's an awkward one isn't it, you shouldn't have to pay for something that wasn't your fault in your own home, and you were good enough to invite her child into your house and anybody decent would have had the backbone to have tried to do what they could to help you in that situation. Its just one of those horrible situations, that theres no easy answer to , its all down to the kind of parent your dealing with. It must be very frustrating for you, but try and stay calm woman as we can't talk to you in the cells! I used to loose it years ago and you always end up worse off, where as if you keep calm you can think better... Sounds like you've got a difficult scenario there hun, let us know how it goes.... Wish there was an easy answer to that one, I imagine legally theres no where to go, and you can only try to appeal to her better nature... good luck..... did she not try to get it out of her daughter as to where she'd put them?


----------



## Nix76

HI girls,

Sorry been AWOL all day - been off work and getting re-scanned.  Folly's still not growing - largest is only 15mm, so I'm back on Monday for scan No. 4.  Losing hope for this month.

Gotta run - hope you're all OK.

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

No fi she asked her and the bairn said my dd had them. i knew she never she has never done any thing like that before i trust my dd to tell me the truth and to open honest.
so i told the woman that it wasn't my dd and her bairn just burst out in to tears and said she had them and threw them away out side, we went out to look but no joy they have a pick of my dd on so any 1 round here would have knew they were mine and i had no key to lock up.

she just wont accept that it was her dd. i think even if i got an apology that would do. just as a matter of princable .really


i did go mad no wonder the woman thinks I'm  

i went back round and she wasn't in mmmmmmmm


Orr nix hope you get better luck next week Hun.


hope you are all OK
take care 

kel


----------



## max_8579

Gosh kelli what a nightmare youve had with the key business.x


  Well im really ****** off and run down,4weeks ago i had tonsillitus and thrush,now ive got cold and thrush again and the pessary hasnt worked it seems to be worse,why am i so bloody poorly all the time.ive got to wait untill mon to see the doc again now and im very sore.I gave up smoking so should be on top of the world but seem to av been poorly ever sinceDes any 1 else suffer with thrush and can the clomid cause it?


----------



## Davis

Max - I never had thrush my whole life (and lived in a hot country) until I started taking clomid. I dont get it when I am off clomid only ever when on it. I had it a couple of weeks ago but used natural methods (yoghurt and probiotic tablets) and it seems to have laid low. I think its all the BMS that does it alothough checking my cervix couldnt have helped   My DH always gets sick when he gives up smoking. I think its your body flushing out toxins - you get bad skin and fluie for a while then come good. But going through treatment is never gonna leave you feeling top of the world. I know whatyou mean - sometimes I think the world has it in for me and just want to shout 'come on whose next I'll bl**dy av ya!'

Nix - its gonna be a late ov. Start imagining those 3 follies growing into nice big fat eggs and going pop into the waiting swimmers - or something like that! Have you ov on this dose before? If so it will happen. If not it will be late and they might up your dose although if you have 3 Im not sure.

Kelli - we are able to claim lost keys on our home & contents insurance upto £350. You could check that out and get friends mum to pay the inital excess charge? Sounds like that girls mum is scum - I would be so appoligetic and would offer to pay asap - as I think would any decent person. Maybe they cant afford it but even still they should explain and at least offer to go halves or something.

Fi - I have been thinking so much about you. We are both in very similar positions. I will send you a pm on Monday as I have visitors this weekend and that f n wedding!

Had a spray tan - it was done by a machine so I didnt have to worry about white down my tummy or lumpy bits. Now DH is walking around singing 'Yellow' by Coldplay everytime I am in the room!!

Ba
x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya davis,

    Thanx for that hun,i do feel like im taking the world on.

  I never had it hardly b4 the clomid either,only if i was on antibiotics or something cos they bring it on.Its so uncomfy this time. 

  Its awful at work feeling like this too,i shortchanged sum1 in first 5 mins as my mind wasnt on it.x


----------



## kellixxx

Well today i have had a weird bleed. not quit sure what it is? tmi coming your way it was brown for a few hours then turned red then stopped. I'm on CD 7. any 1 else had this? just worried me a bit??




thanks kel


----------



## Nix76

Kelli - I've not any any strange bleeding but have read quite a bit that clomid can do this - just another joy of these pills eh !

Davis - I have ov'd (I assume!) every month on this dose and it seems to be every other month that it late.  Am trying to keep positive, but you know how hard it can be!  Just typical that this is the month that we've been going for it on the BMS front, no smoking, positive thinking, blah, blah, blah and this happens!  I swear my body needs **** and alcohol to keep going !!

Fi - where are you hun ? Hope you're OK ^hugm^

Max - The first mnth I was on clomid my DH got thrush, which was not pleasant at all !  I didn't have any outward symptoms but guess must've given it to him.  I agree with Davis that giving up smoking can make you feel really rough - its like a massive detox. 

Well, I'm just here trying to make the folly's grow !!!  DH got a cold so a very dull weekend for us I think.

What are you all up to ?

Nix.


----------



## Sharry

Hi 

Nix - just back from meeting some people from FF which was really good, but have found out just how badly I am being ripped off by my cons so when I get back from Scotland I am going to keeping taking the clomid and find another consultant, was supposed to go for a scan today but I am only CD9 so rearranged it for monday which gives the follies a few extra days to grow hopefully   

Ba - how you did you get on with your eggs whites??

Max - I have not had thrush for a while but swear by yoghurt to get rid of it, might sound grotty but it works  

Kelli - hope your having a better day today after the kay chaos!

Had some sad news the other day, I woman that I met over here died the other day she was the same age as me and was five months pregnant with her 2nd child, her son is only 5.  It just makes you think. 

Anyway not long until I go home    cant wait!

Back later 

Sharry xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi nix,

  Its a pain isnt it.you try ur best but never win.Ive got a cold too,just deciding wether to go pub later or not,alcohol minght soothe my throat 

Hi sharry,thanx i think i will try the yoghurt.x


----------



## kellixxx

thanks nix it happend again this morning i stood up and it gushed out then went again tmi sorry.


max i swear by natural yogurt as well i get a lot of thrush now but i never before i started clomid



hi to every 1 hope you are all fine.

kel

xxx


----------



## Essex girlie

Hi All,

I don't normally look at this site over the weekend but I just tested and got a BFN and am feeling pants. 

AF is due tomorrow and we're due to spend today with friends - who have an adorable 3yr old and second one due in Dec. AAAAAaarrghh!
A whole afternoon of listening to the exciting plans for 'when the baby comes'. Brilliant.

Life is just not fair - I know thats a childish thing to say but its how I feel. All my friends smoke, eat junk, drink 15 cups of coffee a day and fall pregnant at the drop of a hat. Still at least I can indulge myself in a few glasses of wine this evening without feeling guilty.

Back on the clomid for another month - onwards and upwards etc etc. blah blah.

Sorry to be so gloomy - I know I'll feel better tomorrow and will begin to concentrate on the next cycle. But just that one day a month when you find out, is so hard. Oh dear starting to feel really sorry for myself now, I think a cup of tea is in order. 

Nix - good luck for Monday, I hope the follies will be a good size.

Max - I used to get thrush a lot in my youth and now always keep a pack of Canesten in the house.

Sharry - thats shocking news about your friend. It does make you stop and think about stuff, perhaps we're all not doing too badly hey? Awful to think of her poor family though.

Kelli - I agree with all the other posts about your keys. The other family should definitely have offered to pay or contribute towards the cost. That said, if they won't, I don't think there's much you can do about it without giving yourself a lot more stress and hassle which you probably need like a hole in the head.
I haven't had any bleeding like you describe- If its bothering you, I'd get it checked out just to put your mind at rest.

I hope you are all having peaceful relaxing weekends before the madness begins again.
Essex G


----------



## treacle-sponge

Its been a while since i've been on the site and wow can us women talk   

I've had a relaxing 2 weeks in Cuba, was kinda hoping we would have concieved there but nope AF was early so didn't even get the chance to slightly excited.

I'm now preparing to move next weekend and its a nightmare. This really has got to be the single most stressfull experiance I have ever gone through and its not even over yet 

I'm on day 3 of my 1st cyle of Clomid, haven't had any side effects as yet and fingers crossed will stay away. I just hope i don't get increased mood swings as an effect or my DH will proberly send me to the nutty ward ^beware^

Can I have a bit of advice please.....I've got my 1st scan week on Monday and was told to make sure I have an empty bladder etc etc, basically does it hurt, how long does it last, is there anything i should be asking?

Thank you


----------



## kellixxx

hi treacle sponge hope you had a great hol.


you need a empty Balder so it doesn't cover your ovary's. no it doesn't hurt just uncomfortable and embarrassing.   it takes about 10 minz good luck you will be fine.

kel


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi ladies, just a quick message to say, going away til Friday, Yep! booked 5 day caravan break at Christmas for end of July, to ensure good weather, for DH's DS holiday..... don't know which is worse,the obvious or staying home and be waterless as our local supplier has incompetant water supply and serious damage done due to bad floods, and have been told in our area, no water all week,as they can't even begin to repair until water subsides and more torrential rain due tonight!!!
So mad panics going on everywhere.. It's all awful especially for those whose homes have been destroyed, how much do we take water for granted, what an irony ... so much water causes water shortage! So will catch you ladies Friday hopefully,take care y'all 
Cat and Davis, good luck with your families hospital results, thinking of you's xx


----------



## cleg

you really need to stop talking you lot 

  

i know i know its me own fault for disapearing but been so tired i been in bed really early after work, starting to feel little better though now + yesterday enjoyed north easties meet 

Fi how lovely going away, can i come 

to all me other lovelys, lotsa 's + i must catch up with your news  + sorry for going AWOL

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Cleg, glad to see you back, you still not sleeping well? poor thing,


----------



## Davis

Essex Girl -   so sorry that you got a BFN. Has a/f shown up? Dont worry about having a moan on here we all do it and I am one of the worse. I cry nearly every first BFN pee stick each month. By the final pee stick I have accepted the fact and am just miserable. By a/f I am relived that I get a chance to try better that cycle. But it is hard when you get a/f and to face a pregnant woman as well. 

Treacle Sponge - the scans dont hurt at all. Its basically a long dildo covered in a condom and lube - so you see how that would make you feel uncomfortable. I will always remember my first (all those years ago) I was so nervous that I made a joke about 'feeling like being in a porn video'. It went down like a lead balloon - obviously - but I was nervous! Just look at the screen and get them to explain everything as they go through it so that you forget about what is happening down below - oh and wear a long Tshirt.

Nix - well I messed up on the weekend! We got there at 10.30am and had to help for the wedding prep. I skipped lunch, drank champagne from a glass that never emptied then got sooo ****** that I cant remember anything. Fortunately I staggered off to bed very early. The next day at the lunch for 150, I had someone winking at me a saying 'good luck with the getting pregnant'. I didnt think I had spoken to them? Now I feel really bad. The only good thing is that apparently most people got totally ****** and so I didnt stand out.  

Fi - all my Cheltenham relatives were at the wedding and got phonecalls saying no water for 3 days and to buy as much bottled water as they can as all the shops had also run out. I just kept thinking - if they turn off your water supply for 3 days how do you flush the loo?? Anyway - dont know why I am writing this as you are on holiday lucky you!  

Sharry - how did she die? Sorry its morbid curiousity. Good to see you caught up with other girls from this site and also that you are going to change cons. Sometimes it really pays to get angry and motivate yourself to change. I find that I can get complancent alot of the time bacause not only is it easier to go with what you know, but also because you dont feel like its ever gonna work for you so you get too scared to try anything else incase you really are correct.  The egg whites were fine. They worked like you would expect in terms of providing moisture now I wait to see if they worked in other ways. I know it sounds gross but I dont mind admitting Im desperate. 

Cleg - you have been missed. Good to hear you are well and chatching up with others from this site.

Kelli - did you have implantation bleed with your DD? I didnt with any of my BFP's so dont know too much about it except that it happens at 6 - 12dpo. Dont think it should ever be very much though just spotting I think so it could also be the clomid. But this is all guess work.

Max - hows the throat? 

Em - where are you?

Rosie - thanks for asking. I will go and post on peer support today to get all my BBT answers.
Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

Good morning girls hope you all had a great weekend.


  to you all



Ba thanks hun. i think its the clomid cos im only on cd 10  



take care kel


xxxx


----------



## Sharry

ARGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH

just typed a long rant and lost it!!!

Away for a swim and will start again when I get back!

Sharry xxx


----------



## Davis

Kelli - CD10 is the average implantation date so why are you sad?


----------



## kellixxx

Ba i mean i only had my AF 10 days ago. i haven't ov yet i go for my scan on Thursday. if i had that bleed later on in my cycle then my mind would go mad and run away with its self.

thanks Hun

xxx


----------



## Davis

Of course sorry I kept thinking its was 10dpo  
Well it must be clomid then. Ask about it on Thursday as you need your lining to be thick for implantation.


----------



## Essex girlie

Treacle Sponge - the scan is nothing to worry about honest. Like the others have said they use lube so its not painful - the best thing is to breathe deeply and think of yourself opening up. 
The more you relax the easier it is for them to find your ovaries! Make sure you have a pee when you get there - there's always toilets nearby for fertility units as everyone needs to be empty or bursting! If you have to wait more than 15 mins then go again before you go in.

I've been for so many scans now that if I see someone in a white coat I automatically feel the urge to whip my knickers off and let them have a rumage - all dignity disappeared months ago!

Hopefully you will get lucky and not have to endure many internal scans as you will get pregnant!

I've been on clomid for a few months now and am just starting my 4th cycle (1st tablet tomorrow on day 2 of my cycle) - so if you have any more questions give us a shout.

Wishing you loads of    
Essex G


----------



## Travel Girl

Morning all

Caroline - hope you're still pain free and you were able to have lots of BMS over the last few days.  Haven't heard from you so you must be busy in the busy dept  

Sharry - how sad about your friend.  Shows you have to enjoy every day doesn't it.  How long now till you come home?

Em - good on you for being so positive.  At least you're being monitored lots and CD21 blood tests should all help.

Nix - good luck for scan today.  Been doing follie dance so hope the little b**gers have grown this time.

Max - Yep, I suffer from thrush too although I can't really blame it on clomid.  Used to get it years ago and it had settled but I now find I'm taking the pill when my period starts to make sure it's out of system for ov.

Treacle - Don't worry about the scan.  You soon get used to them.  Have to admit, I still have to control a sniggering fit when I see the probe with the condom on.  Can't look at DH as I know he's thinking the same.  How childish  .  Good luck with the clomid - what dosage are you starting on?

Cleg - welcome back and hope you're feeling less tired now.

Fi - hope you're having a great time on hols. 

Essex girlie - good luck with the 4th cycle.  PMA please, this is your turn.

Ba - wedding sounded good.  Don't worry about getting peed, they'll all forget what you told them.  Can you remember what any of them told you?  How's the tango look?  At least it's orange so all positive!

Kelli - have you still got the pains?  Couldn't believe what I read about your keys, how rude of that woman.

Hi to anyone I've missed.

I had my girlie pamper weekend in Swindon.  Had lovely time.  Had 2 treatments but had to explain about ttc to the beauty consultants which is a bit of a pain.  Wish they'd include ttc on their list of questions.  Went with my 3 best friends who know all about our problems.  Bless them, they laid on an orange party on Friday night.  We had orange bacardi breezers and orange juice, jaffa cakes, paprika pringles, wotsits, orange kit kat, chocolate orange and they gave me orange pressies (post it notes, tea lights, necklace, undies). So lovely of them.  I did get a bit emotional  

Stayed out of the steam room and sauna and even the jacuzzi (which I love) but I just don't want to take the risk.

But I've twinged my back so am in a bit of pain now.  Working from home today as I couldn't face driving for 45 mins.  Got to fly to Manchester tomorrow so hope that doesn't jolt it.  Talking of flying, are you all OK with flying whilst ttc?  My DH has been saying that we shouldn't fly, especially in the 2ww but I'm sure it's fine.  Want to get a holiday sorted and with this weather, really want to fly somewhere.

Due to test at the end of the week.  Not feeling hopeful but am more positive that maybe IUI will be more successful for us.  Here's hoping.

TG x


----------



## kellixxx

Essex girlie sorry you got bfn hunni good luck this month   

Maj where you hiding?? 

BA just read your diary   egg white and sexy how did you manage that.lol 

cat how are you?? 

fi have a nice break.x 

cleg hope your OK  

sharry how are you? hope your feeling better? are you excited to come home?? 

anglus how are you?? 

treacle sponge good luck this cycle  

max how are you??  

nix good luck on Monday   

shooting star how are you??  

Rosie how is your bump??  

Travel girl no i dont have any pain now. good luck for teasting Hun 

sorry if i missed any 1 but hope you are all fine     to you all

kel

xx xx


----------



## Nix76

Morning !!!

Ba - getting pee'd and telling your deepest secrets to a stranger is par for the course at a wedding hun! Am sure that whoever you told ended up getting as hammered as you and wouldn't remember it by now !

Essex Girlie - sorry it was a negative hun! I'm on my 4th month of Clomid too - gets hard to stay positive doesn't it ?!

Kelli - hope the bleeding has stopped hun. Sure it is just the clomid, but maybe worht mentioning at your scan.

Max - how you feeling now ??

TG - your pamper weekend with the girls sounds great. How thoughtful of them - sound like VERY good mates !

Sharry - so sorry to hear about your friend 

Cleg - good to have you back again.

Treacle Sponge - welcome back hun! Good luck for your scan - it really doesn't hurt at all, just a bit embarassing the first time. Think I've had so many now though that (as someone else said) the first sign of a Dr or nurse and I'm whipping my knickers off 

Errrmmm - think that's everyone! Hi to anyone I missed!

Ok...went back for 4th scan this morning and now have 2 dominant folly's: 1 at 17.1 and 1 at 17.4mm. Lining was 10mm. Am going back AGAIN tomorrow for my injection and then it's all systems go. Poor DH he's got a stinking cold, but we've been at it every other day for what seems like weeks already and I haven't even ov'd yet!!

Right, guess I better do a _bit_ of work today.

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

nix hope this is your month hunni        





       



drug your poor dh up on lemsip and have fun with your  



kel  xx xx


----------



## Sharry

HI

Try again!!

I am ready to give up!!

Feel as if we are being ripped off as I have to pay £45 per scan and she seemed to be scanning me for fun! so went to another consultant yesterday who wanted to give me a gastric band as I am TOO FAT TO GET PREGNANT!!!!   hey I admit I am fat but thought that was a bit drastic!!! Anyway she decided she wanted to recheck my thyroid so they took blood and I was to go back today for a follicle scan. 

Went back this morning and the blood results were not ready, surprise, surprise! so had my scan, can somebody tell me what a follicle looks like?? my other consultant (who I will now be going back to, who cares about the expense) previously pointed out black circles on my ovaries and said that they were follicles so when I saw three big black circles today on one I thought that it must be good news, this new cons then said sorry you have no follicles it has not worked this month, but like the other cons said my ovaries were clear of cysts which is good news as they used to be really bad!  She said my lining was too thin as it was only 7mm, although not great I though that was okay.

Came home and the first thing I did was google images of ovarian follicles and saw the same as I had seen the morning at the clininc so dont know what to think.  This new mad consultant wants to up my metformin to 2000mg and up my clomid to 200mg, think she is trying to kill me  

Anyway decided not to go back this month as I am going home in 4 days and have got some OPK's so just going to leave it up to nature and have plenlty of   and see what happens, but when should I use my opk's?, never used them before.

Once we come back from Scotland we can then decide what we want to do.

TG - your girlie weekend sounded good.

Ba - think at some point most of us have been that drunk that we dont remember what we said and to whom, I know I have!  


Fi - hope you have a good holiday

Kelli - not long until our holidays...cant wait!!!

Nix - fingers crossed for you this cycle   

Hope everybody is okay

Sharry xxx


----------



## Davis

Can someone send me some bubbles Ive got self induced blues!


----------



## Sharry

Hey Ba,

Whats up?? sending you loads of bubbles , well until I get bubblers cramp!!!!

Sharry xxx


----------



## kellixxx

there you go ba   whats wrong?


----------



## Nix76

Ba - been blowing like a good girl    What's up hun ??

Sharry - hmmm, on my scans the folly's look like black ovals too ?!  Sounds very strange to me !!!

Kelli - how you doing hun ?

Nix.


----------



## Sharry

Hi Nix,

That what I thought too, even googled for pics of follicles and it was the same as my scan, think they are just after my money. 
They are just off the phone want me to go back for a full blood screen as they have spoken to my medical insurance company and they are willing to foot the bill for the tests, so they will do as much as they can to make as much money as they can regardless of wither it helps me.

Feel that they are here to make money not babies!!!

Sharry

 my bubble count is so ow next to everybody else


----------



## kellixxx

I'm OK thanks Hun.

I'm on a cleaning frenzy ocd eat your heart out  



tmi coming your way. I'm sat on here with a bright pink pair of fluffy rubber gloves on   


kel

xx  xx


----------



## Sharry

Kelli

The sad thing is I can picture you in pinky fluffy rubber gloves   

Sharry x


----------



## kellixxx

they do look rather nice    

  

kel


----------



## Travel Girl

Kel - cleaning?  What's that!  When you're finished come down here. 

Sharry - good news about the blood screen - when will you have that?  My DH always thinks the follies look like black snooker balls so don't understand what happened at your scan.  

Nix - when's your scan?  Good luck.

Ba - sent loads of bubbles.  You OK?

Just looked at my bubble count and it's pathetic!  Can I have some too please.

Feeling bit low today.  Working from home which never really helps me.  Need people to chat to.
x


----------



## kellixxx

maj i know your there


----------



## hopeful00

Hi ladies in waiting

A few questions....

I am not on metformin, but the more I hear about it the more I want to be! I dont know why my consultant didnt mention it - he was very strict - "dont read the internet, just listen to me". As if. Maybe Ill ask him when I go back this month for scans. Im not overwight, is anyone out there who knows more about it?

ALso I made an appointment to see a nutritionist - has anyone done that before?

I am on my 3rd day of Provera to start a bleed so I can start cycle 5 of clomid - onto 150 mg. There seems to be a pattern - 1st cycle 50mg work, 2nd cycle not work - 3rd cycle 100mg work - 4th cycle 100mg not work - 150mg  

Starting to get grumpy on the provera...watch out DH!  

Does anyone ever get frustrated with being told different things by all the consultants who do the scans? 

One of them said - after 3/4months of clomid time to think about IVF.
ANother said = wait til youve ovulated 6 months and then if it hasnt worked there are injections
another said - stay on it up to a year then we will think about next step!
Makes me mad!
  
hopeful


----------



## maj79

Hi All

I am still here but had a very busy weekend of Harry Potter and cuddles with DP  
On CD 9 and the tiredness is starting to hit big time struggling to keep my eyes open, but what better excuse for an early night.

Kel please tell me you don't have a matching pinny for your gloves   

Awwww at this point I was going to personals but this little bit has tired me out  

So hello Nix, Davis, Travel Girl, Essex girlie, Sharry, Cat, Fi, ANGELUS ( IF YOU ARE STILL ABOUT), Hopeful00, Cleg and Fi, Hope you are all well and trying to keep   

Em xxxx


----------



## kellixxx

how did you know     


your only jealous


----------



## maj79

Kel I would rather do naked then pink


----------



## Travel Girl

Thanks girls, bubble count gone up by over 100 today  

Off to Manchester in the morning (6.45am flight  ) so won't be able to log on till Thurs.

Then it'll only be 2days till I test so may need some support then.

Take care all, xx


----------



## jojo29

Hello, may a join?
I'm currently on first cycle of clomid, 50mg, I took my last pil on Saturday morning so I am on CD8 I think.  I have been feeling quite sick, sort of a cross between travel sickness and a hangover feeling.  I am passing urine like you wouldn't believe (not sure where it's coming from as I'm not drinking anything, definitely not coming off my tummy) talking of which that is the size of a football and very uncomfortable.  I am very emotional I keep welling up when I see old ladies struggling with shopping bags  ..I think that's about it.  A good moan out of the way...thanks for listening..
Jojox


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi Jojo

I too felt sick on my first cycle.  I'm on 50mg too and after that first month I didn't feel sick with the clomid.  I did with the HCG injection though.

Good luck with everything, see from your profile you've really been through it.

TG x


----------



## jojo29

Hi TG,
Yes, when you read my profile I guess it does sound that way...It was a very tough few years 2004-2006 resulting in the breakdown of my marriage to a fantastic bloke. But we had lots of   issues which were the main problem and DH didn't really engage as a result. Now though I am living with a another great man and hoping that, although I have highish FSH, there's still a chance as we can try naturally, something I couldn't do before so it's great fun trying even if it doesn't happen i guess  ..
I'm not having a HCG injection, I have only used that when i had a cycle of IVF.  Does everyone on clomid have one?
Jojox


----------



## maj79

Hi Jojo
I know a few of them on here have the jab but not all of us do, there seems to be a big difference from hospital to hospital how they do things. Some get scans each month to check for follicles, and others of us just get CD21 blood tests, if they are monitored at all.

Em xxx


----------



## kellixxx

hi jojo and welcome to ff good luck.x

kel


----------



## Davis

Thanks for my bubbles - I sent them back at ya.
I've just got that post hangover blues it goes like this - why did I get drunk, will I ever learn, what did I say (I have had a TOTAL blackout), has this blown my chances of a BFP, I will never get a BFP, I will never have another baby, I cant get BFP and when I do they die, I want my dead babies to be alive, I am so unlucky, why me, its not fair, Im useless, I hate my useless body, whats the point, I wish I was dead! See it spirals downhill very quickly but I am feeling better now - the joys of being completely hormonal! Oh and a big bowl of warm rice pudding with jam (carbs and sugar!!)

Travel Girl - you do travel dont you   I know alot of girls that fly and have never had an issue with it and I have never heard anyone except my accupuncturist say it was an issue but as my last 2 BFP ended in m/c I wont be risking flying while ttc. I work from home and its v lonely. I distract myself by coming on here and then I have to work on weekends and late at night to catch up. Sending a big fat   your way for test day.

Hopeful - I hate the fact that you get so much conflicting advice. Basically they dont really know what they are doing - its all new medicine. I use to be on metformin but they wont give it to me now. I have asked and asked. They said that as I am responding to clomid I dont need it. I think I will move on to IUI soon so will ask again when I see them next.

JoJo - welcome. Hope clomid is the one for you. I dont get a jab or any tracking anymore.

Hi to everyone else I am ending this quickly as my DH wont wait for me and has started the DVD. We are watching Babel so I dont want to miss it.  
Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

Orr BA don't you talk like that were would your poor ds be with out you   it will all come good for you in the end.

have you told your DH how you feel? he might be able to help you.

if you need to talk Hun I'm always here

you take care  ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^


----------



## maj79

BA I am raising a glass (of iced water  ) to hormonal imblances, a life of what if's and the joys of being a woman   May we all get the silver lining on a black cloud that follows us all too much on our journey of TTC xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Evening everyone.. hope you are all keeping sane   no I forgot you are all on clomid ha ha !!

In answer to your questions, I am about to start my 9th cycle AF due any day .. since last year (as I have long cycles) but have only had about 7 actually taking clomid..as a couple of cycles I didn't do it..I think they count your cycles from when you start ovulating/producing follicles which I didn't for about the first 4 cycles.. 

I use frozen sperm from my partner and donor sperm ..

Loving my new home..its needs lots doing but I don't mind I feel very chilled out here compared to my previous hell hole of a home !!

A friend of mine who had a very early miscarriage a couple of months back is now pregnant again so that is good news and I feel more chilled out about it now ..I felt dead jealous before and then felt awful when she lost it. 

Right off to watch a bit of telly will be back in a bit x 
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Good to see you back cat

are doing ttc this month orr giving it a rest till your house is done??

kel

xx xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls 
I hope you are all keeping well I'm over in Ireland at the moment visiting family so just popping in to wish you all luck where ever you are in your cycle 

Nix How are you getting along?

Hi Cat Glad your enjoying your new home


----------



## kellixxx

hi sukie how are you keeping??



good luck hun


----------



## wouldloveababycat

HI Sukie... how are you 

Kel...all systems go again this cycle once I get AF am prob on about my last couple of cycles of clomid so got to give it my best shot !

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

oh well good luck cat   

now your more settled you never know


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yeah I feel really positive ...and can just imagine having a baby here which I couldn't really at my last place so hope that is a good sign    

Oh forgot to say had results back for Mum and they have given her the all clear for blood cancer and have to wait to see what else they think it might be she has an appointment later this week to discuss it. 

Are you taking the right dose this time Sukie    

Kel how are you at the moment ?

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Thats really good news about your mum Hun i hope your next app all gos well   


I'm OK thanx cat I'm going for a scan on Thursday but i think it will be to soon as i will only be on CD 13 and last month i got scanned on CD 17. if they ain't big enough for my hcg shot then I'm just going away and I'm going to forget about it and see what happens.

xx xx

kel


----------



## maj79

Cat really pleased to hear about your mum, it must be a weight of your shoulders to know it's not that. Fingers crossed for he next results   
And I have to say I really miss your ticker when you are not about


----------



## wouldloveababycat

How long are your cycles ..I have long cycles 38 days average and don't ovulate until about day 21ish .. so if you have long cycles get them to scan you for longer as you might just ovulate later ..     

Maj thanks yes it is a big relief 
ha ha ..did you know it is only 155 days til Christmas yipee !!
Cat x


----------



## maj79

I spotted a christmas shopping thred on here before, seems like it's getting taken over bygood will


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night ...really tired so off to watch a bit of tv in bed and then zzzz


----------



## kellixxx

Good night all.





kel









                                                      
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Davis

Cat - pressing question. I have been tracking my BBT and over the last 2 months have noticed I have really low temps. Im talking almost dead temps! Googled low BBT temps and hypothyroidism came back. I dont want to self diagnose so was wondering what is happening with your thyroid issues? What tests did they do? What effects does it have on ttc? I will go to my local GP later this week for bloods so would be interested to see if you had thyroid antibodies tested? Oh and such good news about your mum!

Hopeful - Where you asking about a nutrisionist I went to a nutrisionist a couple of years ago because my periods had stopped, I had put on weight, felt exhausted, felt constantly ill and moody. She just gave me a diet plan that you could get out of any magazine and sent off for very expensive hair analysis. It turned out I was pregnant and didnt know it! But no-one, not her, me or my GP even thought of that after my years of IF treatment until I m/c! So I dont have much faith in them now.

Nix - hows the 2 follies? Did you enjoy your day off. I ended up getting soaking wet on Friday morning!

Kelli - when are you off again? Are you packed?

JoJo - I always feel sick when I take clomid pills. There is no pattern to it, some months its worse then others. Horrible isnt it. One really bad sea sickness, dizzy hangover. I even had blurred vision once. It is very very similar to morning sickness actually. I hope that you have more success this time round. 

Em - thanks for the toast. I am entering my last week of the 2ww and I always get emotional!


----------



## Sharry

Hi Ba,

I am also in the process of getting my thyroid checked as it was borderline before and in the UK they would not treat it, but over here they will treat it even if it is still borderline (cos they just want my money!!!)  Mine is being checked from bloods and they are testing for TSH, it might help explain why i cant lose weight and am always tired, it is worth getting it checked i think!

Sharry xxx


----------



## Davis

Sharry - I am recording pre ov temps of 35.0 - 35.5 when the normal range is 36.0 - 36.4!!! Post ov I just make it into the pre ov range. I read that it was common with girls with PCOS. I was looking at it as I know that I have progesterone issues and just assumed it was low progesterone.  I read you need to ask for antibodies test as well as TSH and T3/T4 (I think?). It would explain weight gain for me as well. That and PCOS. Lucky us   How long now till you come over for the floods?


----------



## Sharry

Hi Ba,

I have been offered a full CD2 blood screen so might do that next and see what it shows as I have never had one done!! 

I am currently trying to pack the sun into my case!! as we leave on Friday, cant wait to get home.

Sharry xx


----------



## kellixxx

Mornong all have a nice day   




Ba im going on friday for 15 days.


i hope im missed.lol


take care kel

xx xx


----------



## Nix76

Morning !

Seem to have missed loads of chat and really busy at work so can't catch up at the mo    Have I missed anything really exciting 

Went for HCG jab this morning, so will carry on with the BMS and wait and see I guess!

How's everyone doing ??

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

thats good news make your DH preform 3 times a day.lol

good luck Hun     



no you ain't missed a thing.xxx

kel

xx xx


----------



## Essex girlie

Morning all,

At last the sun is shining in London - yippee!!

Felt like death at the weekend with the appearance of dreaded AF, but its amazing what a little bit of sun shine does to lift your spirits. Back on the clomid from today for another go.

Nix - good to hear that you got your injection, a tiring week for you then  

Jo Jo - I had all sorts of weird and wonderful side effects from clomid the first couple of months but you do adjust. The freakiest one was my vision at night turned into a 1970's roller disco video - everything that moved left vapour trails and I had flashing lights! Mind you they put me on too higher dose in the first month and I grew 6 huge follies so that might explain it. 
I tend to get worse symptoms now after HCG jab as that makes me blow up like a football and feel v. uncomfortable.

Good luck and fortune to everyone else wherever you are in your cycle           

Come on the Clomid Girls!  

Essex G


----------



## Nix76

Essex Girlie - I get the same problem with the HCG, makes me feel really rough!

Kelli - bless him, he's got man flu so will be a miracle if he can perform once a day!  

Nix


----------



## jojo29

good morning,
thanks for the reassuring advice re:symptoms...can I ask another few questions?? Do I 'get it on' every day or every other day?  I am on CD 9 today, I usually get LH surge on day 11/12, should I keep going from now for every day until CD13 or should I let my man rest a bit to store up some  ?  Also I have lots of CM, and it is only CD 9 do you tend to ovulate early with clomid than you do normally? It's not the stretchy stuff, just wet (SORRY) 
Thanks..
Jojox


----------



## kellixxx

Morning Jojo, if your DH sperm is OK then every day is fine. they say every 48 hours if the sperm count is low. your c/m will just be the build up to ov. 

i think ov is very diffrant for each woman on clomid. so I'm not sure if it makes you ov sooner. i have ov diffrant times each month.

hope that helped

good luck and have fun    

kel

x xx


----------



## jojo29

Hi, thanks, DH had his sperm looked at once and all the analysis said was "a large number of motile sprematoza" that was it!! So we have taken from that all must be ok..so I'll keep   every day, why not hey!!! Jojox


----------



## kellixxx

Make sure you have fun.lol


----------



## jojo29

I see you are off on holiday in a couple of days, me too!  I've had enough of this rain..We're going to Italy, we were supposed to fly, however I have managed to persuade DH to drive as I am terrified of flying and every time I take off I am in floods of tears so I thought the stress wouldn't do my body any good...ha ha...so now we're driving 1300 miles...can't wait!! Whereabouts are you going in Corfu?  How long are you going for?
Jojox


----------



## kellixxx

I'm the same i sob like a baby my DH and dd just laugh last time i thought i was having a panic attack.lol


I'm going to sadari for 15 days

oohhhh bring on the    


where abouts are you going? and how long you going for?


oohhh Italian men mmmmmmmm yum

kel


----------



## jojo29

I know, I know, italian men and they are not shy about checking you out!! I can't wait...what a flirt...
We're going to a villa in Tuscany, near florence for a week, we are going to base ourselves there and take a day trip to florence and perhaps overnight to venice and then we have 2 days in Rome and 2 in Sorento to do pompei and all that...can't wait, latest temperature in florence 38 degrees..
I've not heard of sadari, I have been to a few girls holidays in corfu, you know club 18-30 stuff, years ago..Greek men are similar to Italian in some ways, they have nice bums, look out for that one!! It will be boiling over there too, how lovely and for 15 days too!  How does you cycle fit with that?  I was hoping I wouldn't ov until weekend do I could keep    on the terrace overlooking Tuscany and have a romantic conception story but i expect I will be on the M1!!!


----------



## kellixxx

You might get a made in Italy baby how nice.lol

I'm going for a scan on Thursday so i hope my follies are big enough to take my Hcg on Friday. then i might get a made in Corfu.lol


sadari is a family resort well thats what the travel agent said and we know what they are like.

if  my follies aint  big enough then i will just see how i go. but no worrying Orr day timing just good old fun

good luck Hun hope you enjoy it.

kel

xxxxx


----------



## kellixxx

Go to this site and listen to her song. WOW

it will make you cry   

kel

/links


----------



## Sharry

Oh Kel

I have been crying all afternoon anyway!!, but have just finished the sex in the city box set.

I came across a link to that song the othe rday and it made me cry then too  

Anyway better go and do some ironing since Dh sacked the maid!! 

Sharry xxx


----------



## cleg

ey up chickens 

are we all still insane  well i am so there you go

just popped on before work to see what you all been upto + as per got some catching up to do, BMS is so far going to plan, i know i chopped up all me ov sticks  but i reckon every other day from CD10 should do the trick what you reckon 

DP weas rather funny doing his sample fot the hosp last week so much i was on me knees laughing as the pots your given aint that wide + think he struggled a bit with the aiming + firing part   give me a giggle  


Kelli heard that song a while ago + WOW it hits the spot dont it, i sent it to few friends who i thought would appreciate all the emotion that went into the writing of the song

Sharry not long now before you come home hunny, bet you cant wait 

Nix hope your ok after your jab chick 

Ba, Cat + Fi i hope you are all ok me loves 

hi to everyone else + will pop back later after work 

oh Rosie hows you + bump doing ??

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Davis

Kelli - I cry at the drop of a hat anyway!! Just blubbed   Did you read the posts as well? Some people??

JoJo - your hols sound amazing. Tuscany, Sorrento, Rome, Florence. WOW! I am sooo envious. All that beautiful scenery, great food and warm weather. Italian men look good but dont they know it. I dont take to a man who drinks orange juice, waxes his bum cheeks and spends more time in front of the mirror than me.  

Nix - are you going on holiday? Or will you be keeping me company. 

Cleg - just saw your post. Hopoe your well. Whats the test for? Are you moving on?


----------



## kellixxx

No i never sean any posts. i will go back and have a look.

how are you??


kel


----------



## cleg

hi Ba the sample is getting ready for all the IVF consults that we have coming up, had HIV,hep B+C, FSH bloods done too

we have a appoinment on 23rd aug with the conceptual care clinic, then september IVF info session + then october consul with our doc, all seems to have flown by + gone no where, only got 2 more lots of clomid left so hoping that will get BFP before the IVF road, dont hold out much hope though

Kelli the song addy was posted on the charter board hun, how are you,?

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

im ok thanx how are you??


kel


----------



## cleg

im ok just off too work in mo, oh the joys 

right better go put me socks on  + brush me wig 

xxx


----------



## Nix76

Kelli - I listened to part of that song, but at work so will listen later.

Cleg - hey hun!  How you doing ?  Me and my DH ended up in fits of laughter when he did his first sa sample too  

Ba - I'm going away for a week mid August and I cannot bloody wait!  Sick of this miserable weather - although, it's nice and sunny in London today  

Nix


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies ..Happy Tuesday to you all ..

Questions re thyroid tests, they did test for tsh and I was sneaky and added on about thyroid antibodies but I didn't really understand the results of that .. I have been advised to push to see an endocronologist as my tsh was 4.5 and apparently over 5 is considered underactive so hardly much different ..and yes my temps are always under 36 usually about 35 or 35.5..by the time my temp goes up to 37 I feel really ill and usually have an infection of some kind !

I am going to give it a go for the next two months and then go back and will query it with the consultant again.

Have a lovely holiday all you lucky lot going away ..my only experience of Italian men was a god damm awful one I went out with when I was about 20 and he looked just like super mario ..and funnily enough his name was Mario !! he was a psycho .. liked sleeping around with other women and beating them up whilst I was working ..I was a bit of a workaholic back then ! when I split up with him he put threats through my letter box cut all the heads off my flowers and stuck some kind of poo inside the workings of my mower .. stupid fool did the threats in his own writing and so the police had him and threatened him if he did anything further he would be in big trouble ! so not the best experience of Italian stallions lol

Cat


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. I'll post me reply on the new thread. New home this way: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103627.new#new


----------

